# Training Grounds



## soruo

Hey all,

Please, the worldwide sports clubs training ground sharing.

Thanks so much...

Arkadaşlar merhaba,
İngilizcem rezalettir... Yardımcı olabilecek arkadaşları daha doğru çeviri için rica ediyorum.

Sizde gerek ülkemizden gerek dünyadan spor kulüplerinin antrenman tesisleri ile ilgili paylaşımda bulunurmusunuz. Gerek resim gerek bilgi olarak.

Teşekkürler


----------



## www.sercan.de

1.	England (football)	-	St. George's Park	- 1.335.463 m²	-	2012
2.	Real Madrid CF	-	Ciudad Real Madrid	- 1.200.000 m²	-	2005
3.	Sunderland AFC	-	Academy of Light	- 890.000 m²	-	2003
4.	MKE Ankaragücü SK	-	Saray Spor Tesisleri	- 650.000 m²	-	2011
5.	Middlesbrough FC	-	Rockliffe Park	- 647.498 m²	-	1998
6.	Chelsea FC	-	Cobham Training Centre	- 615.122 m²	-	2007
7.	Arsenal FC	-	Shenley Training Centre	- 578.700 m²	-	1999
8.	France (football)	-	Centre nat.Fernand Sastre	- 560.000 m²	-	1988
9.	Manchester United FC	-	Trafford Training Centre	- 437.062 m²	-	2000
10.	LOSC Lille	-	Domaine de Luchin	- 430.000 m²	-	2007
11.	FC Shakhtar Donetsk	-	Kirsha Training Centre	- 430.000 m²	-	1999
12.	France (rugby)	-	Centre tech. Nat. de Marcoussis	- 420.000 m²	-	2002
13.	SS Lazio	-	Centro sportivo di Formello	- 400.000 m²	-	1997
14.	FC Sheriff	-	Sheriff sports complex	- 400.000 m²	-	2002
15.	Totteham Hotspur FC	-	Training Centre	- 311.608 m²	-	2012
16.	PAE Panathinaikos AO	-	Paiania	- 283.280 m²	-	1981
17.	Clube Atlético Mineiro	-	Cidade do Galo	- 250.000 m²	-	1980
18.	Sporting CP	-	Academia Sporting	- 250.000 m²	-	2002
19.	Queens Park Rangers FC	-	New training ground	- 240.000 m²	-	2013
20.	Turkey (football)	-	Hasan Doğan Milli Takım Tesisleri	- 235.000 m²	-	2014
21.	Kasımpaşa SK	-	Kemerburgaz Tesisleri	- 232.000 m²	-	2013
22.	Liverpool FC	-	The Academy	- 226.625 m²	-	1998
23.	Everton FC	-	Finch Farm	- 220.000 m²	-	2007
24.	Hibernian FC	-	Hibernian Training Centre	- 202.000 m²	-	2007
25.	RC Lens	-	La gaillette	- 200.000 m²	-	2002
26.	Celtic FC	-	Lennoxtown training centre	- 190.000 m²	-	2007
27.	Richmond Kickers	-	Ukrop Park	- 184.131 m²	-	2009
28.	Valencia CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Paterna	- 180.000 m²	-	1992
29.	Barnet FC	-	The Hive	- 178.000 m²	-	2009
30.	AC Milan	-	Milanello	- 160.000 m²	-	1963
31.	Rangers FC	-	Murray Park	- 153.780 m²	-	2001
32.	Real Zaragoza	-	Ciudad del Real Zaragoza	- 150.000 m²	-	1974
33.	SL Benfica	-	Caixa Futebol Campus	- 150.000 m²	-	2006
34.	Brazil (football)	-	CT Granja Comary	- 150.000 m²	-	1951
35.	Beşiktaş JK	- Nevzat Demir Tesisleri	- 145.000 m²	-	2002
36.	Brighton & Hove Albion FC	-	New training ground	- 141.640 m²	-	2013
37.	Juventus FC	-	Juventus Center	- 140.000 m²	-	2006
38.	FC Nantes	-	La Jonelière	- 140.000 m²	-	1978
39.	FC Barcelona	-	Ciutat Esportiva Joan Gamper	- 136.839 m²	-	2006
40.	Athletic Club	-	Instalaciones de Lezama	- 130.000 m²	-	1971
41.	AS Saint-Étienne	-	Centre de l'Étrat	- 130.000 m²	-	1997
42.	Debreceni VSC	-	DVSC Academy	- 130.000 m²	-	2013
43.	Leeds United AFC	-	Thorp Arch	- 121.000 m²	-	1994
44.	Serbia (football)	-	Stara Pazova	- 120.000 m²	-	2011
45.	Parma FC	-	Centro Sportivo di Collecchio	- 114.000 m²	-	1996
46.	Real Sporting de Gijón	-	Escuela de fútbol de Mareo	- 111.700 m²	-	1978
47.	Galatasaray SK	-	Florya Metin Oktay tesisleri	- 110.224 m²	-	1981
48.	FC Girondins de Bordeaux	-	Chateau du Haillan	- 110.000 m²	-	1992
49.	FC Sochaux	-	Seloncours	- 110.000 m²	-	2000
50.	Stade Rennes FC	-	Centre de la piverdière	- 100.000 m²	-	2000
51.	FK Partizan	-	SC Teleoptik	- 100.000 m²	-	1998
52.	Bursa SK	-	Özlüce Tesisleri	- 100.000 m²	-	2007
53.	SC Corinthians Paulista	-	CT Joaquim Grava	- 98.000 m²	-	2010
54.	FC Seoul	-	GS Champions Park	- 96.091 m²	-	1983
55.	Olympique de Marseille	-	La Commanderie	- 95.000 m²	-	1991
56.	RC Deportivo de La Coruña	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Abegondo	- 90.000 m²	-	2003
57.	FC Porto	-	Olival	- 87.000 m²	-	2002
58.	FK Vojvodina	-	FC Vujadin Boškov	- 85.000 m²	-	2009
59.	Cruzeiro EC	-	Toca da Raposa II	- 81.000 m²	-	1997
60.	FC Bayern München	-	Säbener Str.	- 80.000 m²	-	
61.	Fenerbahçe SK	-	Can Bartu Tesisleri	- 80.000 m²	-	2000
62.	Valenciennes FC	-	Le mont Huy	- 80.000 m²	-	2008
63.	Vitória SC	-	Com. Desp. Dr. A.P. Machado	- 75.000 m²	-	1997
64.	AFC Ajax	-	De Toekomst	- 75.000 m²	-	1996
65.	Villarreal CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva del VCF	- 70.000 m²	-	2002
66.	PFC Botеv Plovdiv	-	Cannaries Nest	- 66.034 m²	-	2013
67.	Cruzeiro EC	-	Toca da Raposa I	- 63.000 m²	-	1973
68.	Hungary	-	Telki	- 61.000 m²	-	2009
69.	Wydad Casablanca	-	Complexe Benjelloun	- 50.000 m²	-	1981
70.	Grasshopper-Club Zürich	-	GC/Campus	- 55.000 m²	-	2005
71.	Yokohama F. Marinos	-	Marinos Town	- 45.600 m²	-	2007
72.	PFC Ludogorets Razgrad	-	Eagles Nest	- 40.468 m²	-	2012
73.	PSFC Chernomorets Burgas	-	Sharks Nest	- 32.000 m²	-	2011
74.	Paris Saint-Germain FC	-	Camp des loges	- 28.900 m²	-	1978
75.	Gençlerbirliği SK	-	İlhan Cavcav Tesisleri	- 23.000 m²	-	1999


----------



## en1044

Redskins Park










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2708222533/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/selsheikh/2714099738/


----------



## Ganis

www.sercan.de said:


> Real Madrid CF has got a very new and big one
> http://www.yptusa.com/rmadrid_valdebebas.html


really? 6 fields for a soccer team? what a waste.


Valley Ranch
Home of The Dallas Cowboys HQ
The town sprouted up around the Cowboys.



















Training Camp


----------



## www.sercan.de

Ganis said:


> really? 6 fields for a soccer team? what a waste.


Actually its more.
A and B team and the youth clubs


----------



## pompeyfan

Ganis said:


> really? 6 fields for a soccer team? what a waste


They need it. They field 3 competitive sides (Real Madrid CF, Real Madrid CF "B" (Castilla) and Real Madrid Youth) and each side regularly gets split up unto two groups - Strikers and goalkeepers, and midfielders and defenders. Six is the very least they can get by on.


----------



## JimB

> really? 6 fields for a soccer team? what a waste.


Tottenham Hotspur have just started work on their new training ground and academy and that will have 11 full sized grass pitches, 2 artificial turf pitches, various other training areas and a three quarter size indoor pitch. They wanted to have a further 4 pitches but they couldn't get planning permission on account of the land being within the protected "green belt" between London and the countryside.

And 11 grass pitches is not especially out of the ordinary. I believe that Manchester United's training ground has 16 or so and Arsenal's is similar. Don't forget that grass pitches get badly cut up when they're being used day in, day out. They need to be rotated. In addition, clubs need enough pitches for reserve teams, and all the age groups from under 9's to under 18's.

Renders of Tottenham's proposals (to be completed 2011) on this link. Roll your mouse over the picture and then click to see all the renders:

http://www.kssgroup.com/#/projects/Training Centre


----------



## JYDA

Video fly through of New York Red Bulls' new training facility.

http://redbull.newyork.mlsnet.com/m...&w_id=11483&catCode=special&type=v_free&_mp=1


----------



## Bobby3

*Ciutat Esportiva Joan Gamper, FC Barcelona* (map)

http://www.fcbarcelona.cat/web/engl...i_barca/ciutat_esportiva/ciutatesportiva.html

9 pitches (5 natural, 4 artificial)
*pitch 1 stadium: 1,400
*pitch 2+3 stadium: 400 (shared)
*pitch 7 stadium: 1,750
*pitch 8+9 stadium: 950 (shared)
1 multisport pavilion

They also have the Mini Estadi (15,276), but it's slated for demolition with the expansion of the Camp Nou. In all FCB owns 10 stadiums or arenas, all of which see regular use.

Camp Nou (99,000; expansion to ~110,000), Mini Estadi, Palau Blaugrana (8,250), Palau Blaugrana II (~2,500), Palau de Gel (1,256), + the 5 at Joan Gamper.
*
Academy of Light, Sunderland AFC* (map)

http://www.safc.com/club/academy-of-light.html?

12 full-sized pitches

*Shenley Training Centre, Arsenal FC* (map)

10 full-sized pitches

*London Colney, Watford FC* (map) - Yes, this is Arsenal's old training ground

7 full-sized pitches

*Murray Park, Rangers FC* (map)

6 full-sized pitches


----------



## Nikom

*Academia de Alcochete - Sporting Lisbon *


----------



## Alemanniafan

Ganis said:


> really? 6 fields for a soccer team? What a waste.


6 fields is really not very much for a professional soccer club.
The club in Aachen (about 10000 members) playing in the second Bundesliga currently will have 5 soccer fields when the new stadium is finished. And that is only 5 fields, because there's not more space on the site in the city.
Those fields are used by lots of amateur teams for their training, not just the clubs two main teams, but also all the youth teams etc.
So 6 fields is far from a waste for a professional soccer club the size of Real Madrid.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Ganis said:


> Valley Ranch
> Home of The Dallas Cowboys HQ
> 
> Training Camp


Uh, I think that's actually the Alamodome in San Antonio. Do they also play some pre-season games there or are you trying to be funny?


----------



## Ganis

No, they have their training camp there. They use the 65,000 seat Alamo Dome for training camp.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

Shakhtar Donetsk: 

Territory – over 43 ha (106,26 acres)
9 pitches (8 – with natural grass, 1 artificial pitch).
All pitches are illuminated and three of them have undersoil heating .
Pond – 11,7 ha (28,91 acres)


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

Dynamo Kiev:


----------



## www.sercan.de

BTW Real one has got
8 big ones
and 2 small ones
+ small stadium (8k) + beach pitch









http://www.lamela.com/ingles/indexI.html


----------



## PedroRibeiro

My club, *Vitória de Guimarães*, was the first one to have a sports complex here in Portugal. We started it in 1986. It's called *"Complexo Desportivo Dr. António Pimenta Machado"*. Presently it has 5 fields suited for football of eleven players (3 in natural grass, 1 in artificial grass and 1 in dirt) and 1 smaller artificial pitch for 7-football. It also has all the common infra-structures around it, including a bar, gymnasium and a sports hall for indoor sports (we have top divisions teams in volleyball and basketball).

You can see the complex in Live Maps with Bird's Eye View (sorry for the subtitles in portuguese):










Just a couple of photos:




























All the fields have stand for the fans and typically the final stages of the youth championships take crowds around 3,000 (or more):










More information (in portuguese) is on the portuguese forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=874480


----------



## Qaabus

Most Dutch clubs use training accomodations directly adjacent to their stadiums. Since these are easily located with Google Maps, here are some that are a little harder to find: 

PSV 
De Herdgang
7 pitches.
Situated in 138 hectares of woodland.









Ajax
De Toekomst
9 pitches.
600m from the Amsterdam ArenA.









Vitesse
Nationaal Sport Centrum Papendal
7 pitches.
155 hectare Olympic training complex. 









Roda JC
Gemeentelijk Sportpark Kaalheide
4 pitches, including one in their old stadium.


----------



## mcr guy

*Your Teams Training Grounds*

Hi, my football team i support Manchester City FC have just released plans for a new training ground across the road from there stadium. Was just wondering what other training grounds are like and how close there stadium's are. Feel free to post your as be interesting to see thanks! 

Link to see mcfc plans on local forum page enjoy.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1417210


----------



## eMKay

The football team I support is the Buffalo Bills, this is their training building. It has a regulation field in it, and is next to the stadium. The team store is just inside the main entrance, and there are locker rooms, weight rooms, and a dining hall in the rear.


----------



## Anubis2051

I'm a Yankees fan. They train each spring training at George M. Steinbrenner Field in Tampa, Florida:










The Boss welcomes you by BeGreen90, on Flickr

George M. Steinbrenner Field by j-fin, on Flickr

George M. Steinbrenner Field by michaeljzealot, on Flickr

20110301-412 by lakelandlocal, on Flickr

20110301-385 by lakelandlocal, on Flickr


----------



## rantanamo

Ganis said:


> really? 6 fields for a soccer team? what a waste.


Can't think of a football club the way you think of U.S. sports franchises where there is 1 team. Think of it more of a Major League Baseball club(all of its minor league franchises). Then you get these places like this that are usually dual team facilities. Each team and their minor squads get about 6 fields and the teams share the stadium. Football and basketball simply don't use a minor league system.

Salt River Fields at Talking Stick(D-Backs









Peoria Sports Complex(Mariners and Padres)









Houston Astros









Camelback Ranch(LA Dodgers and Chicago White Sox)


----------



## RaiderATO

Champion Stadium at Disney/ESPN's Wide World of Sports (Atlanta Braves)



















Flowery Branch, GA - Atlanta Falcons

Best I can find is the google maps view of it. 3 outdoor fields, and an indoor facility.
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=falco...1&gl=us&cid=0,0,18185236911267418882&t=h&z=17


----------



## Pennypacker

These MLB ones all seem to be Spring training camps. Where do the teams actually train during the season, their home field?


----------



## ryebreadraz

Pennypacker said:


> These MLB ones all seem to be Spring training camps. Where do the teams actually train during the season, their home field?


They don't really practice during the season. They play games every day so there isn't much time for practice. They get batting practice on the field before games, but that's more of a warm up than anything else. If they want to get practice in then they get to the stadium early and go take ground ball or fly balls or throw or head to the batting cages under the stadium.


----------



## weava

KC Chiefs offices and practice fields


----------



## Xtremizta

very nice


----------



## plasticterminator

I dont know american sports facilities but as far as football is concerned Sheriff tiraspol of moldova takes some beating has three stadia, one regular, one athletics bound, one full size indoors! Plus many pitches and many more being built in additon to all usual centres and two hotels for players and teams etc.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Any pics?


----------



## Ozric

Bit of info on it here:
http://www.fc-sheriff.com/eng/club/stadium


----------



## RMB2007

*National Football Centre*

From Martin Handley * on Flickr:



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6555071209/in/photostream



More info regarding this development can be found here:

http://www.thefa.com/St-Georges-Park


----------



## RMB2007

St. George's Park update. 














http://www.thefa.com/St-Georges-Park


----------



## Bobby3

http://www.losc.fr/en/club/the-domaine-de-luchin

Lille. That's just fabulous.


----------



## plasticterminator

Ozric said:


> Bit of info on it here:
> http://www.fc-sheriff.com/eng/club/stadium


Yes its awesome but no-one knows about it because not famous club. I visited there last year, they will construct 8 more fields! How many sites have normal stadium, athletics stadium and full size indoor stadium! Plus 2 players hotels, swimming pools gym and 14 training fields! I think real madrid and shakhtar are also excellent.


----------



## pramzan

Parma's training ground in nearby Collecchio:

Entrance with grass-covered reception/changing room/press building: 









Aerial view with blue dot at the entrance: http://www.bing.com/maps/?mm_embed=...h&where1=44.754763445315405,10.22925218939935

Six full-size pitches, a blue all-weather pitch and an oval running track for warm-ups. (Well, it would be oval if a corner wasn't cut off by farming land!) The SW pitch of the 4 that are together in a rectangle is where the reserves play and the first team play most friendlies; it has a 1,200-seat capacity.

€6.5M plans will be effected to move club offices from the stadium in Parma to the training ground: 










Not sure of its exact location in the plot, but perhaps that westerly patch of grass. I don't quite get why it's so expensive though...

Anyway, not the most impressive, but it's ours!


----------



## www.sercan.de

MKE Ankaragücü SK - Saray Spor Tesisleri

- 650,000m²
- 12x full size pitches
- 2x small picthes
- 1x stadium
- Heliport
- Indoor Sports Hall
- Swimming pool
- 5 Tennis courts
- lake












Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Kayseri SK


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I'm a sucker for a good rehabilitation / reconversion, but what Lille did exceds any expectations. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## GEwinnen

FC Schalke 04 will extend the club's training ground (5 regular pitches / 1small pitch) in the following years. The old abandoned Schalke stadium will be converted into 3 pitches plus a small stadium for 8,000 ppl.


----------



## RobH

*Worth posting an update on Tottenham Hotspur's new training facility*

A reminder of the specs:


11 outdoor pitches - one artificial pitch and ten natural grass. Only one of the grass pitches has the potential to be floodlit, while the artificial pitch will be lit at night, only until 8.30pm. The main pitch to the professional squad area will be designed to the same quality and design as the pitch proposed for the New Spurs Stadium; complete with undersoil heating.

A two storey training centre, which also has a basement, which has been designed by architects KSS to be an integral part of the landscape. The building has been designed around a 70 x 50m indoor artificial pitch which features a transparent ETFE roof similar to the EDEN project in Cornwall.

The building also incorporates a learning centre for the Academy and educational space, medical facilities, a hydrotherapy / swimming pool, fitness centre/gym, changing rooms, a canteen and media centre.

Two further small buildings; a security building near the Whitewebbs Lane entrance and another small, single storey groundsman's lodge in the far south west corner, for storage of pitch maintenance equipment and changing rooms for grounds staff.

Parking for 98 cars, five coaches and a number of cycle spaces.

http://www.kssgroup.com/projects/tottenham-hotspur-fc-training-centre.php



















Spurs are moving into the new training centre this Summer. However, the website takes months to update, so we've only got photos from March: hno:

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/sites/spurs/The Club/training-centre/gallery.page


----------



## kaz03

This is the University of Tennessee Volunteers new football practice facility.


----------



## www.sercan.de

RMB2007 said:


> Chelsea have a fairly big training ground (615,122 m²) at Cobham.


Wiki says 
"Costing a reported £20m,[6][7] the training centre is on a 140 acre site"

So 566,560 m²?


----------



## ressy14

Hungarian national team 61.000 m2 (2009) - Telki


----------



## www.sercan.de

1.	Real Madrid CF	-	Ciudad Real Madrid	- 1.200.000 m²	-	(	2005	)
2.	Sunderland AFC	-	Academy of Light	- 890.000 m²	-	(	2003	)
3.	MKE Ankaragücü SK	-	Saray Spor Tesisleri	- 650.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
4.	Middlesbrough FC	-	Rockliffe Park	- 647.498 m²	-	(	1998	)
5.	Chelsea FC	-	Cobham Training Centre	- 615.122 m²	-	(	2007	)
6.	Arsenal FC	-	Shenley Training Centre	- 578.700 m²	-	(	1999	)
7.	France (football)	-	Centre nati.Fernand Sastre	- 560.000 m²	-	(	1988	)
8.	Manchester United FC	-	Trafford Training Centre	- 437.062 m²	-	(	2000	)
9.	LOSC Lille	-	Domaine de Luchin	- 430.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
10.	FC Shakhtar Donetsk	-	Kirsha Training Centre	- 430.000 m²	-	(	1999	)
11.	France (rugby)	-	Centre tech. Nat. de Marcoussis	- 420.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
12.	SS Lazio	-	Centro sportivo di Formello	- 400.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
13.	PAE Panathinaikos AO	-	Paiania	- 283.280 m²	-	(	1981	)
14.	Totteham Hotspur FC	-	Training Centre	- 283.280 m²	-	(	2012	)
15.	Sporting CP	-	Academia Sporting	- 250.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
16.	Liverpool FC	-	The Academy	- 226.625 m²	-	(	1998	)
17.	Everton FC	-	Finch Farm	- 220.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
18.	RC Lens	-	La gaillette	- 200.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
19.	Celtic FC	-	Lennoxtown training centre	- 190.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
20.	Valencia CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Paterna	- 180.000 m²	-	(	1992	)
21.	Barnet FC	-	The Hive	- 178.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
22.	AC Milan	-	Milanello	- 160.000 m²	-	(	1963	)
23.	Rangers FC	-	Murray Park	- 153.780 m²	-	(	2001	)
24.	Real Zaragoza	-	Ciudad del Real Zaragoza	- 150.000 m²	-	(	1974	)
25.	Beşiktaş JK	-	Nevzat Demir Tesisleri	- 145.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
26.	Juventus FC	-	Juventus Center	- 140.000 m²	-	(	2006	)
27.	FC Nantes	-	La Jonelière	- 140.000 m²	-	(	1978	)
28.	FC Barcelona	-	Ciutat Esportiva Joan Gamper	- 136.839 m²	-	(	2006	)
29.	Athletic Club	-	Instalaciones de Lezama	- 130.000 m²	-	(	1971	)
30.	AS Saint-Étienne	-	Centre de l'Étrat	- 130.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
31.	Leeds United AFC	-	Thorp Arch	- 121.000 m²	-	(	1994	)
32.	Serbia	-	Training Ground	- 120.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
33.	Parma FC	-	Centro Sportivo di Collecchio	- 114.000 m²	-	(	1996	)
34.	Real Sporting de Gijón	-	Escuela de fútbol de Mareo	- 111.700 m²	-	(	1978	)
35.	Galatasaray SK	-	Florya Metin Oktay tesisleri	- 110.224 m²	-	(	1981	)
36.	FC Girondins de Bordeaux	-	Chateau du Haillan	- 110.000 m²	-	(	1992	)
37.	FC Sochaux	-	Seloncours	- 110.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
38.	Stade Rennes FC	-	Centre de la piverdière	- 100.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
39.	FK Partizan	-	SC Teleoptik	- 100.000 m²	-	(	1998	)
40.	FC Seoul	-	GS Champions Park	- 96.091 m²	-	(	1983	)
41.	Olympique de Marseille	-	La Commanderie	- 95.000 m²	-	(	1991	)
42.	RC Deportivo de La Coruña	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Abegondo	- 90.000 m²	-	(	2003	)
43.	FK Vojvodina	-	FC Vujadin Boškov	- 85.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
44.	Fenerbahçe SK	-	Can Bartu Tesisleri	- 80.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
45.	Valenciennes FC	-	Le mont Huy	- 80.000 m²	-	(	2008	)
46.	Vitória SC	-	Com. Desp. Dr. A.P. Machado	- 75.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
47.	Villarreal CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva del VCF	- 70.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
48.	Hungary	-	Telki	- 61.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
49.	Paris Saint-Germain FC	-	Camp des loges	- 28.900 m²	-	(	1978	)


----------



## florioco

Does anyone know what it cost to build MKE Ankaragucu SK - Saray Spor Tesisleri ? I saw houses that were built inside the base, they are meant for players? From my point of view is one of the finest training grounds in Europe.


----------



## www.sercan.de

There are 35 Villas.They only think i've found was 260 Mil Euro.


----------



## florioco

That means it's the most expensive training center in Europe.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Don't know, cause it was not an off. number. Just from a newspaper


----------



## Bobby3

Yokohama F. Marinos - Marinos Town (45,600 m²), 2007(?).
Richmond Kickers - Ukrop Park (184,131 m²), 2009 (figure from here)


----------



## www.sercan.de

Thanks


1.	Real Madrid CF	-	Ciudad Real Madrid	- 1.200.000 m²	-	(	2005	)
2.	Sunderland AFC	-	Academy of Light	- 890.000 m²	-	(	2003	)
3.	MKE Ankaragücü SK	-	Saray Spor Tesisleri	- 650.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
4.	Middlesbrough FC	-	Rockliffe Park	- 647.498 m²	-	(	1998	)
5.	Chelsea FC	-	Cobham Training Centre	- 615.122 m²	-	(	2007	)
6.	Arsenal FC	-	Shenley Training Centre	- 578.700 m²	-	(	1999	)
7.	France (football)	-	Centre nati.Fernand Sastre	- 560.000 m²	-	(	1988	)
8.	Manchester United FC	-	Trafford Training Centre	- 437.062 m²	-	(	2000	)
9.	LOSC Lille	-	Domaine de Luchin	- 430.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
10.	FC Shakhtar Donetsk	-	Kirsha Training Centre	- 430.000 m²	-	(	1999	)
11.	France (rugby)	-	Centre tech. Nat. de Marcoussis	- 420.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
12.	SS Lazio	-	Centro sportivo di Formello	- 400.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
13.	PAE Panathinaikos AO	-	Paiania	- 283.280 m²	-	(	1981	)
14.	Totteham Hotspur FC	-	Training Centre	- 283.280 m²	-	(	2012	)
15.	Sporting CP	-	Academia Sporting	- 250.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
16.	Liverpool FC	-	The Academy	- 226.625 m²	-	(	1998	)
17.	Everton FC	-	Finch Farm	- 220.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
18.	RC Lens	-	La gaillette	- 200.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
19.	Celtic FC	-	Lennoxtown training centre	- 190.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
20.	Richmond Kickers	-	Ukrop Park	- 184.131 m²	-	(	2009	)
21.	Valencia CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Paterna	- 180.000 m²	-	(	1992	)
22.	Barnet FC	-	The Hive	- 178.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
23.	AC Milan	-	Milanello	- 160.000 m²	-	(	1963	)
24.	Rangers FC	-	Murray Park	- 153.780 m²	-	(	2001	)
25.	Real Zaragoza	-	Ciudad del Real Zaragoza	- 150.000 m²	-	(	1974	)
26.	Beşiktaş JK	-	Nevzat Demir Tesisleri	- 145.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
27.	Juventus FC	-	Juventus Center	- 140.000 m²	-	(	2006	)
28.	FC Nantes	-	La Jonelière	- 140.000 m²	-	(	1978	)
29.	FC Barcelona	-	Ciutat Esportiva Joan Gamper	- 136.839 m²	-	(	2006	)
30.	Athletic Club	-	Instalaciones de Lezama	- 130.000 m²	-	(	1971	)
31.	AS Saint-Étienne	-	Centre de l'Étrat	- 130.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
32.	Leeds United AFC	-	Thorp Arch	- 121.000 m²	-	(	1994	)
33.	Serbia	-	Training Ground	- 120.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
34.	Parma FC	-	Centro Sportivo di Collecchio	- 114.000 m²	-	(	1996	)
35.	Real Sporting de Gijón	-	Escuela de fútbol de Mareo	- 111.700 m²	-	(	1978	)
36.	Galatasaray SK	-	Florya Metin Oktay tesisleri	- 110.224 m²	-	(	1981	)
37.	FC Girondins de Bordeaux	-	Chateau du Haillan	- 110.000 m²	-	(	1992	)
38.	FC Sochaux	-	Seloncours	- 110.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
39.	Stade Rennes FC	-	Centre de la piverdière	- 100.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
40.	FK Partizan	-	SC Teleoptik	- 100.000 m²	-	(	1998	)
41.	FC Seoul	-	GS Champions Park	- 96.091 m²	-	(	1983	)
42.	Olympique de Marseille	-	La Commanderie	- 95.000 m²	-	(	1991	)
43.	RC Deportivo de La Coruña	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Abegondo	- 90.000 m²	-	(	2003	)
44.	FK Vojvodina	-	FC Vujadin Boškov	- 85.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
45.	Fenerbahçe SK	-	Can Bartu Tesisleri	- 80.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
46.	Valenciennes FC	-	Le mont Huy	- 80.000 m²	-	(	2008	)
47.	Vitória SC	-	Com. Desp. Dr. A.P. Machado	- 75.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
48.	Villarreal CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva del VCF	- 70.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
49.	Hungary	-	Telki	- 61.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
50.	Yokohama F. Marinos	-	Marinos Town	- 45.600 m²	-	(	2007	)
51.	Paris Saint-Germain FC	-	Camp des loges	- 28.900 m²	-	(	1978	)


----------



## Harrys

*Training ground of Wydad Casablanca - Morocco*










Name :Complexe Benjelloun - Casablanca
Open in 1981 - 50.000 m²

wydad.com


----------



## andretanure

*Training centers of Cruzeiro Esporte Clube - Brazil
*










*Name:* Toca da Raposa I. The first training center designed exclusively for concentration of a football team in Brazil. It has already received the Brazilian National Team three times. On two occasions in preparation for the World Cups of 1982 and 1986 and also for the Pan American Games in Indianapolis in 1983. Currently used by the younger players, and, sometimes, by the professional
*Open in 1973* - 63.000 m²



















*Name:* Toca da Raposa II. Currently most used by the professional team.
*Open in 1997* - 81.000 m²

 TOCA DA RAPOSA FOTO 1 por Cerveja Brahma, no Flickr


----------



## andretanure

1.	Real Madrid CF	-	Ciudad Real Madrid	- 1.200.000 m²	-	(	2005	)
2.	Sunderland AFC	-	Academy of Light	- 890.000 m²	-	(	2003	)
3.	MKE Ankaragücü SK	-	Saray Spor Tesisleri	- 650.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
4.	Middlesbrough FC	-	Rockliffe Park	- 647.498 m²	-	(	1998	)
5.	Chelsea FC	-	Cobham Training Centre	- 615.122 m²	-	(	2007	)
6.	Arsenal FC	-	Shenley Training Centre	- 578.700 m²	-	(	1999	)
7.	France (football)	-	Centre nati.Fernand Sastre	- 560.000 m²	-	(	1988	)
8.	Manchester United FC	-	Trafford Training Centre	- 437.062 m²	-	(	2000	)
9.	LOSC Lille	-	Domaine de Luchin	- 430.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
10.	FC Shakhtar Donetsk	-	Kirsha Training Centre	- 430.000 m²	-	(	1999	)
11.	France (rugby)	-	Centre tech. Nat. de Marcoussis	- 420.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
12.	SS Lazio	-	Centro sportivo di Formello	- 400.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
13.	PAE Panathinaikos AO	-	Paiania	- 283.280 m²	-	(	1981	)
14.	Totteham Hotspur FC	-	Training Centre	- 283.280 m²	-	(	2012	)
15.	Sporting CP	-	Academia Sporting	- 250.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
16.	Liverpool FC	-	The Academy	- 226.625 m²	-	(	1998	)
17.	Everton FC	-	Finch Farm	- 220.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
18.	RC Lens	-	La gaillette	- 200.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
19.	Celtic FC	-	Lennoxtown training centre	- 190.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
20.	Richmond Kickers	-	Ukrop Park	- 184.131 m²	-	(	2009	)
21.	Valencia CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Paterna	- 180.000 m²	-	(	1992	)
22.	Barnet FC	-	The Hive	- 178.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
23.	AC Milan	-	Milanello	- 160.000 m²	-	(	1963	)
24.	Rangers FC	-	Murray Park	- 153.780 m²	-	(	2001	)
25.	Real Zaragoza	-	Ciudad del Real Zaragoza	- 150.000 m²	-	(	1974	)
26.	Beşiktaş JK	-	Nevzat Demir Tesisleri	- 145.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
27. Cruzeiro EC - Toca da Raposa I and II - 144.000 m² ( 1973 and 1997 )
28.	Juventus FC	-	Juventus Center	- 140.000 m²	-	(	2006	)
29.	FC Nantes	-	La Jonelière	- 140.000 m²	-	(	1978	)
30.	FC Barcelona	-	Ciutat Esportiva Joan Gamper	- 136.839 m²	-	(	2006	)
31.	Athletic Club	-	Instalaciones de Lezama	- 130.000 m²	-	(	1971	)
32.	AS Saint-Étienne	-	Centre de l'Étrat	- 130.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
33.	Leeds United AFC	-	Thorp Arch	- 121.000 m²	-	(	1994	)
34.	Serbia	-	Training Ground	- 120.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
35.	Parma FC	-	Centro Sportivo di Collecchio	- 114.000 m²	-	(	1996	)
36.	Real Sporting de Gijón	-	Escuela de fútbol de Mareo	- 111.700 m²	-	(	1978	)
37.	Galatasaray SK	-	Florya Metin Oktay tesisleri	- 110.224 m²	-	(	1981	)
38.	FC Girondins de Bordeaux	-	Chateau du Haillan	- 110.000 m²	-	(	1992	)
39.	FC Sochaux	-	Seloncours	- 110.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
40.	Stade Rennes FC	-	Centre de la piverdière	- 100.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
41.	FK Partizan	-	SC Teleoptik	- 100.000 m²	-	(	1998	)
42.	FC Seoul	-	GS Champions Park	- 96.091 m²	-	(	1983	)
43.	Olympique de Marseille	-	La Commanderie	- 95.000 m²	-	(	1991	)
44.	RC Deportivo de La Coruña	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Abegondo	- 90.000 m²	-	(	2003	)
45.	FK Vojvodina	-	FC Vujadin Boškov	- 85.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
46.	Fenerbahçe SK	-	Can Bartu Tesisleri	- 80.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
47.	Valenciennes FC	-	Le mont Huy	- 80.000 m²	-	(	2008	)
48.	Vitória SC	-	Com. Desp. Dr. A.P. Machado	- 75.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
49.	Villarreal CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva del VCF	- 70.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
50.	Hungary	-	Telki	- 61.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
51.	Yokohama F. Marinos	-	Marinos Town	- 45.600 m²	-	(	2007	)
52.	Paris Saint-Germain FC	-	Camp des loges	- 28.900 m²	-	(	1978	)


----------



## andretanure

*Training center of the Brazilian National Team (Seleção Brasileira)* - City: Teresópolis/RJ









*Name:* Granja Comary. Used by all the basic categories of the national team, including the women's one. 
*Construction started in 1951* - 150.000 m²


----------



## andretanure

1.	Real Madrid CF	-	Ciudad Real Madrid	- 1.200.000 m²	-	(	2005	)
2.	Sunderland AFC	-	Academy of Light	- 890.000 m²	-	(	2003	)
3.	MKE Ankaragücü SK	-	Saray Spor Tesisleri	- 650.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
4.	Middlesbrough FC	-	Rockliffe Park	- 647.498 m²	-	(	1998	)
5.	Chelsea FC	-	Cobham Training Centre	- 615.122 m²	-	(	2007	)
6.	Arsenal FC	-	Shenley Training Centre	- 578.700 m²	-	(	1999	)
7.	France (football)	-	Centre nati.Fernand Sastre	- 560.000 m²	-	(	1988	)
8.	Manchester United FC	-	Trafford Training Centre	- 437.062 m²	-	(	2000	)
9.	LOSC Lille	-	Domaine de Luchin	- 430.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
10.	FC Shakhtar Donetsk	-	Kirsha Training Centre	- 430.000 m²	-	(	1999	)
11.	France (rugby)	-	Centre tech. Nat. de Marcoussis	- 420.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
12.	SS Lazio	-	Centro sportivo di Formello	- 400.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
13.	PAE Panathinaikos AO	-	Paiania	- 283.280 m²	-	(	1981	)
14.	Totteham Hotspur FC	-	Training Centre	- 283.280 m²	-	(	2012	)
15.	Sporting CP	-	Academia Sporting	- 250.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
16.	Liverpool FC	-	The Academy	- 226.625 m²	-	(	1998	)
17.	Everton FC	-	Finch Farm	- 220.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
18.	RC Lens	-	La gaillette	- 200.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
19.	Celtic FC	-	Lennoxtown training centre	- 190.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
20.	Richmond Kickers	-	Ukrop Park	- 184.131 m²	-	(	2009	)
21.	Valencia CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Paterna	- 180.000 m²	-	(	1992	)
22.	Barnet FC	-	The Hive	- 178.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
23.	AC Milan	-	Milanello	- 160.000 m²	-	(	1963	)
24.	Rangers FC	-	Murray Park	- 153.780 m²	-	(	2001	)
25. Brazil (football) - CT Granja Comary - 150.000 m² - ( 1951 )
26.	Real Zaragoza	-	Ciudad del Real Zaragoza	- 150.000 m²	-	(	1974	)
27.	Beşiktaş JK	-	Nevzat Demir Tesisleri	- 145.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
28. Cruzeiro EC - Toca da Raposa I and II - 144.000 m² ( 1973 and 1997 )
29.	Juventus FC	-	Juventus Center	- 140.000 m²	-	(	2006	)
30.	FC Nantes	-	La Jonelière	- 140.000 m²	-	(	1978	)
31.	FC Barcelona	-	Ciutat Esportiva Joan Gamper	- 136.839 m²	-	(	2006	)
32.	Athletic Club	-	Instalaciones de Lezama	- 130.000 m²	-	(	1971	)
33.	AS Saint-Étienne	-	Centre de l'Étrat	- 130.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
34.	Leeds United AFC	-	Thorp Arch	- 121.000 m²	-	(	1994	)
35.	Serbia	-	Training Ground	- 120.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
36.	Parma FC	-	Centro Sportivo di Collecchio	- 114.000 m²	-	(	1996	)
37.	Real Sporting de Gijón	-	Escuela de fútbol de Mareo	- 111.700 m²	-	(	1978	)
38.	Galatasaray SK	-	Florya Metin Oktay tesisleri	- 110.224 m²	-	(	1981	)
39.	FC Girondins de Bordeaux	-	Chateau du Haillan	- 110.000 m²	-	(	1992	)
40.	FC Sochaux	-	Seloncours	- 110.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
41.	Stade Rennes FC	-	Centre de la piverdière	- 100.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
42.	FK Partizan	-	SC Teleoptik	- 100.000 m²	-	(	1998	)
43.	FC Seoul	-	GS Champions Park	- 96.091 m²	-	(	1983	)
44.	Olympique de Marseille	-	La Commanderie	- 95.000 m²	-	(	1991	)
45.	RC Deportivo de La Coruña	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Abegondo	- 90.000 m²	-	(	2003	)
46.	FK Vojvodina	-	FC Vujadin Boškov	- 85.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
47.	Fenerbahçe SK	-	Can Bartu Tesisleri	- 80.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
48.	Valenciennes FC	-	Le mont Huy	- 80.000 m²	-	(	2008	)
49.	Vitória SC	-	Com. Desp. Dr. A.P. Machado	- 75.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
50.	Villarreal CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva del VCF	- 70.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
51.	Hungary	-	Telki	- 61.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
52.	Yokohama F. Marinos	-	Marinos Town	- 45.600 m²	-	(	2007	)
53.	Paris Saint-Germain FC	-	Camp des loges	- 28.900 m²	-	(	1978	)


----------



## Gadiri

undertaker89 said:


> Training ground of Serbian national team-120.000 m²(2011)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Partizan Belgrade-SC Teleoptik-100.000m²(1998)





> *Sports Centre of Football Association of Serbia - The House of Football​*
> 
> 
> 
> *Place: Stara Pazova - Serbia*
> 
> Designer: Saobracajni institut CIP Belgrade (Arch. Gordana Vasiljevic-Milovanovic, Arch. Svetlana Karanovic, Eng. Suzana Arsenijevic), BUCK
> Lighting fixtures: Schermo di Luce A, Minilinea, Cubic (suspended version), Cubic (wall-mounted version), Argostar2, Atlas 1, Office 2, Office 7, Lex, MiniLex 2, Energy 2, Ghost, Comfort, Rigo, Globo, Hydro, Floor PowerLED, Star, Meridiana
> 
> 
> Its official name is Sports Centre of Football Association of Serbia, but the locals like to call it the 'House of Football', a multi-functional building project for football lovers. The facility was built in the small town of Stara Pazova, in the autonomous province of Voivodina, in northern Serbia.
> 
> *It covers a surface of over 11,000 sqm, and has five football pitches, one tennis court, and other facilities, including a 4-star hotel with 64 rooms and 4 apartments, a restaurant with a panoramic terrace, a spa, a training centre, a sauna, an infirmary, a gym, conference rooms and offices*.
> 
> The purpose of this facility is to offer a single space where people can attend professional football and sport-related seminars, receive referee training, and compete in minor league matches.
> 
> The importance of this project is highlighted by the fact that all major national and international institutions were involved: the Serbian Ministry of Sports, the National Football Association of Serbia, and FIFA, represented by the legendary Michel Platini who inaugurated the building.
> 
> BUCK was chosen to develop the lighting design for this project.
> 
> Interior lighting: Schermo di Luce A, Minilinea, suspended Cubic, wall-mounted Cubic, Argostar2, Atlas 1, Office 2, Office 7, Lex, MiniLex 2, Energy 2, Ghost, Comfort, Rigo, Globo, Hydro. Outdoor lighting: Floor PowerLED, Star, Meridiana


http://www.fosnova.it/GetPage.pub_d...PFORCEDINFO=4028e416376d918f01376f88a6dc201c#


----------



## _-Tiago-_

Caixa Futebol Campus (Sport Lisboa e Benfica) (150.000m^2)











Football Fields

The pitches extend into different altitude levels, the highest one being located 15 meters above the water line.

- 3 Natural grass pitches
- 3 Synthetic grass pitches
- 2 Pitches with lighting (main pitch with a capacity of 1,500 people)
- Ticket offices
- Bathrooms




























Bedrooms

The bedrooms building is the highest and is divided into two large nuclei: the First Team, occupying the last floor, and the Youth Teams, occupying the lower floors.

- 190 beds
- Double rooms with beds
- Study Area


















Leisure & Dining

Leisure

The complex has an area reserved for leisure that includes game rooms, a lounge area and several study rooms, each equipped with personal computers.

They allow not only the constant updating by the professional footballers, but also the education of the younger residents of the Training Center, linking sports with school activities.

Dining

This space consists of two dining areas. One with table-service for the First Team and another with self-service for the Youth Teams. They have the capacity to serve 200 meals at one time.

There is also a support area for breakfast service. The main kitchen has all the necessary technical equipment as well as an independent service access with direct connection to the service road.











Administration & Press Areas



Administration

It is located in an area facing the complex’s main entrance, where the lobby is placed. It has an entrance on the west, for the general public, and another on the east, for the administration and technical staff.



The ground floor is reserved for staff working with the youth teams and the first floor is at the service of the First Team. There is also an office and a reception.












Press

Sport Lisboa e Benfica arouse great interest by the media on a daily basis.



The area includes an auditorium with capacity for 75 people, film screenings, press conferences, seminars and other activities, as well as a lounge area with bar service and a small support pantry, and an interview room and several distinct work areas.


----------



## www.sercan.de

1.	Real Madrid CF	-	Ciudad Real Madrid	- 1.200.000 m²	-	(	2005	)
2.	Sunderland AFC	-	Academy of Light	- 890.000 m²	-	(	2003	)
3.	MKE Ankaragücü SK	-	Saray Spor Tesisleri	- 650.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
4.	Middlesbrough FC	-	Rockliffe Park	- 647.498 m²	-	(	1998	)
5.	Chelsea FC	-	Cobham Training Centre	- 615.122 m²	-	(	2007	)
6.	Arsenal FC	-	Shenley Training Centre	- 578.700 m²	-	(	1999	)
7.	France (football)	-	Centre nati.Fernand Sastre	- 560.000 m²	-	(	1988	)
8.	Manchester United FC	-	Trafford Training Centre	- 437.062 m²	-	(	2000	)
9.	LOSC Lille	-	Domaine de Luchin	- 430.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
10.	FC Shakhtar Donetsk	-	Kirsha Training Centre	- 430.000 m²	-	(	1999	)
11.	France (rugby)	-	Centre tech. Nat. de Marcoussis	- 420.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
12.	SS Lazio	-	Centro sportivo di Formello	- 400.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
13.	PAE Panathinaikos AO	-	Paiania	- 283.280 m²	-	(	1981	)
14.	Totteham Hotspur FC	-	Training Centre	- 283.280 m²	-	(	2012	)
15.	Sporting CP	-	Academia Sporting	- 250.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
16.	Liverpool FC	-	The Academy	- 226.625 m²	-	(	1998	)
17.	Everton FC	-	Finch Farm	- 220.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
18.	RC Lens	-	La gaillette	- 200.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
19.	Celtic FC	-	Lennoxtown training centre	- 190.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
20.	Richmond Kickers	-	Ukrop Park	- 184.131 m²	-	(	2009	)
21.	Valencia CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Paterna	- 180.000 m²	-	(	1992	)
22.	Barnet FC	-	The Hive	- 178.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
23.	AC Milan	-	Milanello	- 160.000 m²	-	(	1963	)
24.	Rangers FC	-	Murray Park	- 153.780 m²	-	(	2001	)
25.	Real Zaragoza	-	Ciudad del Real Zaragoza	- 150.000 m²	-	(	1974	)
26.	SL Benfica	-	Caixa Futebol Campus	- 150.000 m²	-	(	2006	)
27.	Beşiktaş JK	-	Nevzat Demir Tesisleri	- 145.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
28.	Juventus FC	-	Juventus Center	- 140.000 m²	-	(	2006	)
29.	FC Nantes	-	La Jonelière	- 140.000 m²	-	(	1978	)
30.	FC Barcelona	-	Ciutat Esportiva Joan Gamper	- 136.839 m²	-	(	2006	)
31.	Athletic Club	-	Instalaciones de Lezama	- 130.000 m²	-	(	1971	)
32.	AS Saint-Étienne	-	Centre de l'Étrat	- 130.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
33.	Leeds United AFC	-	Thorp Arch	- 121.000 m²	-	(	1994	)
34.	Serbia	-	Training Ground	- 120.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
35.	Parma FC	-	Centro Sportivo di Collecchio	- 114.000 m²	-	(	1996	)
36.	Real Sporting de Gijón	-	Escuela de fútbol de Mareo	- 111.700 m²	-	(	1978	)
37.	Galatasaray SK	-	Florya Metin Oktay tesisleri	- 110.224 m²	-	(	1981	)
38.	FC Girondins de Bordeaux	-	Chateau du Haillan	- 110.000 m²	-	(	1992	)
39.	FC Sochaux	-	Seloncours	- 110.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
40.	Stade Rennes FC	-	Centre de la piverdière	- 100.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
41.	FK Partizan	-	SC Teleoptik	- 100.000 m²	-	(	1998	)
42.	FC Seoul	-	GS Champions Park	- 96.091 m²	-	(	1983	)
43.	Olympique de Marseille	-	La Commanderie	- 95.000 m²	-	(	1991	)
44.	RC Deportivo de La Coruña	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Abegondo	- 90.000 m²	-	(	2003	)
45.	FK Vojvodina	-	FC Vujadin Boškov	- 85.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
46.	Cruzeiro EC	-	Toca da Raposa II	- 81.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
47.	Fenerbahçe SK	-	Can Bartu Tesisleri	- 80.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
48.	Valenciennes FC	-	Le mont Huy	- 80.000 m²	-	(	2008	)
49.	Vitória SC	-	Com. Desp. Dr. A.P. Machado	- 75.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
50.	Villarreal CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva del VCF	- 70.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
51.	Cruzeiro EC	-	Toca da Raposa I	- 63.000 m²	-	(	1973	)
52.	Hungary	-	Telki	- 61.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
53.	Wydad Casablanca	-	Complexe Benjelloun	- 50.000 m²	-	(	1981	)
54.	Yokohama F. Marinos	-	Marinos Town	- 45.600 m²	-	(	2007	)
55.	Paris Saint-Germain FC	-	Camp des loges	- 28.900 m²	-	(	1978	)


----------



## wesllytb

*Training center of S.C.Corinthians Paulista (98.000 m²) - Brasil*

Inauguration: 2010

*structure Total*

*training*
3 officers Fields
1 Mini-camp for heating and training of goalkeepers

*Hotel Building*
32 Apartments
Auditorium for the meeting of athletes
Restaurant and kitchen with seating for 60 people
Physiotherapy and massage room
Living the President and Director
Administrative Hotel Room
Dressing for Clubs visitors
Games room, internet café and reading

*building Annex*
Room technology and statistics
Living Advisor logistics
Three rooms of monitoring cameras, phone systems and TV Corinthians
Room of the technical committee

*Laboratory Corinthians-R9*
Complex application of biomechanics to injury prevention
Detailed analysis of the athlete

*CePROO*
Weight room
physiotherapy
heated pool
Dressing

*Pressroom*
Holds up to 100 journalists
Ecumenical Temple
Chapel for prayers

*outer space*
Mini-gym for basketball (endorsed by FIBA) and Volleyball (FIVB's approval) for official games
One synthetic grass field
pool
BBQ
Tennis court
Playground for children of athletes


----------



## www.sercan.de

1.	Real Madrid CF	-	Ciudad Real Madrid	- 1.200.000 m²	-	(	2005	)
2.	Sunderland AFC	-	Academy of Light	- 890.000 m²	-	(	2003	)
3.	MKE Ankaragücü SK	-	Saray Spor Tesisleri	- 650.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
4.	Middlesbrough FC	-	Rockliffe Park	- 647.498 m²	-	(	1998	)
5.	Chelsea FC	-	Cobham Training Centre	- 615.122 m²	-	(	2007	)
6.	Arsenal FC	-	Shenley Training Centre	- 578.700 m²	-	(	1999	)
7.	France (football)	-	Centre nati.Fernand Sastre	- 560.000 m²	-	(	1988	)
8.	Manchester United FC	-	Trafford Training Centre	- 437.062 m²	-	(	2000	)
9.	LOSC Lille	-	Domaine de Luchin	- 430.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
10.	FC Shakhtar Donetsk	-	Kirsha Training Centre	- 430.000 m²	-	(	1999	)
11.	France (rugby)	-	Centre tech. Nat. de Marcoussis	- 420.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
12.	SS Lazio	-	Centro sportivo di Formello	- 400.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
13.	PAE Panathinaikos AO	-	Paiania	- 283.280 m²	-	(	1981	)
14.	Totteham Hotspur FC	-	Training Centre	- 283.280 m²	-	(	2012	)
15.	Sporting CP	-	Academia Sporting	- 250.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
16.	Liverpool FC	-	The Academy	- 226.625 m²	-	(	1998	)
17.	Everton FC	-	Finch Farm	- 220.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
18.	RC Lens	-	La gaillette	- 200.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
19.	Celtic FC	-	Lennoxtown training centre	- 190.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
20.	Richmond Kickers	-	Ukrop Park	- 184.131 m²	-	(	2009	)
21.	Valencia CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Paterna	- 180.000 m²	-	(	1992	)
22.	Barnet FC	-	The Hive	- 178.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
23.	AC Milan	-	Milanello	- 160.000 m²	-	(	1963	)
24.	Rangers FC	-	Murray Park	- 153.780 m²	-	(	2001	)
25.	Real Zaragoza	-	Ciudad del Real Zaragoza	- 150.000 m²	-	(	1974	)
26.	SL Benfica	-	Caixa Futebol Campus	- 150.000 m²	-	(	2006	)
27.	Beşiktaş JK	-	Nevzat Demir Tesisleri	- 145.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
28.	Juventus FC	-	Juventus Center	- 140.000 m²	-	(	2006	)
29.	FC Nantes	-	La Jonelière	- 140.000 m²	-	(	1978	)
30.	FC Barcelona	-	Ciutat Esportiva Joan Gamper	- 136.839 m²	-	(	2006	)
31.	Athletic Club	-	Instalaciones de Lezama	- 130.000 m²	-	(	1971	)
32.	AS Saint-Étienne	-	Centre de l'Étrat	- 130.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
33.	Leeds United AFC	-	Thorp Arch	- 121.000 m²	-	(	1994	)
34.	Serbia	-	Training Ground	- 120.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
35.	Parma FC	-	Centro Sportivo di Collecchio	- 114.000 m²	-	(	1996	)
36.	Real Sporting de Gijón	-	Escuela de fútbol de Mareo	- 111.700 m²	-	(	1978	)
37.	Galatasaray SK	-	Florya Metin Oktay tesisleri	- 110.224 m²	-	(	1981	)
38.	FC Girondins de Bordeaux	-	Chateau du Haillan	- 110.000 m²	-	(	1992	)
39.	FC Sochaux	-	Seloncours	- 110.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
40.	Stade Rennes FC	-	Centre de la piverdière	- 100.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
41.	FK Partizan	-	SC Teleoptik	- 100.000 m²	-	(	1998	)
42.	SC Corinthians Paulista	-	CT Joaquim Grava	- 98.000 m²	-	(	2010	)
43.	FC Seoul	-	GS Champions Park	- 96.091 m²	-	(	1983	)
44.	Olympique de Marseille	-	La Commanderie	- 95.000 m²	-	(	1991	)
45.	RC Deportivo de La Coruña	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Abegondo	- 90.000 m²	-	(	2003	)
46.	FK Vojvodina	-	FC Vujadin Boškov	- 85.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
47.	Cruzeiro EC	-	Toca da Raposa II	- 81.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
48.	Fenerbahçe SK	-	Can Bartu Tesisleri	- 80.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
49.	Valenciennes FC	-	Le mont Huy	- 80.000 m²	-	(	2008	)
50.	Vitória SC	-	Com. Desp. Dr. A.P. Machado	- 75.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
51.	Villarreal CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva del VCF	- 70.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
52.	Cruzeiro EC	-	Toca da Raposa I	- 63.000 m²	-	(	1973	)
53.	Hungary	-	Telki	- 61.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
54.	Wydad Casablanca	-	Complexe Benjelloun	- 50.000 m²	-	(	1981	)
55.	Yokohama F. Marinos	-	Marinos Town	- 45.600 m²	-	(	2007	)
56.	Paris Saint-Germain FC	-	Camp des loges	- 28.900 m²	-	(	1978	)


----------



## savio11

*Size of training ground*

Does anyone know the size of these training grounds so they can be added to the list

AS Roma - Trigoria training ground
Man United's - old centre the cliff
Liverpool - Melwood
Tottenham - Spurs lodge
Newcastle - Darsley Park *
Inter Milan - Centro Sportivo Angelo Moratti
Hibernian - training centre
Ajax- De Toekomst
Aston Villa-*Bodymoor Heath Training Ground


----------



## RMB2007

*St. George’s Park*




> Located in the heart of England, near Burton-Upon-Trent, St. George’s Park is the home of the new National Football Centre.
> 
> Set in the National Forest, in 330 acres of beautifully landscaped parkland, the centre will be the training base for the 24 England teams and features a Hilton hotel and Hampton by Hilton hotel.
> 
> The Future Game will be brought to life in the football centre which includes a full-sized indoor third generation football pitch equipped with a viewing gallery for up to 200 people, a 60mx40m multipurpose indoor sports hall, 11 full size outdoor pitches and one elite DESSO training pitch which is an exact replica of Wembley.
> 
> Players, coaches, guests and athletes from other sports will have the opportunity to access the very best medical and sports science facilities on site.
> 
> Perform at St. George’s Park is a bespoke sports medicine, rehabilitation and performance centre operated by Perform, part of Spire Healthcare. Perform combines 25,000 square feet of cutting-edge technology with elite medical expertise, creating the most advanced sports medicine, rehabilitation, performance science and training centre in the UK.


Images:

http://www.thefa.com/st-georges-park/discover/gallery

360 gallery:

http://www.thefa.com/st-georges-park-360.htm

More info can be found here:

http://www.thefa.com/st-georges-park


----------



## Matze20111984

*FC Bayern München*

Here are some pictures of the trainings center of FC Bayern Munich.

*training center of the professional team*:





















































































































Source: tz-online.de











*the service center:*





































*youth academy*










*administration building*










*overview*:









source: Google Maps


----------



## RMB2007

Planning permission was recently granted for Brighton's new training ground:



> A football club's plans to build a new training academy with 12 pitches near a West Sussex airport have been approved.






http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-19795432


----------



## Zouma

savio11 said:


> Does anyone know the size of these training grounds so they can be added to the list
> 
> AS Roma - Trigoria training ground
> Man United's - old centre the cliff
> Liverpool - Melwood
> Tottenham - Spurs lodge
> Newcastle - Darsley Park *
> Inter Milan - Centro Sportivo Angelo Moratti
> *Hibernian - training centre*
> Ajax- De Toekomst
> Aston Villa-*Bodymoor Heath Training Ground


Hibernian's training centre is built on a 50 acre site (202,000 m²) but the built up area with the 6 pitches etc is probably a quarter of that. 

"The centre is over 50 acres and comprises five full size grass pitches and a floodlit outdoor FIFA 2 star synthetic pitch supported by state of the art changing, medical and sports science facilities. The training centre building is 2,700 square meters and is wholly owned by Hibernian FC.

There is also a dedicated goalkeeping training area, a running track, training hills, meeting rooms, boardroom, gymnasium, hydrotherapy pool, steam room, conference room, coaches lounge, dining room, players lounge, 1st team changing room, coaches changing room, kitchen, 4 further changing rooms, officials changing room, Academy changing room, kit room, laundry room, viewing gallery, boot washers and media room."


----------



## www.sercan.de

We have a new number 1


1.	England (football)	-	St. George's Park	- 1.335.463 m²	-	(	2012	)
2.	Real Madrid CF	-	Ciudad Real Madrid	- 1.200.000 m²	-	(	2005	)
3.	Sunderland AFC	-	Academy of Light	- 890.000 m²	-	(	2003	)
4.	MKE Ankaragücü SK	-	Saray Spor Tesisleri	- 650.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
5.	Middlesbrough FC	-	Rockliffe Park	- 647.498 m²	-	(	1998	)
6.	Chelsea FC	-	Cobham Training Centre	- 615.122 m²	-	(	2007	)
7.	Arsenal FC	-	Shenley Training Centre	- 578.700 m²	-	(	1999	)
8.	France (football)	-	Centre nat.Fernand Sastre	- 560.000 m²	-	(	1988	)
9.	Manchester United FC	-	Trafford Training Centre	- 437.062 m²	-	(	2000	)
10.	LOSC Lille	-	Domaine de Luchin	- 430.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
11.	FC Shakhtar Donetsk	-	Kirsha Training Centre	- 430.000 m²	-	(	1999	)
12.	France (rugby)	-	Centre tech. Nat. de Marcoussis	- 420.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
13.	SS Lazio	-	Centro sportivo di Formello	- 400.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
14.	PAE Panathinaikos AO	-	Paiania	- 283.280 m²	-	(	1981	)
15.	Totteham Hotspur FC	-	Training Centre	- 283.280 m²	-	(	2012	)
16.	Sporting CP	-	Academia Sporting	- 250.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
17.	Turkey (football)	-	Hasan Doğan Milli Takım Tesisleri	- 235.000 m²	-	(	2014	)
18.	Kasımpaşa SK	-	Kemerburgaz Tesisleri	- 232.000 m²	-	(	2013	)
19.	Liverpool FC	-	The Academy	- 226.625 m²	-	(	1998	)
20.	Everton FC	-	Finch Farm	- 220.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
21.	Hibernian FC	-	Hibernian Training Centre	- 202.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
22.	RC Lens	-	La gaillette	- 200.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
23.	Celtic FC	-	Lennoxtown training centre	- 190.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
24.	Richmond Kickers	-	Ukrop Park	- 184.131 m²	-	(	2009	)
25.	Valencia CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Paterna	- 180.000 m²	-	(	1992	)
26.	Barnet FC	-	The Hive	- 178.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
27.	AC Milan	-	Milanello	- 160.000 m²	-	(	1963	)
28.	Rangers FC	-	Murray Park	- 153.780 m²	-	(	2001	)
29.	Real Zaragoza	-	Ciudad del Real Zaragoza	- 150.000 m²	-	(	1974	)
30.	SL Benfica	-	Caixa Futebol Campus	- 150.000 m²	-	(	2006	)
31.	Brazil (football)	-	CT Granja Comary	- 150.000 m²	-	(	1951	)
32.	Beşiktaş JK	-	Nevzat Demir Tesisleri	- 145.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
33.	Juventus FC	-	Juventus Center	- 140.000 m²	-	(	2006	)
34.	FC Nantes	-	La Jonelière	- 140.000 m²	-	(	1978	)
35.	FC Barcelona	-	Ciutat Esportiva Joan Gamper	- 136.839 m²	-	(	2006	)
36.	Athletic Club	-	Instalaciones de Lezama	- 130.000 m²	-	(	1971	)
37.	AS Saint-Étienne	-	Centre de l'Étrat	- 130.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
38.	Leeds United AFC	-	Thorp Arch	- 121.000 m²	-	(	1994	)
39.	Serbia (football)	-	Stara Pazova	- 120.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
40.	Parma FC	-	Centro Sportivo di Collecchio	- 114.000 m²	-	(	1996	)
41.	Real Sporting de Gijón	-	Escuela de fútbol de Mareo	- 111.700 m²	-	(	1978	)
42.	Galatasaray SK	-	Florya Metin Oktay tesisleri	- 110.224 m²	-	(	1981	)
43.	FC Girondins de Bordeaux	-	Chateau du Haillan	- 110.000 m²	-	(	1992	)
44.	FC Sochaux	-	Seloncours	- 110.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
45.	Stade Rennes FC	-	Centre de la piverdière	- 100.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
46.	FK Partizan	-	SC Teleoptik	- 100.000 m²	-	(	1998	)
47.	SC Corinthians Paulista	-	CT Joaquim Grava	- 98.000 m²	-	(	2010	)
48.	FC Seoul	-	GS Champions Park	- 96.091 m²	-	(	1983	)
49.	Olympique de Marseille	-	La Commanderie	- 95.000 m²	-	(	1991	)
50.	RC Deportivo de La Coruña	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Abegondo	- 90.000 m²	-	(	2003	)
51.	FK Vojvodina	-	FC Vujadin Boškov	- 85.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
52.	Cruzeiro EC	-	Toca da Raposa II	- 81.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
53.	Fenerbahçe SK	-	Can Bartu Tesisleri	- 80.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
54.	Valenciennes FC	-	Le mont Huy	- 80.000 m²	-	(	2008	)
55.	Vitória SC	-	Com. Desp. Dr. A.P. Machado	- 75.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
56.	Villarreal CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva del VCF	- 70.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
57.	Cruzeiro EC	-	Toca da Raposa I	- 63.000 m²	-	(	1973	)
58.	Hungary	-	Telki	- 61.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
59.	Wydad Casablanca	-	Complexe Benjelloun	- 50.000 m²	-	(	1981	)
60.	Yokohama F. Marinos	-	Marinos Town	- 45.600 m²	-	(	2007	)
61.	Paris Saint-Germain FC	-	Camp des loges	- 28.900 m²	-	(	1978	)


----------



## www.sercan.de

New training ground for the turkish National Teams
235,000m²
Will be ready in 2014









big pic
http://www.tff.org/Resources/TFF/FileGallery/c7076c43f8364f6f916475bafbe06c2a.jpg









http://www.tff.org/Resources/TFF/FileGallery/f931d7e493864b1296f65bce54dae075.jpg









http://www.tff.org/Resources/TFF/FileGallery/480cfa24bc7b4288a552082e87095741.jpg









http://www.tff.org/Resources/TFF/FileGallery/226fa44ea2914794be234f29a17e2bb2.jpg









http://www.tff.org/Resources/TFF/FileGallery/e5397bfdc5a844a993f6658d601df771.jpg


More pics
http://www.tff.org/default.aspx?pageID=285&ftxtID=16379


----------



## RobH

Hotspur Way


----------



## JimB

Also, Spurs have released a bit more information on the new training centre. And it's bigger than initially planned - which fits in with something on a local Enfield website that I found a year or so back which claimed that Spurs were seeking planning permission for a bit more land that they had bought.

Spurs' latest info on the training centre now says that:

"_Tottenham Hotspur Training Centre has been built on 77 acres_".

77 acres translates into 311,608m² (as opposed to the previous figure of 283,280 m²).

It also says that:

"_There are 15 grass pitches across the site including 4 dedicated solely for First Team Training and 1 and ½ artificial outdoor pitches with floodlighting._"

Originally, there were only supposed to be 11 grass pitches and 1 artificial outdoor pitch.


----------



## www.sercan.de

1.	England (football)	-	St. George's Park	- 1.335.463 m²	-	(	2012	)
2.	Real Madrid CF	-	Ciudad Real Madrid	- 1.200.000 m²	-	(	2005	)
3.	Sunderland AFC	-	Academy of Light	- 890.000 m²	-	(	2003	)
4.	MKE Ankaragücü SK	-	Saray Spor Tesisleri	- 650.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
5.	Middlesbrough FC	-	Rockliffe Park	- 647.498 m²	-	(	1998	)
6.	Chelsea FC	-	Cobham Training Centre	- 615.122 m²	-	(	2007	)
7.	Arsenal FC	-	Shenley Training Centre	- 578.700 m²	-	(	1999	)
8.	France (football)	-	Centre nat.Fernand Sastre	- 560.000 m²	-	(	1988	)
9.	Manchester United FC	-	Trafford Training Centre	- 437.062 m²	-	(	2000	)
10.	LOSC Lille	-	Domaine de Luchin	- 430.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
11.	FC Shakhtar Donetsk	-	Kirsha Training Centre	- 430.000 m²	-	(	1999	)
12.	France (rugby)	-	Centre tech. Nat. de Marcoussis	- 420.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
13.	SS Lazio	-	Centro sportivo di Formello	- 400.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
14.	Totteham Hotspur FC	-	Training Centre	- 311.608 m²	-	(	2012	)
15.	PAE Panathinaikos AO	-	Paiania	- 283.280 m²	-	(	1981	)
16.	Sporting CP	-	Academia Sporting	- 250.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
17.	Turkey (football)	-	Hasan Doğan Milli Takım Tesisleri	- 235.000 m²	-	(	2014	)
18.	Kasımpaşa SK	-	Kemerburgaz Tesisleri	- 232.000 m²	-	(	2013	)
19.	Liverpool FC	-	The Academy	- 226.625 m²	-	(	1998	)
20.	Everton FC	-	Finch Farm	- 220.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
21.	Hibernian FC	-	Hibernian Training Centre	- 202.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
22.	RC Lens	-	La gaillette	- 200.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
23.	Celtic FC	-	Lennoxtown training centre	- 190.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
24.	Richmond Kickers	-	Ukrop Park	- 184.131 m²	-	(	2009	)
25.	Valencia CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Paterna	- 180.000 m²	-	(	1992	)
26.	Barnet FC	-	The Hive	- 178.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
27.	AC Milan	-	Milanello	- 160.000 m²	-	(	1963	)
28.	Rangers FC	-	Murray Park	- 153.780 m²	-	(	2001	)
29.	Real Zaragoza	-	Ciudad del Real Zaragoza	- 150.000 m²	-	(	1974	)
30.	SL Benfica	-	Caixa Futebol Campus	- 150.000 m²	-	(	2006	)
31.	Brazil (football)	-	CT Granja Comary	- 150.000 m²	-	(	1951	)
32.	Beşiktaş JK	-	Nevzat Demir Tesisleri	- 145.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
33.	Juventus FC	-	Juventus Center	- 140.000 m²	-	(	2006	)
34.	FC Nantes	-	La Jonelière	- 140.000 m²	-	(	1978	)
35.	FC Barcelona	-	Ciutat Esportiva Joan Gamper	- 136.839 m²	-	(	2006	)
36.	Athletic Club	-	Instalaciones de Lezama	- 130.000 m²	-	(	1971	)
37.	AS Saint-Étienne	-	Centre de l'Étrat	- 130.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
38.	Leeds United AFC	-	Thorp Arch	- 121.000 m²	-	(	1994	)
39.	Serbia (football)	-	Stara Pazova	- 120.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
40.	Parma FC	-	Centro Sportivo di Collecchio	- 114.000 m²	-	(	1996	)
41.	Real Sporting de Gijón	-	Escuela de fútbol de Mareo	- 111.700 m²	-	(	1978	)
42.	Galatasaray SK	-	Florya Metin Oktay tesisleri	- 110.224 m²	-	(	1981	)
43.	FC Girondins de Bordeaux	-	Chateau du Haillan	- 110.000 m²	-	(	1992	)
44.	FC Sochaux	-	Seloncours	- 110.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
45.	Stade Rennes FC	-	Centre de la piverdière	- 100.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
46.	FK Partizan	-	SC Teleoptik	- 100.000 m²	-	(	1998	)
47.	SC Corinthians Paulista	-	CT Joaquim Grava	- 98.000 m²	-	(	2010	)
48.	FC Seoul	-	GS Champions Park	- 96.091 m²	-	(	1983	)
49.	Olympique de Marseille	-	La Commanderie	- 95.000 m²	-	(	1991	)
50.	RC Deportivo de La Coruña	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Abegondo	- 90.000 m²	-	(	2003	)
51.	FK Vojvodina	-	FC Vujadin Boškov	- 85.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
52.	Cruzeiro EC	-	Toca da Raposa II	- 81.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
53.	Fenerbahçe SK	-	Can Bartu Tesisleri	- 80.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
54.	Valenciennes FC	-	Le mont Huy	- 80.000 m²	-	(	2008	)
55.	Vitória SC	-	Com. Desp. Dr. A.P. Machado	- 75.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
56.	Villarreal CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva del VCF	- 70.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
57.	Cruzeiro EC	-	Toca da Raposa I	- 63.000 m²	-	(	1973	)
58.	Hungary	-	Telki	- 61.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
59.	Wydad Casablanca	-	Complexe Benjelloun	- 50.000 m²	-	(	1981	)
60.	Yokohama F. Marinos	-	Marinos Town	- 45.600 m²	-	(	2007	)
61.	Paris Saint-Germain FC	-	Camp des loges	- 28.900 m²	-	(	1978	)


----------



## dinamo_zagreb

*Bosnia Herzegovina national training ground*, City of *Zenica*. Final touches are being done there, and it was financed by the City Council, Zenica Canton, FA of BiH and FIFA.










Two normal pitches, one with artificial turf. One small pitch. Floodlights.
1500 seats stand, with various contents inside - 24 double-bed rooms (3* hotel type), fitness hall, sauna, six locker rooms, conference hall.
It will be only used by all national teams selections.

It is located in "sportest" part of Bosnia Herzegovina - national stadium of Bilini polje - recently renovated, best athletics stadium of Kamberovića polje, new Zenica Arena - astonishing sports arena, and local government has a plan to build new rugby stadium. Amazing sports city.














































:cheers:


----------



## JimB

RobH said:


> Hotspur Way


Probably worth mentioning, for those who don't want to sit through the rather poorly put together time lapse sequences at the beginning, that we do get a proper look at the completed facility from 2:20 onwards.


----------



## ScarryTO

*JUVENTUS TRAINING CENTER *








Area fan autographs








Input center
















Parking for players








Relaxation area








Training camps
























Dressing room
























Room video and tactics








Gym
















Massage room








Therapy pool and showers
















Office of Antonio Conte








Kitchen and dining room
























Warehouse
















Juventus college for young players

































Video tour


----------



## ScarryTO

*PROJECT OF NEW TRAINING CENTER FOR FIRST TEAM JUVENTUS NEAR THE JUVENTUS STADIUM (2016)*


----------



## Gutex

*Cidade do Galo - Clube Atlético Mineiro training ground in Belo Horizonte Brazil - 250.000 m²*































































































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/clubeatleticomineiro/with/4921435000/


----------



## railcity

*GC/Campus*, Grasshopper-Club Zürich, Niederhasli, 55'000 qm, completed: 2005


----------



## www.sercan.de

1.	England (football)	-	St. George's Park	- 1.335.463 m²	-	(	2012	)
2.	Real Madrid CF	-	Ciudad Real Madrid	- 1.200.000 m²	-	(	2005	)
3.	Sunderland AFC	-	Academy of Light	- 890.000 m²	-	(	2003	)
4.	MKE Ankaragücü SK	-	Saray Spor Tesisleri	- 650.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
5.	Middlesbrough FC	-	Rockliffe Park	- 647.498 m²	-	(	1998	)
6.	Chelsea FC	-	Cobham Training Centre	- 615.122 m²	-	(	2007	)
7.	Arsenal FC	-	Shenley Training Centre	- 578.700 m²	-	(	1999	)
8.	France (football)	-	Centre nat.Fernand Sastre	- 560.000 m²	-	(	1988	)
9.	Manchester United FC	-	Trafford Training Centre	- 437.062 m²	-	(	2000	)
10.	LOSC Lille	-	Domaine de Luchin	- 430.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
11.	FC Shakhtar Donetsk	-	Kirsha Training Centre	- 430.000 m²	-	(	1999	)
12.	France (rugby)	-	Centre tech. Nat. de Marcoussis	- 420.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
13.	SS Lazio	-	Centro sportivo di Formello	- 400.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
14.	Totteham Hotspur FC	-	Training Centre	- 311.608 m²	-	(	2012	)
15.	PAE Panathinaikos AO	-	Paiania	- 283.280 m²	-	(	1981	)
16.	Clube Atlético Mineiro	-	Cidade do Galo	- 250.000 m²	-	(	1980	)
17.	Sporting CP	-	Academia Sporting	- 250.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
18.	Turkey (football)	-	Hasan Doğan Milli Takım Tesisleri	- 235.000 m²	-	(	2014	)
19.	Kasımpaşa SK	-	Kemerburgaz Tesisleri	- 232.000 m²	-	(	2013	)
20.	Liverpool FC	-	The Academy	- 226.625 m²	-	(	1998	)
21.	Everton FC	-	Finch Farm	- 220.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
22.	Hibernian FC	-	Hibernian Training Centre	- 202.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
23.	RC Lens	-	La gaillette	- 200.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
24.	Celtic FC	-	Lennoxtown training centre	- 190.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
25.	Richmond Kickers	-	Ukrop Park	- 184.131 m²	-	(	2009	)
26.	Valencia CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Paterna	- 180.000 m²	-	(	1992	)
27.	Barnet FC	-	The Hive	- 178.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
28.	AC Milan	-	Milanello	- 160.000 m²	-	(	1963	)
29.	Rangers FC	-	Murray Park	- 153.780 m²	-	(	2001	)
30.	Real Zaragoza	-	Ciudad del Real Zaragoza	- 150.000 m²	-	(	1974	)
31.	SL Benfica	-	Caixa Futebol Campus	- 150.000 m²	-	(	2006	)
32.	Brazil (football)	-	CT Granja Comary	- 150.000 m²	-	(	1951	)
33.	Beşiktaş JK	-	Nevzat Demir Tesisleri	- 145.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
34.	Juventus FC	-	Juventus Center	- 140.000 m²	-	(	2006	)
35.	FC Nantes -	La Jonelière	- 140.000 m²	-	(	1978	)
36.	FC Barcelona	-	Ciutat Esportiva Joan Gamper	- 136.839 m²	-	(	2006	)
37.	Athletic Club	-	Instalaciones de Lezama	- 130.000 m²	-	(	1971	)
38.	AS Saint-Étienne	-	Centre de l'Étrat	- 130.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
39.	Leeds United AFC	-	Thorp Arch	- 121.000 m²	-	(	1994	)
40.	Serbia (football)	-	Stara Pazova	- 120.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
41.	Parma FC	-	Centro Sportivo di Collecchio	- 114.000 m²	-	(	1996	)
42.	Real Sporting de Gijón	-	Escuela de fútbol de Mareo	- 111.700 m²	-	(	1978	)
43.	Galatasaray SK	-	Florya Metin Oktay tesisleri	- 110.224 m²	-	(	1981	)
44.	FC Girondins de Bordeaux	-	Chateau du Haillan	- 110.000 m²	-	(	1992	)
45.	FC Sochaux	-	Seloncours	- 110.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
46.	Stade Rennes FC	-	Centre de la piverdière	- 100.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
47.	FK Partizan	-	SC Teleoptik	- 100.000 m²	-	(	1998	)
48.	SC Corinthians Paulista	-	CT Joaquim Grava	- 98.000 m²	-	(	2010	)
49.	FC Seoul	-	GS Champions Park	- 96.091 m²	-	(	1983	)
50.	Olympique de Marseille	-	La Commanderie	- 95.000 m²	-	(	1991	)
51.	RC Deportivo de La Coruña	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Abegondo	- 90.000 m²	-	(	2003	)
52.	FK Vojvodina	-	FC Vujadin Boškov	- 85.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
53.	Cruzeiro EC	-	Toca da Raposa II	- 81.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
54.	Fenerbahçe SK	-	Can Bartu Tesisleri	- 80.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
55.	Valenciennes FC	-	Le mont Huy	- 80.000 m²	-	(	2008	)
56.	Vitória SC	-	Com. Desp. Dr. A.P. Machado	- 75.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
57.	Villarreal CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva del VCF	- 70.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
58.	Cruzeiro EC	-	Toca da Raposa I	- 63.000 m²	-	(	1973	)
59.	Hungary	-	Telki	- 61.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
60.	Wydad Casablanca	-	Complexe Benjelloun	- 50.000 m²	-	(	1981	)
61.	Grasshopper-Club Zürich	-	GC/Campus	- 55.000 m²	-	(	2005	)
62.	Yokohama F. Marinos	-	Marinos Town	- 45.600 m²	-	(	2007	)
63.	Paris Saint-Germain FC	-	Camp des loges	- 28.900 m²	-	(	1978	)


----------



## RMB2007

www.sercan.de said:


> 1.	England (football)	-	St. George's Park	- 1.335.463  m²	-	(	2012	)


From Martin Handley * on Flickr:



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8241670017/


----------



## MS20

You could rock up and play on that pitch up near the top of the image, and I'm not sure anyone would notice. Hidden by trees from the main building, and removed from it too.


----------



## 0657

MS20 said:


> You could rock up and play on that pitch up near the top of the image, and I'm not sure anyone would notice. Hidden by trees from the main building, and removed from it too.


Someone should try it then, and take a picture of it.... : )


----------



## Red85

Can't find anything on the allmighty google on what the exact measurements are from Ajax' De Toekomst. But according to some takes from google earth it must be somewhere around 75.000 m².

So, Sercan, would you be so kind to put the institute of total football in the list? 

AFC Ajax - De Toekomst - 75.000m² - (1996)

kay:


----------



## www.sercan.de

1.	England (football)	-	St. George's Park	- 1.335.463 m²	-	(	2012	)
2.	Real Madrid CF	-	Ciudad Real Madrid	- 1.200.000 m²	-	(	2005	)
3.	Sunderland AFC	-	Academy of Light	- 890.000 m²	-	(	2003	)
4.	MKE Ankaragücü SK	-	Saray Spor Tesisleri	- 650.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
5.	Middlesbrough FC	-	Rockliffe Park	- 647.498 m²	-	(	1998	)
6.	Chelsea FC	-	Cobham Training Centre	- 615.122 m²	-	(	2007	)
7.	Arsenal FC	-	Shenley Training Centre	- 578.700 m²	-	(	1999	)
8.	France (football)	-	Centre nat.Fernand Sastre	- 560.000 m²	-	(	1988	)
9.	Manchester United FC	-	Trafford Training Centre	- 437.062 m²	-	(	2000	)
10.	LOSC Lille	-	Domaine de Luchin	- 430.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
11.	FC Shakhtar Donetsk	-	Kirsha Training Centre	- 430.000 m²	-	(	1999	)
12.	France (rugby)	-	Centre tech. Nat. de Marcoussis	- 420.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
13.	SS Lazio	-	Centro sportivo di Formello	- 400.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
14.	Totteham Hotspur FC	-	Training Centre	- 311.608 m²	-	(	2012	)
15.	PAE Panathinaikos AO	-	Paiania	- 283.280 m²	-	(	1981	)
16.	Clube Atlético Mineiro	-	Cidade do Galo	- 250.000 m²	-	(	1980	)
17.	Sporting CP	-	Academia Sporting	- 250.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
18.	Turkey (football)	-	Hasan Doğan Milli Takım Tesisleri	- 235.000 m²	-	(	2014	)
19.	Kasımpaşa SK	-	Kemerburgaz Tesisleri	- 232.000 m²	-	(	2013	)
20.	Liverpool FC	-	The Academy	- 226.625 m²	-	(	1998	)
21.	Everton FC	-	Finch Farm	- 220.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
22.	Hibernian FC	-	Hibernian Training Centre	- 202.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
23.	RC Lens	-	La gaillette	- 200.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
24.	Celtic FC	-	Lennoxtown training centre	- 190.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
25.	Richmond Kickers	-	Ukrop Park	- 184.131 m²	-	(	2009	)
26.	Valencia CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Paterna	- 180.000 m²	-	(	1992	)
27.	Barnet FC	-	The Hive	- 178.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
28.	AC Milan	-	Milanello	- 160.000 m²	-	(	1963	)
29.	Rangers FC	-	Murray Park	- 153.780 m²	-	(	2001	)
30.	Real Zaragoza	-	Ciudad del Real Zaragoza	- 150.000 m²	-	(	1974	)
31.	SL Benfica	-	Caixa Futebol Campus	- 150.000 m²	-	(	2006	)
32.	Brazil (football)	-	CT Granja Comary	- 150.000 m²	-	(	1951	)
33.	Beşiktaş JK	-	Nevzat Demir Tesisleri	- 145.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
34.	Juventus FC	-	Juventus Center	- 140.000 m²	-	(	2006	)
35.	FC Nantes	-	La Jonelière	- 140.000 m²	-	(	1978	)
36.	FC Barcelona	-	Ciutat Esportiva Joan Gamper	- 136.839 m²	-	(	2006	)
37.	Athletic Club	-	Instalaciones de Lezama	- 130.000 m²	-	(	1971	)
38.	AS Saint-Étienne	-	Centre de l'Étrat	- 130.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
39.	Leeds United AFC	-	Thorp Arch	- 121.000 m²	-	(	1994	)
40.	Serbia (football)	-	Stara Pazova	- 120.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
41.	Parma FC	-	Centro Sportivo di Collecchio	- 114.000 m²	-	(	1996	)
42.	Real Sporting de Gijón	-	Escuela de fútbol de Mareo	- 111.700 m²	-	(	1978	)
43.	Galatasaray SK	-	Florya Metin Oktay tesisleri	- 110.224 m²	-	(	1981	)
44.	FC Girondins de Bordeaux	-	Chateau du Haillan	- 110.000 m²	-	(	1992	)
45.	FC Sochaux	-	Seloncours	- 110.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
46.	Stade Rennes FC	-	Centre de la piverdière	- 100.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
47.	FK Partizan	-	SC Teleoptik	- 100.000 m²	-	(	1998	)
48.	SC Corinthians Paulista	-	CT Joaquim Grava	- 98.000 m²	-	(	2010	)
49.	FC Seoul	-	GS Champions Park	- 96.091 m²	-	(	1983	)
50.	Olympique de Marseille	-	La Commanderie	- 95.000 m²	-	(	1991	)
51.	RC Deportivo de La Coruña	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Abegondo	- 90.000 m²	-	(	2003	)
52.	FK Vojvodina	-	FC Vujadin Boškov	- 85.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
53.	Cruzeiro EC	-	Toca da Raposa II	- 81.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
54.	Fenerbahçe SK	-	Can Bartu Tesisleri	- 80.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
55.	Valenciennes FC	-	Le mont Huy	- 80.000 m²	-	(	2008	)
56.	Vitória SC	-	Com. Desp. Dr. A.P. Machado	- 75.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
57.	AFC Ajax	-	De Toekomst	- 75.000 m²	-	(	1996	)
58.	Villarreal CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva del VCF	- 70.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
59.	Cruzeiro EC	-	Toca da Raposa I	- 63.000 m²	-	(	1973	)
60.	Hungary	-	Telki	- 61.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
61.	Wydad Casablanca	-	Complexe Benjelloun	- 50.000 m²	-	(	1981	)
62.	Grasshopper-Club Zürich	-	GC/Campus	- 55.000 m²	-	(	2005	)
63.	Yokohama F. Marinos	-	Marinos Town	- 45.600 m²	-	(	2007	)
64.	Paris Saint-Germain FC	-	Camp des loges	- 28.900 m²	-	(	1978	)


----------



## JimB

Paul Hayward @_PaulHayward Chief Sports Writer at The Daily Telegraph

_Haven't been there yet but am told the jaws of other Premier League clubs dropped when they saw Tottenham's new training ground. Mass envy._


----------



## Matze20111984

Schalke 04 is about to invest 20-25 Mio € to expand their club complex!

















http://www.schalke04.de/aktuell/new...-schulz-entwirft-das-schalke-der-zukunft.html


----------



## GEwinnen

Existing buildings/facilities: red
new: blue

:banana::banana:


----------



## KOSTYK

Gheorghe Hagi Football Academy in Constanta 69.100 square meters.
http://www.academiahagi.ro/en/articles/facilities
http://www.academiahagi.ro/en/articles/football-fields
 terenuri by KOSTYK2012, on Flickr


----------



## jackass94

One of the best grounds in Russia, FC Krasnodar's one. The main building is 12000 sq.m. I Don't know the size of whole complex


----------



## jackass94

Kratovo ground, Moscow region, Russia. It was the property of Saturn football club but it doesn't exist anymore so Anzhi uses this ground.
115000 sq m


----------



## Prasumsky

Training camp ZAGREBello

http://nkzagreb.hr/main.asp?dir=oklubu&vijestid=16

http://www.zagrebancija.com/foto.php?id=37&rbr=19219&idrf=827440

NK Zagreb's Training camp ZAGREBello is the most up-to-date sports centre in Croatia. It is situated in Veslacka Street, Zagreb, on the banks of the river Sava. Its surface is 55.000 square meters, and it contains:

Exterior:
- 4 football fields (2 natural grass, 2 artificial turf fields)
- training polygons
- sitting places for about 1.000 spectators
- parking space in front of the object

Interior:
- multifunctional sport hall
- fitness facility with over 60 devices
- fully equipped sports ambulance
- conference hall
- coaches' offices
- 8 locker rooms


----------



## dududuarte

And about training grounds with beautiful landscapes?

SC Internacional training ground in Porto Alegre (Brazil) is still under construction, but the professional players are already training there. It's not completely structured, but has the basic and an beautiful view of Guaíba Lake. It's located on the riverside of Guaíba Lake, beside Beira-Rio stadium (it means "riverside") and just 4km far from downtown.

Some pictures:





































more pics (academy, restaurant, medical department, etc):
http://www.internacional.com.br/pagina.php?modulo=4&setor=208

For the basic categories, Inter has another ground in Porto Alegre's suburbia:


----------



## Xtremizta

jackass94 said:


> Kratovo ground, Moscow region, Russia. It was the property of Saturn football club but it doesn't exist anymore so Anzhi uses this ground.
> 115000 sq m


beautiful!


----------



## In The End

New Grêmio Trainning Centre: (Professional)


AcesHigh said:


> Main building with 15 meters wide by 200 meters long, totaling 3,000 square meters, the structure behaves Administration Training Center, with an architectural concept known as tape, which protect the fields from external view
> 
> MAIN BUILDING
> - Press Room
> - Conference room
> - Administration and management
> - Dressing of support for visiting teams
> - Department of fitness:
> * Weight room
> * Room Kinesiotherapy
> * Pool
> * Tank contrast
> * Physiology
> * Isokinetic
> * Masseurs
> * Nutritionists
> * Rest and cryotherapy
> 
> - Medical Department:
> * Room Physical Therapy
> * Medical Coordinator
> * Pharmacy
> * Room procedures
> - Dressing of players
> - Sauna
> - Dressing of the technical committee
> - Dressing coach
> - Linen locker rooms complete with integrated
> - Video Room / CCD
> - Living rooms of the players composed of three environments
> - Full Canteen
> - Rooms convivial staff
> - Server and Control Room
> 
> OUTDOOR AREA
> - Parking of players, coaching staff and board
> - Public parking
> - Bleachers for public and press
> - 02 Fields with FIFA standard bunker
> - 02 Tactical Training camps
> - Sandbox
> - Synthetic grass field covered
> - Jogging
> 
> ANNEX
> - Maintenance Janitorial
> 
> DIFFERENTIAL
> - Use of solar energy for water heating
> - Collection of rainwater for irrigation
> - Fiber Optic Network
> - Works in all optimized system prefabricated without waste
> - Control automated irrigation system
> - Substation and Generator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.piniweb.com.br/construca...o-centro-de-treinamento-em-porto-271959-1.asp
> 
> 
> IMAGENS MAIS ANTIGAS












FINISHING IN MARCH!


----------



## In The End

Trainning Centre of Juniors!


punkk said:


>


----------



## Bulgarian89

Here and something from Bulgaria

Chernomorets Burgas 








Sports training base“Nest of sharks” 32 000 square meters is located near Sarafovo Airport in the moment it contains

4 football fields(3 are 105/68 and 1 is small)

Administrative building with 5000 square meters floor area 
Newfangled medical center
Physiotherapy
Fitness and wellness centers
Facilities for theoretical training
The administration offices
Restaurant
Library
Video hall and boarding place.
Made in 2011

In the future will be biuld 3 new football fields 105/68 and one of them will have sitting places for 1.500/2000 spectators


----------



## Bulgarian89

Ludogorets Ragrad









Sport Complex Ludogorets(Eagles Nest is the second name) on 40 468 square meters is located in Razgrad city with population 33 000 citizens it contains

4(+2) football fields( 2 are 105/68 and 2 small-size pitchs,which can be covered and heated in winter)
They includes terrain with natural cover and track-and-field athletics running track
Artificial terrain
Fan shop
Fitness
Spa centre
Conference hall
All terrain covers are 'latest generation', designed with the aim to preserving the health of the sportsmen.
Made in 2012

Sport Complex Ludogorets will keep growing with 34 222 square meters and in the end will be 74690 square meters in the moment they make 2 new football fields 105/68 but they mantioned that want to do 5 more with hotel


----------



## Bulgarian89

*Botev Plovdiv *








Botev Plovdiv Academy(Cannaries Nest) 66 034 square meters is in process of build in Komatevo in the moment and will we ready around September this year

















6 football fields (5 are 105/68 and one smaller)
Hotel
Track
Fitness
2000 seats stand
Sandstone
Multifunctional sports playground
sports restorative center
more information and pictures for this base here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1527081


----------



## Yousifovic

Basra Sports City, Basra, Iraq
- Training fields (x4)
each field has 500 seats stands


----------



## www.sercan.de

1.	England (football)	-	St. George's Park	- 1.335.463 m²	-	(	2012	)
2.	Real Madrid CF	-	Ciudad Real Madrid	- 1.200.000 m²	-	(	2005	)
3.	Sunderland AFC	-	Academy of Light	- 890.000 m²	-	(	2003	)
4.	MKE Ankaragücü SK	-	Saray Spor Tesisleri	- 650.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
5.	Middlesbrough FC	-	Rockliffe Park	- 647.498 m²	-	(	1998	)
6.	Chelsea FC	-	Cobham Training Centre	- 615.122 m²	-	(	2007	)
7.	Arsenal FC	-	Shenley Training Centre	- 578.700 m²	-	(	1999	)
8.	France (football)	-	Centre nat.Fernand Sastre	- 560.000 m²	-	(	1988	)
9.	Manchester United FC	-	Trafford Training Centre	- 437.062 m²	-	(	2000	)
10.	LOSC Lille	-	Domaine de Luchin	- 430.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
11.	FC Shakhtar Donetsk	-	Kirsha Training Centre	- 430.000 m²	-	(	1999	)
12.	France (rugby)	-	Centre tech. Nat. de Marcoussis	- 420.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
13.	SS Lazio	-	Centro sportivo di Formello	- 400.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
14.	Totteham Hotspur FC	-	Training Centre	- 311.608 m²	-	(	2012	)
15.	PAE Panathinaikos AO	-	Paiania	- 283.280 m²	-	(	1981	)
16.	Clube Atlético Mineiro	-	Cidade do Galo	- 250.000 m²	-	(	1980	)
17.	Sporting CP	-	Academia Sporting	- 250.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
18.	Turkey (football)	-	Hasan Doğan Milli Takım Tesisleri	- 235.000 m²	-	(	2014	)
19.	Kasımpaşa SK	-	Kemerburgaz Tesisleri	- 232.000 m²	-	(	2013	)
20.	Liverpool FC	-	The Academy	- 226.625 m²	-	(	1998	)
21.	Everton FC	-	Finch Farm	- 220.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
22.	Hibernian FC	-	Hibernian Training Centre	- 202.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
23.	RC Lens	-	La gaillette	- 200.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
24.	Celtic FC	-	Lennoxtown training centre	- 190.000 m²	-	(	2007	)
25.	Richmond Kickers	-	Ukrop Park	- 184.131 m²	-	(	2009	)
26.	Valencia CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Paterna	- 180.000 m²	-	(	1992	)
27.	Barnet FC	-	The Hive	- 178.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
28.	AC Milan	-	Milanello	- 160.000 m²	-	(	1963	)
29.	Rangers FC	-	Murray Park	- 153.780 m²	-	(	2001	)
30.	Real Zaragoza	-	Ciudad del Real Zaragoza	- 150.000 m²	-	(	1974	)
31.	SL Benfica	-	Caixa Futebol Campus	- 150.000 m²	-	(	2006	)
32.	Brazil (football)	-	CT Granja Comary	- 150.000 m²	-	(	1951	)
33.	Beşiktaş JK	-	Nevzat Demir Tesisleri	- 145.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
34.	Juventus FC	-	Juventus Center	- 140.000 m²	-	(	2006	)
35.	FC Nantes	-	La Jonelière	- 140.000 m²	-	(	1978	)
36.	FC Barcelona	-	Ciutat Esportiva Joan Gamper	- 136.839 m²	-	(	2006	)
37.	Athletic Club	-	Instalaciones de Lezama	- 130.000 m²	-	(	1971	)
38.	AS Saint-Étienne	-	Centre de l'Étrat	- 130.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
39.	Leeds United AFC	-	Thorp Arch	- 121.000 m²	-	(	1994	)
40.	Serbia (football)	-	Stara Pazova	- 120.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
41.	Parma FC	-	Centro Sportivo di Collecchio	- 114.000 m²	-	(	1996	)
42.	Real Sporting de Gijón	-	Escuela de fútbol de Mareo	- 111.700 m²	-	(	1978	)
43.	Galatasaray SK	-	Florya Metin Oktay tesisleri	- 110.224 m²	-	(	1981	)
44.	FC Girondins de Bordeaux	-	Chateau du Haillan	- 110.000 m²	-	(	1992	)
45.	FC Sochaux	-	Seloncours	- 110.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
46.	Stade Rennes FC	-	Centre de la piverdière	- 100.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
47.	FK Partizan	-	SC Teleoptik	- 100.000 m²	-	(	1998	)
48.	SC Corinthians Paulista	-	CT Joaquim Grava	- 98.000 m²	-	(	2010	)
49.	FC Seoul	-	GS Champions Park	- 96.091 m²	-	(	1983	)
50.	Olympique de Marseille	-	La Commanderie	- 95.000 m²	-	(	1991	)
51.	RC Deportivo de La Coruña	-	Ciudad Deportiva de Abegondo	- 90.000 m²	-	(	2003	)
52.	FK Vojvodina	-	FC Vujadin Boškov	- 85.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
53.	Cruzeiro EC	-	Toca da Raposa II	- 81.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
54.	Fenerbahçe SK	-	Can Bartu Tesisleri	- 80.000 m²	-	(	2000	)
55.	Valenciennes FC	-	Le mont Huy	- 80.000 m²	-	(	2008	)
56.	Vitória SC	-	Com. Desp. Dr. A.P. Machado	- 75.000 m²	-	(	1997	)
57.	AFC Ajax	-	De Toekomst	- 75.000 m²	-	(	1996	)
58.	Villarreal CF	-	Ciudad Deportiva del VCF	- 70.000 m²	-	(	2002	)
59.	PFC Botеv Plovdiv	-	Cannaries Nest	- 66.034 m²	-	(	2013	)
60.	Cruzeiro EC	-	Toca da Raposa I	- 63.000 m²	-	(	1973	)
61.	Hungary	-	Telki	- 61.000 m²	-	(	2009	)
62.	Wydad Casablanca	-	Complexe Benjelloun	- 50.000 m²	-	(	1981	)
63.	Grasshopper-Club Zürich	-	GC/Campus	- 55.000 m²	-	(	2005	)
64.	Yokohama F. Marinos	-	Marinos Town	- 45.600 m²	-	(	2007	)
65.	PFC Ludogorets Razgrad	-	Eagles Nest	- 40.468 m²	-	(	2012	)
66.	PSFC Chernomorets Burgas	-	Sharks Nest	- 32.000 m²	-	(	2011	)
67.	Paris Saint-Germain FC	-	Camp des loges	- 28.900 m²	-	(	1978	)


----------



## plasticterminator

Sercan the list is missing Sheriff Tiraspol of Moldova.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Very impressive from such a small club like Ludogorets.


----------



## RMB2007

Brighton's new one. Purchase of the site (35 acres) was completed last month, whilst Brighton are hopeful that the new training ground will be fully functional for the start of pre-season in 2014.



> The Championship Club's new training ground, to be built at New Monks Farm near Shoreham, will provide eleven outdoor pitches including a '3G' synthetic pitch, and an artificial indoor pitch. It will be home to the Seagull's First Team squad and it's Youth Development Academy


----------



## westsidebomber

Sporting Kansas City
Swope Park Training Center/Swope Park Soccer Village
Completed in 2007/Expanded 2013
http://www.sportingkc.com/swope-park-training-center

Home to Sporting Club and Sporting Kansas City. Has over 7,800 square feet of facility space and four soccer fields.









http://sgfsoccer.com/2012/11/15/swope-park-upgrade-targeted/

The Swope Park Training Center is beginning a massive expansion. $13.4 million is being poured into the facility and will add as many as 7 new fields and all kinds of new amenities. Should be completed by this fall in time for the Big 12 women's soccer championship. The name will be changes to "Swope Park Soccer Village" when completed. Will undoubtedly be the one of, if not the best practice facility in MLS when it is completed.

http://www.kansascity.com/2013/05/30/4264785/swope-village-soccer-expansion.html









http://www.brooksidesoccer.org/swope-soccer-village-plan-approved-by-city-council-construction-begins-soon/


----------



## RMB2007

*Stoke City F.C.*







































More images can be found in the link below:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/posimage/sets/72157628342950431/with/6480915177/

Stoke will also be extending the existing building and install an indoor training pitch:



> The first phase of the work will be the expansion of the existing building to create changing rooms, offices for coaches, medical, education and sports science staff, a treatment room, classrooms and facilities for parents as well.
> 
> As well as installing an indoor pitch, there will also be synthetic small-sided pitches and additional floodlit training areas.


----------



## brandonscc

AFC Ajax - De toekomst 

Location: Duivendrecht, Amsterdam, The netherlands .
103.750 m2
Year: 1996


----------



## garlin

ScarryTO said:


> *PROJECT OF NEW TRAINING CENTER FOR FIRST TEAM JUVENTUS NEAR THE JUVENTUS STADIUM (2016)*


hello guys. *A pitch indoor for new sports center is important?* Why the new sports center of Juventus does not have it and to me it seems strange.


----------



## RMB2007

> *McLaren beats rivals to £25m QPR training ground
> 
> McLaren Construction is believed to have won the race to build a new £25m training ground for Queens Park Rangers.*
> 
> The Enquirer understands that McLaren was given the good news this week.
> 
> *The club is hoping to start work shortly but is facing a legal challenge from local residents over the plans.*
> 
> The Elite Training Facility and Community Sports Complex will be built on the Warren Farm site in Southall and is due to be ready ahead of the 2015/16 season.
> 
> The training centre will provide: grass pitches for the first team and academy, an indoor 3G pitch, an outdoor 3G artificial pitch, extensive gym, sports science and rehabilitation areas, Academy classrooms, a large number of changing rooms, media, catering and grounds maintenance facilities.
> 
> Populous is architect for the scheme.
> 
> McLaren’s win comes after its successful delivery of Tottenham Hotspur’s new £45m training ground in Enfield.
> 
> The contractor is also working on the first phase of Spurs’ stadium redevelopment plans.
> 
> McLaren declined to comment.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2013/07/17/mclaren-beats-rivals-to-25m-qpr-training-ground/

Also:



> *Two dryliners have been sacked after trying to hide a Portsmouth FC shirt and scarf in the walls of Southampton’s new training ground building.
> 
> Footage appeared on YouTube of a Pompey shirt being placed in a stud wall at the club’s Staplewood ground before a construction worker covers it with insulation.*
> 
> Leadbitter is building a £2m, two-storey club building containing gymnasium, changing rooms and staff offices at the site.
> 
> The two dryliners were working for a subcontractor.
> 
> David Cook, regional director of the Leadbitter Group, told the Southern Daily Echo: “They were not direct employees of Leadbitter. They were employed by our dry-lining subcontractor.
> 
> “We understand they have been disciplined by their employer and basically sacked.
> 
> “It is not something we condone and do not agree with their behaviour at all.
> 
> “The shirt that was put into the partition was immediately removed and the actual YouTube footage was removed within 24 hours.
> 
> “It is a serious matter that has been dealt with.”
> 
> During the 47 second video clip, the Saints are described in derogatory terms.
> 
> The footage of the pranksters has sparked a backlash among Saints fans on football message boards.
> 
> Although one Saints fan quipped: “If I had a Pompey shirt, I’d want to hide it as well!”


http://www.constructionenquirer.com...rt-hidden-in-southampton-training-ground-job/


----------



## RMB2007

Man City's training ground update. First image shows the new 7,000 capacity stadium:










This is the main building:










Aerial image showing the entire site of the new training ground:










http://www.airviews.info/mcfc_academy.html


----------



## goldy21

*Training grounds of Major League Soccer*

*Toronto FC*
http://www.torontofc.ca/trainingground


















*Colorado Rapids*









*New York Red Bulls*
http://www.newyorkredbulls.com/video/2013/06/24/red-bulls-open-doors-new-training-facility

















*Portland Timbers*
http://www.portlandtimbers.com/video/2012/04/18/tour-adidas-timbers-training-center
http://www.portlandtimbers.com/adidas-timbers-training-center


















*Sporting Kansas City (Current and Planned)*
Swope Park:
















New facility in development with the USMNT:









*Seattle Sounders*
Starfire Sports Complex:









*San Jose Earthquakes*

















*Montreal Impact*
Complexe Sportif Claude-Robillard:









Centre Sportif Marie Victorin:









*Houston Dynamo*

Houston Amateur Sports Park:









































*Vancouver Whitecaps*

UBC Training Facility:
http://www.whitecapsfc.com/video/2013/02/26/ubc-training-facility-tour

























*Real Salt Lake*

America First Field:









Spencer Eccles Field for Indoor:









*Philadelphia Union (Current and Planned)*

YSC Sports Complex:

























They are planning a new 20,000 sf facility with 2 fields near PPL Park

*Columbus Crew*

Obetz Park:

















They are also planning a new facility.

*LA Galaxy*

StubHub Center:

















*FC Dallas*

FC Dallas Field Complex

























*Chicago Fire*

Toyota Park Practice Fields

























Ran out of time. Will add the rest in another post.


----------



## Guest

Great work. We have ourselves a good set of training facilities in MLS thats for sure.


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

Hungary - Felcsút village - Puskás Ferenc Football Academy - The Goldenteam stadion(3500) construction update - 







Felcsút village football stadion building site & surroundings!













































































































Sources: http://www.nyugat.hu/ by: Mészáros Zsolt.
http://www.hatharom.com/ by: MTI


----------



## RMB2007

*Seattle Seahawks*

From @antmay:



















https://twitter.com/antmay/media/grid


----------



## goldy21

Well, as long as we're putting American football training facilities on here, we might as well take a look at the University of Oregon's new complex. Yes, these ridiculous facilities are for *college* athletes.

Here's a video tour: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/video/ncaaf-video/20130731/oregon-athletic-facility-football-college.sportsillustrated/

Exterior:

































Lobby:

























25,000 Square Foot Weight Room:


























Dining Area

















Locker Room:

























Barber shop. Yes, it has a barber shop.









The "War Room"









Press Room









Team Auditorium









One of the many positional meeting rooms:









Lounges:
























Head Coach's office:

















One of the assistant coach offices:









Showers









Coaches' Hot Tub









Practice Fields









Indoor Facility (Not new, but still great)


----------



## RMB2007

Brighton's new training ground under construction. From @BHASnappy:



















https://twitter.com/BHASnappy/media/grid


----------



## Lumbergo

goldy21 said:


> Well, as long as we're putting American football training facilities on here, we might as well take a look at the University of Oregon's new complex. Yes, these ridiculous facilities are for *college* athletes.


holy crap! I don't think many (if any) NFL teams have facilities that nice!


----------



## goldy21

Here's an article featuring the top college football weight rooms in the USA. 

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/2013/top-weight-rooms-in-college-football/

A couple examples:

*University of Alabama*

















*University of Florida*


----------



## walthiero

Well, I haven't seen the Velký strahovský stadion. It's a stadium that contains 8 football grounds, it's currently used by sparta Prague as the training centre. The playing ground of the stadium measures 63 500 square meters. it's the sports stadium with the largest capacity in the world (220.000) (if you don't count speedway's and racecourses)



















here are some other pictures of the stadium
http://www.turistika.cz/fotogalerie/4362/praha-strahovsky-stadion


----------



## goldy21

New West Virginia University weight room:


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

Hungary - Felcsút village - Puskás Ferenc Football Academy - The Goldenteam stadion(3500) construction update -
The academy buildings and the Goldenteam stadion from above when it will be finished!

1.- Old chateau now is a renovated dormitory of 50-60 young students of the football academy with a park! 
2.- The new building annex designed by Makovecz Imre architect which is one of a kind style building! Inside is a restaurant,communications department,large meeting room,headquaters of the "FourFourTwo" hungarian football magazine!
3.-The new headquater with the offices of the team Felcsút FC.


----------



## RMB2007

Man City update. From jrb:



jrb said:


> http://www.airviews.info/mcfc_academy.html


----------



## RMB2007

Farleigh House (Bath Rugby):


















































> The house is in the Gothic Revival style which was an architecture that came back into fashion as a reaction to the aesthetics of mass production - something much more picturesque and romantic.
> 
> Farleigh House has a rich and interesting history. The current main house was completed in around 1820 for John Houlton, a wealthy Trowbridge clothier.Over the years the house has served as a place of residence, a school and college and more latterly a place of work.
> Then, finally, on 14th April 2010, a press conference was held announcing Bath Rugby’s intention to create a dedicated training facility here at Farleigh House.
> 
> Since then a lot of work has been done to meet the planning requirements needed to convert a listed building into an elite training headquarters.
> After ‘bedding in’, work has now progressed and we are currently in the process of converting the old Chapel building into a state of the art gym and the outbuildings, although little more than a pile of rubble with a corrugated roof on top, is being converted into the Long Barn which will house changing and showering facilities, a strapping area, medical centre and rehab space.
> 
> Alongside the building works we have continued the restoration of the landscape, and have built a new full size natural pitch and a half size artificial pitch and a second natural pitch is currently being laid. We have also carried out a major programme of improvements and further restoration in the main house.
> 
> The players, coaches, medics and analysts now work alongside the administration staff and our dedicated team of estate workers, gardeners, builders, and stone masons and our excellent chef, kitchen staff and housekeepers in one home. The focus on Farleigh House is one big team working together to achieve excellence and commitment both on and off the pitch.


http://www.bathrugby.com/the-club/farleigh-house


----------



## RMB2007

Building for the first team players at Real Madrid's training ground. From potipoti:



potipoti said:


> más imágenes de la nueva residencia de jugadores de la primera plantilla (que gestionará Meliá)
> 
> http://futbol.as.com/futbol/2013/09/26/album/1380228638_292203.html#1380228638_292203_1380229256


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Brighton's new one. Purchase of the site (35 acres) was completed last month, whilst Brighton are hopeful that the new training ground will be fully functional for the start of pre-season in 2014.


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

*Hungary - Felcsút village - Puskás Ferenc Football Academy - The Goldenteam stadion(3500)*!

New construction update - A video update of Sport1tv.hu!

The video is in hungarian and sorry but there is no english or other language subtitles. 
In brief the reporter showing the main locations of the stadion including(no particular order): stadion area(including the prime minister's own house next to the stadion),main vip enterance and hall, the copper domes, dressing rooms, spa,offices (with windows to the arena!!),news/press conference room, the pitch area, the vip area,stand/grandstand(home&visitors) and even the roof!
Enjoy! 






Source: Sport1tv.hu / http://www.sport1tv.hu/


----------



## RMB2007

lorevi said:


> Some training ground in France
> 
> "Centre technique national de Marcoussis" Rugby national team
> Open in 2002 - 420000m2
> 
> 
> 
> All the picture from Google EARTH


----------



## RFSK

Have Psg found a location for their new training facility yet?


----------



## RMB2007

New building (mostly changing rooms) at Bolton's youth academy was recently granted planning permission. At the moment they use a series of temporary buildings:


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

*Hungary - Felcsút village - Puskás Ferenc Football Academy - The Pancho arena(3500)!*

The stadion is almost ready for the U-19 European championship tournaments! 

News: The name was changed to 'Pancho' arena as this was Puskás Ferenc nickname in Spain when he played in Real Madrid! This is a true tribute!



















Source: pfla.hu


----------



## RMB2007

QPR



RMB2007 said:


>


*Update*

:banana:



> *English Championship club Queens Park Rangers have been granted permission to build their multi-million pound training ground and academy HQ.
> 
> The venture on Warren Farm sports ground was approved after an application for a judicial review was rejected by a High Court judge. *
> 
> Judge Justice Lewis rejected all claims made by Hanwell Community Forum who opposed QPR's development, which covers over 61 acres of London's Green Belt, for being 'unlawful on several grounds'.
> 
> Lewis also confirmed that the council acted appropriately in granting the club planning permission to redevelop the site and awarded QPR's costs of £5,000 against Hanwell Community Forum, who now have a week in which to seek an oral hearing to ask that the judge's decision is reconsidered.
> 
> Councillor Julian Bell, leader of the council, said: "We are pleased with the High Court's decision to reject the application for a judicial review and, with QPR set to invest millions of pounds into the community sports facilities, I'm confident we've secured the best deal for local people.
> 
> "Once the site is up-and-running, QPR will implement a significant community sports development programme focuses on encouraging local people, particularly young women, older people and people with disabilities, to get involved in sport. The club will also be responsible for on-going maintenance of the new facilities, with no cost to taxpayers or the council."
> 
> Under the plans, QPR will build a new multi-million pound community sports complex alongside its elite training facility, which will provide a base for the club's training academy as well as give local people access to high-quality community and sports facilities.
> 
> QPR's chief operating officer, Mark Donnelly, added: "We are pleased with the outcome from the High Court and welcome the news that the application for a judicial review has been rejected," Donnelly said.
> 
> "We look forward to continue working closely with Ealing Council on this project."


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...0YD4AQ&usg=AFQjCNEzkxoDu0_X-cxfnW9R8poTpOSbeg


----------



## RMB2007

*Charlton Athletic*

Charlton Athletic are seeking planning permission to build the following at their training ground:


----------



## Dobrudzhanec

Four football grounds will be renovated near old Chernoimoretz Burgas stadium.This is different place from Sharks Nest.>

Afer this the team will have 7 football training grounds.(3 in Sharks Nest and 4 here)


----------



## RMB2007

*Southampton*

The new wooden clad building is currently under construction and should be completed soon:




























Taken last month:










What it replaces:


----------



## RMB2007

The old indoor training pitch has been demolished:



















They were granted permission last year to add more pitches to the fields next to the training ground. It will also include a new indoor training pitch, too. Very impressive training ground they will have once it's all completed:


----------



## RMB2007

*Brighton & Hove Albion FC *

Main building, which will be finished in a white render:










Indoor pitch:










Aerial view showing the scale of the development:










https://twitter.com/OfficialBHAFC


----------



## In The End

*The house of brazillian team!*


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> More info (pdf file):
> 
> http://www.trusteverton.com/images/Everton_Training_Complex_Finch_Farm.pdf





> Manager keen to build accommodation at Finch Farm
> 
> Roberto Martínez's grand designs for Everton include spending a £20m-plus transfer kitty this summer and a revamp of the club's training complex. The Everton manager wants to increase the number of hours players spend in training by building overnight accommodation at Finch Farm.
> 
> It is plans for the Finch Farm training ground that illustrate the manager's meticulous attention to detail and influence throughout the club. Everton moved into the impressive Liverpool City council-owned complex only in 2007 but Martínez believes player-development will improve significantly with new facilities.
> 
> "We've got money to spend this summer," the Everton manager said. "Remember we sold £40m worth of players and we only spent £13m [initially]. That money is there to be spent. The new TV money won't make a massive difference on the playing side because we've got a lot of things we want to do on the training ground. *We want to build accommodation here, have bedrooms on site, put a new pitch in and give the training ground a big lift. I'm going to use the money for that."*
> 
> Spending on infrastructure is exempt from Uefa's financial fair play calculations but Martínez insists Finch Farm, with 10 full-size grass pitches, one full-size synthetic pitch, an indoor pitch and three smaller pitches, does not meet his requirements for the club. "Every year you need to improve," he added.
> 
> "We need bedrooms for the first team and the option to get digs for the young players to stay on site as well. We are two pitches short and we need to have a full-size indoor facility for all the age groups. The facilities here are terrific but the demands every season change and you need to be up to date.
> 
> "We have different projects and the cost depends on how much we are going to go into it. *They are different projects – one is the bedrooms, one is the new pitches, one is for the youth to have digs. There are different projects that we can do over the next 24 months."*


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...pYHABA&usg=AFQjCNFYoQnEkYdcuPIF_yNuDqkmupm5PQ


----------



## Dobrudzhanec

This is new national football training center of Bulgaria & F.C. Slavia Sofia 61 000 m2








and




































This training center is sponsored from UEFA with 7 5 000 00 evro

IFS will biuld new stadium 50 million evro planned for nationall football team and Slavia Sofia for 30 000-33 000 people.The place will be on old Slavia stadium.


----------



## Bobby3

Southampton's is sharp.


----------



## merseyside

*Göztepe İzmir - New Urla Training Ground*


----------



## RMB2007

England national rugby union team:






























> The RFU’s proposed centre for athletic development is a new indoor training facility for the England Elite Rugby Team, and is being built at Pennyhill Park Hotel, a 5* hotel set in mature woodland with landscaped gardens, full size rugby pitch and 9 hole golf course.
> 
> The new 2,700sqm facility will include a large 40m x 40m artificial indoor pitch area and state of the art gymnasium suitable for international standard training, together with ancillary changing rooms, physiotherapy and sports equipment storage.


http://www.kssgroup.com/projects/pennyhill-park.php


----------



## DimitriB

Royal Antwerp FC (Football)
- At the Bosuilstadium








- At Peerdsbos









KFCO Wilrijk-Beerschot (Football)
- Wilrijkse Pleinen









Port of Antwerp Giants (Basketball)
- Arena Hal









Brabo (Swimming Team) - KAZSc Waterpolo
- Wezenberg Zwembad


----------



## Dobrudzhanec

Botev Plovdiv training center from very hight point


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

*Hungary - Felcsút village - Puskás Ferenc Football Academy - The Pancho arena(3500)!*

The stadion is almost ready for the U-19 European championship tournaments! 

New Aerial photos!



















And a close up! 











Source: http://444.hu/2014/04/14/csodalatos-kepek-a-csodalatos-felcsuti-csodastadionrol/
Photos by: Lajos


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

*Hungary - Felcsút village - Puskás Ferenc Football Academy - The Pancho arena(3500)!*


----------



## Dobrudzhanec

Sisimoto the HUN do you know who is the investitor for Puskás Academy ?And how much does it cost to build it?This is really something huge.
I see that in Hungary they are biulding two beautiful stadiums too for Debreceni and Gyori ETO.


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

^^

You right those stadions are beautiful!
But you wrong as Győr - ETO Park all ready was renovated back in 2008!
You meant Budapest - Ferencváros New 'Albert Flórián' Stadion! 

Pancho arena cost 12 million euros and it is owned by the : 'Felcsúti Utánpótlás Neveléséért Alapítvány' means - Felcsút foundation of youth education. 
The stadion was completely built from fundings of a Hungarian corporate tax refunds(TAO) available since 2011!
UEFA rank - Cat. 2.

New pictures!

Enterance:










VIP enterance:










Service enterance:



















VIP seats:



















Players enterance:










Photos by: Hajdú D. András - Origo.hu


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

^^
*Hungary - Felcsút village - Puskás Ferenc Football Academy - The Pancho arena(3500)!*



















Yes,this is copper plating on the domes! 



















VIP area:



















Puskás's shirt from the Real Madrid and other great Hungarian footballers statues!










Meeting room:










Dressing room of the Felcsút FC players with their pictures on(in the style of Real Madrid)










Main court and VIP enterance:










Photos by: Hajdú D. András - Origo.hu


----------



## RMB2007

*Wigan Athletic* 







































> CHAMPIONSHIP football club Wigan Athletic have held a public exhibition of its multi-million pound plans to develop a new training complex in Chorley.
> 
> The club bought Charnock Richard Golf Club last summer with the intention of turning it into the new facility for its first team and academy.
> 
> It is preparing a planning application for Chorley Council.
> 
> If it gets the go ahead, the complex is expected to be operational by August 2016.


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...42O8aSRIf_b-_H3pa4v_pQcg&ust=1398502163660338


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *London Irish Rugby Football Club*
> 
> Video of the new development can been seen in the link below:
> 
> http://www.london-irish.com/flvpopu...video/LondonIrish-B_1.mp4&summary=Fly-Through


Update:




























Better renders:


----------



## RMB2007

*Wolverhampton Wanderers Academy*

Main building includes changing rooms, offices and classrooms.

Outdoor 3G football pitch.

Indoor football centre.

From Moosejuice in the UK section of the forum:



Moosejuice said:


> I was driving through Compton today so I thought I'd take a detour to see for myself how the academy is coming along. Half of the steelwork for the indoor football pitch is now in place. Apologies for the quality of the photographs as I only had my phone camera with me.


Renders:


----------



## RobH

Hotspur Way is now on Google Maps
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...2!3m1!1s0x48761f630b1ca07b:0xa7a97d411d47ff95


----------



## rantanamo

First Rendering of New Dallas Cowboys training facility


----------



## goldy21

New University of Colorado training center will break ground on May 12. Features include:

--Construction of a 120,000-square-foot indoor multipurpose practice facility on top of Franklin Field, to include a 100-yard artificial turf football field and six-lane 300-meter track;
--Refurbishment of the Dal Ward Athletics Center, completed in 1991, to include an Olympic sports strength training room in the sub-basement level and new locker rooms and equipment room on the field level;
--Redesigning of Dal Ward's first floor for the expansion of Olympic sports/sports medicine, a leadership development center and an end zone club with club seating and loge boxes;
--Transforming the second floor of Dal Ward to triple the athletic department's academic support system from its current 5,000 square feet to 15,000 square feet;
--Building additional restrooms and concession areas on the east side of Folsom Field; and
--Adding a 21,900-square foot high-performance sports center on the northeast corner of the stadium, as well as a rooftop terrace on the northeast corner, converting the south offices at Folsom Field to retail space. The rooftop terrace will generate revenue by being available for rent for non-game-day events. The high-performance sports center will host collaborative research conducted by CU-Boulder Integrative Physiology faculty and researchers at the CU Anschutz Medical Campus.

Preliminary fly-through video:
http://www.cubuffs.com/mediaPortal/player.dbml?id=3249644

Current Folsom Field setup:


















Post-Construction:


----------



## WesTexas

rantanamo said:


> First Rendering of New Dallas Cowboys training facility


Aww. you beat me to it. 

Whats cool is Frisco ISD will get to use this stadium for high school football games.


----------



## goldy21

New Denver Broncos Indoor Practice Facility:


----------



## goldy21

WesTexas said:


> Aww. you beat me to it.
> 
> Whats cool is Frisco ISD will get to use this stadium for high school football games.


Not to mention this: http://video.dallasnews.com/?ndn.trackingGroup=90850&ndn.siteSection=dallasfree&ndn.videoId=25768774&freewheel=90850&sitesection=dallasfree&vid=25768774


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Charlton Athletic*
> 
> Charlton Athletic are seeking planning permission to build the following at their training ground:


----------



## RMB2007

*Brighton & Hove Albion*

From Stevegull and Bozza on North Stand Chat:














































More images in the link below:

http://www.northstandchat.com/showthread.php?301754-Training-Ground


----------



## Matthew Le God

Southampton's upgrade of Staplewood is nearly finished... 

From @jordansibley:





































http://t.co/sztP5mdpAR


----------



## DimitriB

New aquatic training pool in Antwerp (Belgium)

It will be build next to the Wezenberg-zwembad and will (normally) be ready in september/october 2015.
Wezenberg Swimming Pool :
















Place where the training pool will be build :









It will be used by the Belgium Swimming Federation and Brabo Swimming Team.
It will have 6 lanes - the latest equipment and technology for training-analyses - a removable wall in the middle for small pool training (25m)

Trainingpool :


----------



## JimB

I just came across this video about Tottenham Hotspur's new training ground again. It's from two years ago but I'm not sure that it was ever posted here. There's a time lapse at the beginning, followed by an in depth look at the completed project, with some good shots of the various facilities. So for those who haven't yet seen it:


----------



## RMB2007

*Cardiff City*

Still at the planning phase, but here's Cardiff's plans for their future training ground:


----------



## RMB2007

*Southend United*



> *Southend United chairman Ron Martin splashes out £2 million to buy London Soccerdome for the Shrimpers*
> 
> SOUTHEND United is to invest more than £2million in indoor training pitches to help the club push up the leagues.
> 
> Ron Martin has spent £500,000 on the former London Soccerdome to allow academy players and footballers from other local clubs and schools to train in Southend in any weather conditions, the Echo can reveal.
> 
> The Blues chairman claims to have identified a site for the structure, formerly in Greenwich, London, which can cover two full-size pitches.
> 
> Martin, who insisted plans for a new 22,000-seater stadium at Fossetts Farm, Southend, will still go ahead, said the dome would cost about £2million to erect.
> 
> *Martin refused to be drawn on the exact location of the new facility, but the Echo understands it will be on Blues’ Boots & Laces training ground.*


www.echo-news.co.uk/sport/11647171....n_to_buy_London_Soccerdome_for_the_Shrimpers/


----------



## RMB2007

*Man City*

Old aerial image:























































http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ad-Campus-finest-training-facility-world.html

More images in the link below:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/manchester-city-open-200m-training-4767164


----------



## RMB2007

> City’s new youth development and first team training centre – the City Football Academy (CFA) – was today opened by former manager and captain, Tony Book.


www.mcfc.co.uk/News/Club-news/2014/December/City-Football-Academy-opens-announcement

Images:

http://www.mcfc.co.uk/News/Club-news/2014/December/City-Football-Academy-gallery

Video:

http://www.mcfc.co.uk/citytv/Features/2014/December/City-Football-Academy-launch-video?play=1


----------



## RMB2007

Taken before the training ground complex was completed:




























https://www.facebook.com/mcfcofficial/photos_stream?tab=photos_stream


----------



## Dobrudzhanec

Interesting project was introduced in Razlog municipality





































-1 football stadium 6000 seats
-4 football pitchs 105/68
-4 tennis playgrounds 18 x 36 meters
-2 basketball playgrounds 16,50 x 30 meters
-2 voleyball playgrounds 13 x 24 meters 
-1 Hall with swimming pool with 1000 seats
-1 Sports hall with 4000 seats for volleyball (Razlog have good voleyball team)


----------



## Laurence2011

Few questions, why is one of the pitches at city's new training ground blue? And will foreign sides be allowed to use any of the facilities before champions league games? Noticed bayern used the athletics stadium next to the etihad..


----------



## RMB2007

The blue pitch is the community one, hence the reason it stands out from the other pitches.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Taken before the training ground complex was completed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/mcfcofficial/photos_stream?tab=photos_stream


Such a difference. How the site was a few years ago:


----------



## In The End

New S.C. Internacional trainning centre...


eduardo sauner said:


> Inter lays the cornerstone of "CT Celeiro de Ases" to be built in Guaiba. See pictures of the project and real photos taken by Coloradone of group "Gigante para Sempre" yesterday during the launch event. This is one of the most important investments the club of people adds to the already consolidated "Gigante da Beira-Rio". The site will have 45 hectares of floor area, with 10 official camps and all the infrastructure for our base remain the largest trainer of stars of Brazil.
> 
> Credits: Grupo Gigante Para Sempre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Créditos: Cristhian Vargas:


----------



## stefeni-ts

*Portsmouth FC*

The New ROKO Training ground is now open the 2 1/2 First team pitches and modest buildings are in use, not sure on the two Academy pitches.

http://www.portsmouth.co.uk/sport/pompey/diy-pompey-declare-training-home-open-1-6482098

The Fratton faithful turned to a spot of DIY to finally present Pompey with the training ground a procession of owners had failed to complete.


Now Andy Awford and his staff have picked up the tools and donned their overalls to get in on the act.

And together Pompey have been able to deliver a grand opening for its Copnor Road training base.

The club yesterday officially moved into its new Hilsea home, the £1.1m project driven by fan and club president Ian Silvester, the Pompey Supporters’ Trust and the Tifosy scheme.

Since leaving the Wellington Sports Ground in January 2013, the Blues have taken residence at Eastney Barracks and the University of Portsmouth.

But now they have a place they can call their own.

Although it took finishing touches to be applied by the most unlikely of volunteers to ensure its unveiling.

Awford said: ‘Wednesday was a day off for everybody so we took that opportunity to get the staff in, load the cars up and there was also a removal van.

‘It was brilliant, at one point you had Paul Hardyman with a pencil behind his ear and an electric drill in his hand doing the floor. Seriously!

‘The physios were laying the rubber matting in the gymnasium, while you had Scott Bevan (goalkeeping coach) and one of the other physios up on this platform fixing these weights up.

‘If you didn’t know who they were you would have thought they had been hired as a DIY team off Anneka Rice’s programme to build something in a day.

‘I ordered pizza from the pizza house, we had 10 of them delivered here for lunch.

‘Everyone got here at 8am, nobody went home until 6pm.

‘We just cracked on and sorted as much as we could to make sure when the players turned up yesterday morning it was usable.

‘It’s still not finished, which is why we haven’t let the press in yet. 

‘We will have an open day when everything is ready and show it off properly.

‘At the moment there are still cardboard boxes in rooms, the IT needs sorting out and that sort of stuff.

‘But it is momentous for the football club. For me this will be here forever and obviously we won’t, the players won’t, although the fans will be. This is it now, this is your training ground.

‘It’s not Manchester United, as you can see. We are sat in a cafeteria and the press officer is cleaning the tables but it is ours and this is a start.

‘We have got to look after it and respect it – and we will.’

The Academy have been trialling the training facilities since October 16 ahead of the anticipated arrival of the seniors.

Now all Pompey’s teams are located at the same venue.

Awford added: ‘It’s a great working environment for us, it really is, rather than being up and around and not quite sure when we can train.

‘We trained here last week, using the groundsman’s entrance.

‘But we hadn’t been in the buildings and hadn’t been in the changing rooms, so yesterday was the first permanent day we had here and from that point of view it has given everybody a lift.’


This picture shows the area of the ROKO Site the club have taken a 30 year lease on taken before the work was undertaken to convert it to the training ground

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.8257285,-1.0627506,181m/data=!3m1!1e3

The 2 1//2 Senior pitches are where the Cricket oval is and the 2 Academy pitches are where the two worn out pitches are on the right. All pitches have been rebuilt and re-laid to the same dimensions and quality as the pitch at Fratton Park, which was re-laid and flattened at the same time (it used to camber down each side from the goals.

Here is a 2012 google street view looking across the area now in use as the Training ground taken from the car park

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.8...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s90hKFYw4FA23cn_G8qabjw!2e0


----------



## RFSK

Who owns Portsmouth FC now


----------



## stefeni-ts

RFSK said:


> Who owns Portsmouth FC now


 The Fans via the Portsmouth Supporters Trust (who include 16 HNW Presidents). they have done more in the last 18month then had been accomplished in the previous 60 years in securing a proper future for the club. they have

Bought the Club
Secured the ownership of Fratton Park
Made the club debt free
Done the H&S work at the ground that previous owners had avoided
Secured a 30 year lease and built a new Training Ground within the City (First time in 18 years)
Secured 7 figure funding from the building of a Supermarket on the existing Car park (This money is ring fenced to go towards further redevelopment of Fratton Park
Currently a new car park is being constructed behind the North Stand effectively protecting this land for a future new stand and main office area for the club.

All in all not bad for the UK's biggest Community Club. Under it's article all profit is to be ploughed back into the team stadium and facilities . There is no dividend payable


----------



## RMB2007

It appears Burnley are being smart and using the Premier League money to improve their training facilities:





















> Burnley Football Club has submitted a detailed application to Burnley Borough Council to transform the club’s Gawthorpe Training facility.
> 
> • Various sizes of external football pitches to offer rotational training
> • One indoor 60m x 40m football pitch
> • Changing facilities for the first and youth teams (eight in total)
> • Team meeting room
> • Guest lounge for parents
> • Match analysis suite
> • Medical and sports science facilities
> • Administration facilities for support staff
> • Players’ Lounge
> • Catering Facilities
> • Drugs testing suite
> • Gymnasium
> • Hydro pool
> • Car parking


http://www.burnleyfootballclub.com/...unveil-training-ground-blueprint-2159242.aspx


----------



## RMB2007

^^ More info and plans:

*Ground Level*










*First Floor*










Exterior materials would feature natural stone, timber cladding, glulam columns, glass and a sedum roof on the main building:


----------



## RFSK

stefeni-ts said:


> The Fans via the Portsmouth Supporters Trust (who include 16 HNW Presidents). they have done more in the last 18month then had been accomplished in the previous 60 years in securing a proper future for the club. they have
> 
> Bought the Club
> Secured the ownership of Fratton Park
> Made the club debt free
> Done the H&S work at the ground that previous owners had avoided
> Secured a 30 year lease and built a new Training Ground within the City (First time in 18 years)
> Secured 7 figure funding from the building of a Supermarket on the existing Car park (This money is ring fenced to go towards further redevelopment of Fratton Park
> Currently a new car park is being constructed behind the North Stand effectively protecting this land for a future new stand and main office area for the club.
> 
> All in all not bad for the UK's biggest Community Club. Under it's article all profit is to be ploughed back into the team stadium and facilities . There is no dividend payable


Thanks for the elaborate post buddy kay:


----------



## poguemahone

Valentine Sports Park in Sydney, Australia
Home of Football New South Wales, $22M upgrade just about complete.







































> The redeveloped facility now boasts five new fields, two of them synthetic, a full-size futsal court, six new professional change rooms, medical rooms, referee rooms, spectator facilities, accommodation, meal rooms, offices and coach education facilities attached to a new office administration building.


http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...190970483?nk=eec966f9d148b684d3f09f031d6c3d2a


----------



## The Real Gazmon

I go past the Football NSW venue everyday... still not sure why only one row of seats is in yet? I know it's not finished, but I assume it's for a test?

Only 1 pitch done, the artificial that is perpendicular to the main 2 (either side of the main building, the other 2 are behind the lake off to one side). They're almost ready to being laying the main turf pitch and the other artificial one. I assume fields 4 and 5 will remain as is.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> QPR





> *QPR to submit revised plans for training ground*
> 
> Tony Fernandes hoping to be finished at Warren Farm within two years
> 
> QPR chairman Tony Fernandes hopes the new training ground at Warren Farm will be ready within the next two years.
> 
> The Hoops are poised to submit revised plans to Ealing Council for the complex, which will provide a facility for the first team and academy, as well as the local community.
> 
> Fernandes told the club's website: “What’s happened with the training ground isn’t too dissimilar to the situation with the first-team where we brought a lot of players in and it didn’t work – we got relegated.
> 
> “We initially had big plans for a state-of-the-art training ground, but we as shareholders then thought, ‘Is this really what is needed?’
> 
> “We have looked at a number of other clubs’ facilities and seen what works well, and the end result was we scaled back on it – apart from the pitches, we want to have great pitches.
> 
> “I have met with Julian Bell, the Ealing Council leader, and we will be submitting amended plans to Ealing Council shortly. They have been very supportive.
> 
> *“We have got our budgets in place, and work should start on the site this year with a timescale for the project of two years.*
> 
> “It will please me greatly when I see it. So much work has been done already but let’s remember, this is just a facility. What pleases
> 
> me more is the work I can see that’s going on at Harlington and the Concorde Club, where our academy are currently based.
> 
> “I have spent a lot of time there. Sitting in on some of Chris’s (Ramsey) presentations, and hearing what the coaches are thinking, has been great.
> 
> “The day I see a Reece Grego-Cox or a Michael Petrasso in our first team will be great.”


www.getwestlondon.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/qpr-submit-revised-plans-training-8495364


----------



## poguemahone

The Real Gazmon said:


> I go past the Football NSW venue everyday... still not sure why only one row of seats is in yet? I know it's not finished, but I assume it's for a test?
> 
> Only 1 pitch done, the artificial that is perpendicular to the main 2 (either side of the main building, the other 2 are behind the lake off to one side). They're almost ready to being laying the main turf pitch and the other artificial one. I assume fields 4 and 5 will remain as is.


Pretty sure from the original plans and renders there is only 1 row of seats for some reason…

Edit: Yep


----------



## goldy21

The University of Florida will build a $15 million indoor football facility:














































"Based on plans released by the UAA, the indoor practice facility will house a 120-yard synthetic turf football field, additional space for practice drills on the north end of the field, three camera platforms, satellite training-room facilities, equipment storage and restrooms.

The project also features a newly redesigned entrance to the baseball stadium and football practice facility, and an adjoining plaza between the facilities."

http://www.gatorzone.com/story.php?id=29562


----------



## RMB2007

rantanamo said:


> First good renderings of the new Cowboys facility






























www.bizjournals.com/dallas/news/201...cowboys-hq-and-practice-facility.html?ana=twt


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *QPR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.qpr.co.uk/news/article/qpr-trai...rm-planning-permission-submitted-2440587.aspx


----------



## RMB2007

*MK Dons*





















> *Milton Keynes Dons Football Club have revealed initial plans for a proposed Club and Community Training Centre.*
> 
> The Club recently purchased the land near Cosgrove, South Northamptonshire and kicked off the project by sharing their visions with the residents of Cosgrove at the weekend.
> 
> To an international standard, the Club and Community Training Centre will include facilities for the first team, Academy provision which will allow them to seek to regain their elite status and community facilities available for local people. The Sports & Education Trust will also be based there.
> 
> *In total, there will be four first-team pitches, 11 Academy pitches, three community pitches and two 3G pitches, one of which will be for community use, as well as plans for two indoor pitches.*


www.mkdons.com/news/article/club-re...-pete-winkelman-mk-dons-cosgrove-2543029.aspx

Existing training ground:


----------



## RMB2007

*Chelsea*



>


There's no indication they've built the indoor training pitch and sports science building yet, which they've planning permission for. However, AirPixa added some amazing aerial images of the training ground to their Flickr page:



















New floodlights added to one pitch, with various first team and academy pitches being prepared for the new season:




























More images can be found in the link below:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/airpixa/


----------



## RMB2007

^^ Some extra info. Chelsea were recently granted planning permission to retain an existing indoor football dome for two years. This is very good news for the future 100m x 60m indoor pitch and sports science building:










An old aerial image showing the existing indoor dome:










More renders of the future indoor pitch and sports science building:


----------



## RMB2007

*Arsenal*

Arsenal have submitted a planning application to extend the hydrotherapy area at their training ground. Extension is the light blue area:


----------



## PudgieTheSheep

Aberdeen's training ground has broken down. Plans were to fund it with two different Universities and both have fallen through. It's crippling the game up here when very few teams have the backing to create dedicated facilities. What was proposed looked very impressive (can't post links yet).


----------



## spyintheskyuk

RMB2007 said:


> *Chelsea*
> 
> 
> 
> There's no indication they've built the indoor training pitch and sports science building yet, which they've planning permission for. However, AirPixa added some amazing aerial images of the training ground to their Flickr page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New floodlights added to one pitch, with various first team and academy pitches being prepared for the new season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More images can be found in the link below:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/airpixa/


That looks very impressive.


----------



## RMB2007

^^ More images. Chelsea's first team building:














































http://www.afl-uk.com/projects/chelsea-fc-training-facility-cobham


----------



## RMB2007

Chelsea's youth academy building:



















http://www.afl-uk.com/projects/chelsea-fc-training-facility-youth-academy


----------



## RMB2007

*Dallas Cowboys*



rantanamo said:


>























> *Dallas Cowboys’ new HQ at The Star in Frisco taking shape*
> 
> Construction will start this month on the entertainment district that will serve as the gateway to the Dallas Cowboys’ new training facility in Frisco.
> 
> Much of the work this past year at the site known as The Star in Frisco has focused on the public portion of the project — an indoor stadium, an underground parking garage and two outdoor practice fields — along with the team’s new headquarters building.
> 
> The private development piece is just getting started as part of this joint effort among the Cowboys, the city of Frisco and Frisco ISD. Despite some setbacks from the rainy weather, crews are putting in extra hours to meet the June 2016 opening date for the main attraction.
> 
> Frisco assistant city manager Ron Patterson said safety is the No. 1 goal for the more than 575 people on site each day. But a close second is staying on schedule.
> 
> “We are going to have the doors open on time,” he said.
> 
> Costs are capped at $90 million for the city and school district to contribute to the publicly owned portion of the project. The remaining costs come from the Cowboys. The Frisco City Council has so far approved 14 work authorizations with expenditures totaling more than $220 million.
> 
> “And it’s still going in an upward direction,” Patterson said. That’s mostly because of additions and upgrades made by the team.
> 
> Patterson said work doesn’t proceed until the money is in the bank from the Cowboys. But that hasn’t been a problem for the team’s owners, who are up to date on their share, Patterson said.
> 
> Initial estimates put the guaranteed maximum price for the public amenity at more than $252.5 million. Patterson said that figure, like the work authorizations, includes pay and performance bonds from contractors. Those will eventually go away once the project is done.
> 
> He said he believes actual construction costs will end up being about $219 million.
> 
> A major milestone comes later this month as crews set the first of what will eventually be about a dozen trusses to support the roof of the indoor stadium. The 395-to-420-foot-long steel trusses require a special crane to do the heavy lifting.
> 
> “It’s quite a process to install the roof,” said Shannon Jones, senior superintendent for Manhattan Construction, the project’s general contractor.
> 
> Once the roof is done, the bulk of the indoor work on the 557,000-square-foot stadium can begin.
> 
> The 12,000-seat stadium will serve not only as a training ground for the Cowboys but also as a hub for high school football games and other youth events.


www.dallasnews.com/news/community-n...boys-new-frisco-headquarters-taking-shape.ece


----------



## cbk1128

A few more renderings of the new L.A. Lakers training facility, courtesy of Rossetti.









Source: http://www.rossetti.com/projects/sports/la-lakers


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Dallas Cowboys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dallasnews.com/news/community-n...boys-new-frisco-headquarters-taking-shape.ece























> The Dallas Cowboys are leaving Tuesday to spend a month in Oxnard, Calif. for training camp. They’re not expected to spend that much time away from North Texas in the coming years.
> 
> Executive vice president Stephen Jones said the Cowboys will spend the majority of training camps in Frisco once the new multi-use special event center known as ‘The Star’ opens in mid-August 2016.
> 
> The Cowboys will share the facilities, which include a 12,000-seat stadium, with the Frisco Independent School District. Saturday marked the midway point of the $200 million-plus project with the installation of the first of 23 trusses.


www.star-telegram.com/sports/nfl/da...24.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## ogonek

Spartak Moscow





















































http://kvartiradin.ru/index.php?topic=21211.1005


----------



## carnifex2005

Some pictures of the outside of the Montreal Impact new training facility at Caserne Létourneux, an old fire station from 1915. The Chelsea players thought it was impressive enough while training there to influence Didier Drogba to sign for the Impact.

http://www.goal.com/en-us/news/1110...players-and-staff-influenced-drogbas-decision


----------



## master_klon

The building is currently being renovated and extended, and is covered in scaffolding at the moment...



















...but the grass pitches were completed at the beginning of July and the artificial pitches have just been completed.











This video is from a few weeks back of the move after the first team just moved to the new facility: http://www.cbc.ca/news/montreal-impact-begin-practice-at-new-training-grounds-1.3081349.


----------



## DimitriB

Some pics from the indoor training pool in Antwerp :


----------



## goldy21

Progress continues on the new indoor 120,000 sq. ft. net zero, self-sustaining multi-purpose practice facility at the University of Colorado. When finished, it will include an artificial turf football field and a six-lane, 300-meter track. The ceiling will be high enough to accommodate punting and kicking. There will also be 500 parking spaces underneath the facility.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> http://www.wolves.co.uk/news/article/20141106-academy-opening-event-2066814.aspx


----------



## RMB2007

*Indiana Pacers*





















> *Sports Performance Center, Medical Offices and Pacers Training Facility in new St. Vincent Center Opening in 2017*
> 
> INDIANAPOLIS – Pacers Sports & Entertainment and St. Vincent are partnering on a training facility and medical office building that will provide local residents and workers improved access to high-quality care.
> 
> The St. Vincent Center will provide primary care, cardiovascular and sports performance services available for athletes and the general public. St. Vincent Sports Performance will offer sports medicine physicians, sports nutrition, sport & performance psychology, sports science and physical training, which the program currently offers to athletes of all ages ranging from middle school to professional.
> 
> *For the Pacers, the St. Vincent Center will house two NBA-regulation practice courts as well as the most modern training and medical facilities required by professional sports teams. Most of the Pacers Sports & Entertainment offices also will move to the Center, allowing future re-purposing and modernization of current space in Bankers Life Fieldhouse.
> 
> The current practice court in Bankers Life Fieldhouse will still be used by the Indiana Fever, but the space will be free to be utilized in a more comprehensive manner for events of all kinds. Many events, such as the Big Ten basketball tournaments, use the current practice court for media and other purposes.*


www.nba.com/pacers/st-vincent-pacers-forge-facility-partnership


----------



## RMB2007




----------



## stefeni-ts

Portsmouth FC - Copnor Road (Roko)

http://www.portsmouth.co.uk/sport/pompey/video-pompey-training-ground-tour-1-7025438

*Stop Press*

Training round to be extended

http://www.portsmouth.co.uk/sport/pompey/pompey-set-to-extend-training-ground-1-7032210


----------



## RMB2007

*Real Madrid*

New basketball training facility being built:






























> This multipurpose hall has an area of ​​8,255 m² in four basketball courts and all areas of dressing rooms, offices, etc ... also allow holding events for up to 2,000 people. On the ground floor of the pavilion they are located the locker room of players and technicians, a large gym, physiotherapy rooms with pool pia cryotherapy, medical control areas, classrooms and viewing room and press.


www.nuevoestadiobernabeu.com/?p=1128

New HQ building:





















> Work on the new building began on August 3 and is scheduled execution is carried out within 16 months of being operational for early 2017.


www.nuevoestadiobernabeu.com/?p=1139


----------



## Bulgarian89

Ludogorets



















Bulgaria training center


----------



## Bulgarian89




----------



## RMB2007

*Dallas Cowboys*


----------



## RMB2007

*Fulham*


----------



## goldy21

University of Colorado indoor facility and track is about 80% complete. There is also a 500-car garage under the facility.


----------



## RMB2007

Derby County has submitted two planning applications recently in order to redevelop their training ground. The things they want to add:



















Current site:



















Future plans:


----------



## RMB2007

^^



> PLANS aimed at improving Derby County's Moor Farm training ground are set for rejection.
> 
> Rams bosses had said they needed more space to keep bringing new players through the club's highly-rated academy system.
> 
> But Erewash Borough Council planning officers, dealing with the case because the development is just outside the Derby city boundary, have recommended the plans for refusal.
> 
> A final decision on the plans will be made by Erewash councillors next Wednesday.


http://www.derbytelegraph.co.uk/Der...arm-training/story-28320519-detail/story.html


----------



## RMB2007

> *St George’s Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St George’s Park is the training ground of all 24 of the England teams, and enjoys a fitting location on a 330 acre site in the heart of the English National Forest, populated with ancient oak trees, and abundant wildlife.
Click to expand...

Planning permission was recently granted for the following:










Renders:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

PSG are reportedly planning to build a 300 million euro centre, for which they are supposedly eyeing a chateau and its domain in northwestern ile-de-France. Will get back with more on this...


----------



## DimitriB

New training pool Antwerp :

mainusers BRABO - VZF/TSS

fully operational
underwatercameras - aircameras - side cameras - moveable wall for 25m pool - 6 lanes


----------



## alexandru.mircea

A question a bit offtopic: can anyone tell me please if semi-pro level football clubs in England have club academies? (For youth football, I mean.) I think semi-pro level in England is the Conference. If yes, do you know how many youth academies there are (more or less) at semi-pro level?


----------



## SteveCourty

alexandru.mircea said:


> A question a bit offtopic: can anyone tell me please if semi-pro level football clubs in England have club academies? (For youth football, I mean.) I think semi-pro level in England is the Conference. If yes, do you know how many youth academies there are (more or less) at semi-pro level?


Most lower league teams below conference have a youth setup. I used to play for Chippenham town youth who are several leagues below the conference


----------



## CorliCorso

alexandru.mircea said:


> A question a bit offtopic: can anyone tell me please if semi-pro level football clubs in England have club academies? (For youth football, I mean.) I think semi-pro level in England is the Conference. If yes, do you know how many youth academies there are (more or less) at semi-pro level?


Most clubs have a youth system of sorts, but there is no consistent definition. Some have multiple teams at various age groups, but more often than not you'll find clubs just run some sort of under-18 team that draws from various local youth clubs. 

By the way, that's also the way it is at a lot of professional clubs, too. A number of them couldn't afford to run a youth system any more after the Premier League blackmailed the Football League into accepting the EPPP.


----------



## goldy21

Installation of track underway at University of Colorado indoor facility:


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> 138837006














> *With a bump in the budget and an eye on the end game, the new home of the Dallas Cowboys is on pace for an August opening.*
> 
> The team is expected to say goodbye to its longtime home at Valley Ranch in Irving when it heads to training camp in July. When everyone returns, they will be moving into their new digs in Frisco.
> 
> The first-of-its-kind development is a joint effort among the Cowboys, the city of Frisco and Frisco ISD. The site along the Dallas North Tollway features a 12,000-seat indoor stadium, two outdoor practice fields, the team’s headquarters building and multiple parking garages.
> 
> The specialty retail, restaurant and entertainment district located south of the stadium will open in stages. The 16-story Omni Frisco Hotel — expected to be finished in summer 2017 — will include a city-owned convention center and connections to the stadium and team headquarters.
> 
> The entire $1 billion development also will feature a sports medicine center with Baylor Scott & White Health, a fitness center that includes the Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders studio, an exclusive members-only Cowboys Club and lots of office space.


www.dallasnews.com/news/community-n...tar-in-frisco-on-track-for-august-opening.ece


----------



## goldy21

University of Colorado indoor facility is just about finished on the interior:


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Just noticed that Swansea have also applied to extend the first team building that's currently under construction. Some updated renders of the new build:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/PrinceOfGingers












https://twitter.com/joshthebarnes92


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> It appears Burnley are being smart and using the Premier League money to improve their training facilities:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.burnleyfootballclub.com/...unveil-training-ground-blueprint-2159242.aspx





> *Building work has commenced to transform Burnley FC’s Barnfield Training Centre into a £10.6m state-of-the-art facility.*
> 
> The club gained planning permission last summer to build a brand-new training complex on the existing footprint in Padiham, which falls within National Trust boundaries.
> 
> And after undergoing a recent name change to the Barnfield Training Centre, following a major sponsorship deal, the Nelson-based contractors have now begun a year-long project to provide the club with top class facilities.
> 
> The development of the 73,000 square metre area will include new pitches and, crucially, the building of a dedicated new training centre to bring first class facilities for the first team, development squad and youth team players under one roof for the first time.
> 
> Burnley FC stadium and operations manager Doug Metcalfe said: “It’s great news to finally be on site and we can finally start to see some progress now, as it has been a long time in the making.
> 
> “We have spent four or five years now wondering how we develop the training ground to move the club forward, and it won’t be long before the steelwork comes out of the ground, the structure takes shape and it will all come together.
> 
> “We will hopefully be all completed in 12-14 months’ time, and when the players come back from the close season in 2017, they will walk into a brand new training facility.”


www.lancashirebusinessview.co.uk/64268-64268/


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Derby County*
> 
> Current site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future plans:





> DERBY County president and chief executive Sam Rush said the football club was thrilled by news that plans to extend its Moor Farm training ground had been approved by Erewash Borough Council.
> 
> Councillors voted against officers' recommendations to refuse the plans, which would see the size of Moor Farm at the edge of Oakwood increased.


www.derbytelegraph.co.uk/Derby-Coun...arm-training/story-28385245-detail/story.html


----------



## Andre Goth

*Volleyball Development Centre (CDV) (Centro de Desenvolvimento do Voleibol in portuguese), Saquarema, State of Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

The Volleyball Development Centre (CDV) in Saquarema, with 108,000 m² area, has four indoor courts (which can be divided into up to eight training), six beach volleyball courts, an official soccer field, two tennis courts, a semi-Olympic pool and another smaller, accommodation for up to 314 beds, gyms, physical therapy and research, restaurant, halls, saunas, hot tubs and game room. In addition, it is located on the shores of the beach of Saquarema.

It's used by the Brazilian Volleyball Confederation for training and concentration of the national team









Image taken from the webpage http://voleimaster.cbv.com.br without indication of the photographer at the source, credits to the author









Image taken from the webpage http://noticiasdaregiaodoslagos.blogspot.com.br without indication of the photographer at the source, credits to the author









Image taken from the webpage http://atletasaea.blogspot.com.br without indication of the photographer at the source, credits to the author









Image taken from the webpage http://brunorezende1.tumblr.com without indication of the photographer at the source, credits to the author


----------



## Gronihoven

*PSV Eindhoven - De Herdgang*

This is the proposed new stadium for the PSV Eindhoven Youth and the second team. The capacity will be around 2.000 spectators. 


























Current situation:








Accommodation for the first team:








The stand is in the middle of the picture.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Fleetwood Town*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This scheme consists of the development of an open grassed area on the land of a former farm to provide a mixture of high standard playing surfaces on the main adult pitches, close to the new clubhouse for the Fleetwood Town FC First Team training as well as a range of other pitches to cater for intermediate / junior games and training for both the Club and local community teams.
> 
> The project also includes the new build of a training clubhouse which will be mainly 2 storeys and will feature 5 modern changing rooms to FA guidelines, offices, a new gymnasium, meeting rooms and a function room with dining and food service areas.
> 
> The new training facility will include the following pitches:-
> 
> 2 suspended water table natural turf rootzone pitches
> 10 soil based natural turf pitches
> 1 3G synthetic pitch to FIFA One Star
> Client: Fleetwood Town FC
> Value: £5.6 million
> 
> 
> 
> http://fparkinson.co.uk/current/fleetwood-town-fc-training-ground/
Click to expand...





























https://twitter.com/Croftgoode


----------



## EquestrianClaret

Fleetwood's new training ground looks good enough for some Premier league clubs. Very impressive .


----------



## canarywondergod

EquestrianClaret said:


> Fleetwood's new training ground looks good enough for some Premier league clubs. Very impressive .


Agreed! My club, Norwich, have been in and out of the Premiership the last few years and we still have portacabins as a press office!


----------



## SJAnfield

http://www.nba.com/nets/2016/02/17/hss-training-center-opens

The Brooklyn Nets are opening the HSS Training Center. It sits atop the eight floor of a refurbished warehouse next to the Barclays Center. Very swanky. Has some killer views and top-of-the-line amenities. Nets continue to push to become a "destination club".


----------



## EquestrianClaret

Burnley FC released some drone photos of the progress of their Gawthorpe training ground redevelopment (cost of just over £10m) - it is now called the Barnfield Training Centre, in a sponsorship tie-up with the main contractor for the new building. 














































Gawthorpe was one of the first dedicated training grounds in English football. It was purchased by Bob Lord, Burnley's autocratic but very progressive and successful chairman ( en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Lord_(football_chairman) )

In 1955 the Burnley Manager Alan Brown had identified the land for sale and the board of directors agreed to buy it. However, the board had some political rivalries and Lord, then yet to be elected as chairman, was sent to buy the land at auction with a very restrictive budget. 

As the bidding went past that limit, he made a winning bid in a personal capacity and bought the land himself, selling it to the club at a discount. In that summer, he was elected chairman and grounds were converted by the coaching staff and some of the players. It soon had an "all weather" pitch and four grass pitches, with cow sheds converted to changing rooms. 

The new development is probably the most exciting construction project at BFC since the partial redevelopment (two new stands) of Turf Moor in the 1990s. 

The plans are for three new dedicated first team pitches, and a range of academy pitches of various sizes, an indoor synthetic pitch, floodlights for an existing grass pitch and a new training building to meet all the requirements for the first team, development and academy players. 
This adds to various existing facilities, including a synthetic pitch. 

Part of the facility is in the grounds of a historic Jacobian Manor House. As such, planning was very sensitive.

It'll be one of the better Championship training grounds, and certainly enough to hold its own with many PL training facilities. It's certainly one of the most scenic facilities, IMO


----------



## H.U.S.T.L.E.

Glad to see that Burnley is investing the PL money into its future.

While some of the promoted teams end up bloating their salary budget to try and compete, I think the teams investing in their development/training facilities will see bigger gains in the long run. At the very least, investment in development across the country will hopefully pay off for the English national team at some point you'd think...


----------



## EquestrianClaret

H.U.S.T.L.E. said:


> Glad to see that Burnley is investing the PL money into its future.
> 
> While some of the promoted teams end up bloating their salary budget to try and compete, I think the teams investing in their development/training facilities will see bigger gains in the long run...



Burnley didn't want to make the mistakes from the last time we were promoted/relegated. Although we didn't rack up any debt, we didn't have much cash left due to various contractual clauses and other bills that needed paying.

This time it has been suggested that we've held on to the purse strings more tightly than we ought to have done (most of our incoming transfers were paid for by outgoing ones). However, we're looking like a strong contender for promotion and if we don't go up, there's still cash in the bank for next season. 

The new training facility is going to make such a bug difference. It wasn't long ago that players would change at the stadium and be bussed up.


----------



## Bobby3

I thought it was incredibly intelligent when I read they were going to take their TV money and invest it back into the club. Too many teams take the short sighted approach and spend a fortune on also-rans.

It's good to see a club take this route.


----------



## EquestrianClaret

Here's a few snippets from a book published in the 1960s by Bob Lord (the autocratic but successful chairman of Burnley between 1955 and 1981) on buying and setting up Gawthorpe in 1955:


----------



## RMB2007

> *Dallas Cowboys*
































> Only 180 more days til opening day…
> 
> Construction continues at The Ford Center at The Star in Frisco as the calendar counts down to Aug. 27. That’s the date for the first event in the new complex — a quadruple-header showcasing all eight varsity football teams in Frisco ISD.
> 
> The 91-acre mixed-use development features a one-of-a-kind partnership among the Dallas Cowboys, the city of Frisco and Frisco ISD. The site includes the team’s world headquarters and a 12,000-seat indoor stadium for team practices. The stadium will also play host to a bevy of school and city events, most notably high school football on Thursday and Friday nights.
> 
> The headquarters building and city-owned facility will be surrounded by private development, including an Omni Frisco Hotel (which houses a convention center), a Cowboys Fit fitness club, a Baylor Scott & White sports medicine center, an apparel store, a Nike Store and a host of other retail and restaurants still to be announced in an entertainment district. It’s not clear yet what will be open by Aug. 27 other than the stadium. Office buildings along the tollway will come later.


http://friscoblog.dallasnews.com/20...t-the-ford-center-at-the-star-in-frisco.html/


----------



## goldy21

Incredible video on the new facilities at the University of Colorado. Includes the the football facilities, the olympic sport additions, and the academic and athletic Champions Center.

156655806


----------



## SJAnfield

ESPN article about the Ford Center and surrounding development. 

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...s-cowboys-changing-game-new-training-facility


----------



## Andre Goth

*Granja Comary Football Complex (CDV) , Teresópolis, State of Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

is the headquarters and main training center of the Brazilian national football team, which is managed by the Brazilian Football Confederation. It is located in the Granja Comary neighbourhood in the Brazilian city of Teresópolis, Rio de Janeiro state, occupies an area of 149,000 m² with 8500 m² of built area.

Comary Lake II by Luca Barboza, no Flickr

TERESÓPOLIS - Rio de Janeiro by João Cassiano, no Flickr

Rafael Ribeiro/CBF by Tudo BH, no Flickr

Rafael Ribeiro/CBF by Tudo BH, no Flickr

Rafael Ribeiro/CBF by Tudo BH, no Flickr


----------



## Matze20111984

FC Bayern's new youth academy training center is shaping up quickly!


----------



## Bulgarian89

Ludogorets training center expansion


----------



## fidalgo

Portuguese National Teams training facility almost finished












teles448 said:


> Mais fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: DN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: DN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: DN


presentation
ongoing works


----------



## pacient

FK Vardar (Macedonia)



















http://fkvardar.mk/trening-kamp


----------



## railcity

NL-duketown said:


> Conclusion:
> KNVB masterplan for Youth development (International rated Academy for our best clubs and city's, while rest of the Eredivisie teams have either a National or Regional rating) is in it's final fase. With €130 million investment (in the 2013-2019 timeframe) in trainings facilities and Youth Academy's, Eredivisie is set to even more profile itself as the perfect league to start your career. Add €150 million investments in Eredivisie stadiums (Ajax, Heracles, Zwolle, PSV, Cambuur, GAE) to have a total infrastructure investment of €280 million in a 2013-2020 timeframe. Once Feyenoord realizes it's stadium and sport city project before 2022, at least another €250-350 million can be added.
> 
> Smaller projects (formation of Regional Academy's and transition to National rated Academy's at Eastern and Southern clubs like Cambuur, Zwolle, NAC, NEC, Willem2, GAE, ) will add another €20 million investments. New 2016-2017 rules diffuses professional and best amateur with a better league-model to establish better flow of talents. Combined with improving financial health and stadium improvements, Eredivisie is becoming more solid, year by year.
> 
> Research is around using fields as heath collector to store heath. Most future growth/investments once a football Academy is established: Technology centre, auditorium, field sponsoring, indoor pitch, LED lightning, hybrid pitches, teaching rooms, Nutrition bar, swimming pools, main dressing rooms with ice water plunge baths and better equipped office space, player lounge.



Great facilities and great overview! How are the local training centers financed? By the clubs only? Or is there financial support from the KNVB, the local, regional or national authorities, special funds?


----------



## NL-duketown

railcity said:


> Great facilities and great overview! How are the local training centers financed? By the clubs only? Or is there financial support from the KNVB, the local, regional or national authorities, special funds?


Thanks!

Those investments heavily grew, once KNVB/UEFA deducted those kind of investments out of FFP. In general: KNVB is financially not involved and the investment models used by clubs, heavily depends on the local situation. 

The bigger towns, which have campus with medical and educational facilities, have local and regional support for those facilities. Most problems (=slowdowns) are related to unite those functions into this new facility. But i.e. Vitesse, paid €12 million themselves.

So all facilities and clubs have their own stories. But most projects realized are Dutch most healthy clubs. We also have some "zero debts/zero assets" clubs, even big clubs in rather big cities, who lack all kind of funds. Those need more foundation to re-build facilities.

I'll try to add better financial overview in the post overtime..


----------



## master_klon

Montreal Impact have officially opened their new training facility:











Chelsea were based here last summer, and this year the now completed facility will host Real Madrid's preseason training camp.


----------



## Bulgarian89

Ludogorets training center pictures with drone from p0ck0


----------



## Bulgarian89

GunnerJacket said:


> Love seeing these come to fruition. This type of investment is the future of US soccer, both professionally and for the national team. Best of luck with this.
> 
> This. Garber has said over and over these past few years that pro/rel is a non-starter for now and that the league will grow according to their needs and not some pre-conceived FIFA model. Few nations are as large or as populous as the US, so it's both normal and necessary that we not feel constrained to a single format that may not appeal to US fans. For the foreseeable future we'll see just revised versions of the current template - East and West divisions with minimal cross-over play until the post-season.
> 
> And no, they won't be merging with NASL or adopting the NASL moniker. If/when the NASL folds some teams may be considered good fits and others will be welcomed within USL. But both leagues are steadfast in their models which happen to be incompatible, so any movement will have to be made by individual teams and owners. (a la Minnesota)




China,USA and India will have tons of talanted players in next 10-15 years.Especially China.


----------



## NL-duketown

Completed my post about Dutch trainings facilities.


----------



## carnifex2005

NL-duketown said:


> Completed my post about Dutch trainings facilities.


Excellent summary. kay:


----------



## Nacre

Bulgarian89 said:


> China,USA and India will have tons of talanted players in next 10-15 years.Especially China.


It will take longer than 10 years, IMO. It will take a decade to revamp a youth system, and another decade after that to see the benefit of those youth players turning into professionals. Youth soccer in the USA is still very dependent on soccer moms and families with the cash to send their kids to elite soccer camps. And of course China and India are even further behind.

It has been a decade since China first began investing heavily in tennis following the rise of Li Na, and the Chinese are still quite bad at tennis. The athlete factory system works best in sports like swimming, weightlifting, table tennis, etc rather than highly commercialized populist sports like association football, basketball and even tennis and golf.


----------



## carnifex2005

Last year, the Lakers announced plans to move into a new, state of the art practice facility in 2017. Their new home that will cost roughly $80 million is under construction as we speak.

Here is a new video of renders of the upcoming Los Angeles Lakers training center/headquarters in El Segundo, California.


----------



## Bulgarian89

Nacre said:


> It will take longer than 10 years, IMO. It will take a decade to revamp a youth system, and another decade after that to see the benefit of those youth players turning into professionals. Youth soccer in the USA is still very dependent on soccer moms and families with the cash to send their kids to elite soccer camps. And of course China and India are even further behind.
> 
> It has been a decade since China first began investing heavily in tennis following the rise of Li Na, and the Chinese are still quite bad at tennis. The athlete factory system works best in sports like swimming, weightlifting, table tennis, etc rather than highly commercialized populist sports like association football, basketball and even tennis and golf.


System of work is important.Population is on second hand.For example Iceland have population around 350 000 and 40 000 football male and female players (youths,amateurs and only 79 pro players).From this 79 pro players their national team is in 1/4 final of Euro 2016 eliminated very strong teams who invest hundred millions in young players.


----------



## Épicolx

Works have started at SC Braga's future academy/training facility. Here are a few renders of the project:


----------



## RMB2007

From weretheshelfside:

*Tottenham Hotspur*



















*Arsenal*










*Watford*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133954794&postcount=252


----------



## ogonek

ogonek said:


> *SPARTAK MOSCOW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by feriki
> 
> Hotel











https://vk.com/otkritiearena


----------



## RMB2007

*Dallas Cowboys*



















http://friscoblog.dallasnews.com/category/dallas-cowboys/


----------



## Bulgarian89

Guangzhou Evergrande: Inside China's $185M football factory
The Evergrande International Football School is the largest largest football academy in the world.
*The school has 2,800 students and more than 50 football pitches.*




























Madrid trainers for Evergrande Academy










Chinese Super League giants Guangzhou Evergrande Taobao FC have reportedly hired 24 trainers and coaches from La Liga powerhouse Real Madrid CF. They will help upgrade the club’s youth academy under the partnership between the two clubs, according to British newspaper The Sun.


----------



## AtomicWasp

Wasps £7m training ground moves a step closer with plans recommended for approval by the council. 

http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/news/coventry-news/7m-plans-wasps-training-base-11676623


----------



## canarywondergod

Bulgarian89 said:


> Guangzhou Evergrande: Inside China's $185M football factory
> The Evergrande International Football School is the largest largest football academy in the world.
> *The school has 2,800 students and more than 50 football pitches.*


Not hanging about!


----------



## Bigmac1212

RMB2007 said:


> *Dallas Cowboys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://friscoblog.dallasnews.com/category/dallas-cowboys/


*censored* A college football team would proverbially kill for a football stadium that swanky.


----------



## rantanamo

https://www.facebook.com/friscoisd/videos/10153902885235819/

Looks like the Ford Center is just about complete. Seats all in, field mostly laid down. First gameday will be shown on one of the ESPNs on Aug 27th.


----------



## LAYiddo

West Ham:



>


----------



## rantanamo




----------



## aquamaroon

^^ You gotta give "Jerruh" credit, he is one of MAYBE a handful of owners who truly understands how to maximize the potential of his team as an entertainment/real estate/branding property :cheers:


----------



## rantanamo

aquamaroon said:


> ^^ You gotta give "Jerruh" credit, he is one of MAYBE a handful of owners who truly understands how to maximize the potential of his team as an entertainment/real estate/branding property :cheers:


Too bad that is not what he limits himself to


----------



## RMB2007

Video in the link below:

https://twitter.com/toddarcher/status/766630921940328448












> The Dallas Cowboys have closed up shop in Oxnard, Calif., for 2016 training camp as they head back home to take on the Miami Dolphins in a preseason game. The team won’t return to Oxnard now that it has a state-of-the-art facility in Frisco, Texas, called The Star.
> 
> The centerpiece of the $1.5 billion project is the Ford Center, where the Cowboys will practice. It’s a stunning indoor facility, complete with a huge video board and 12,000 seats.
> 
> One might wonder why the Cowboys need 12,000 seats at a practice facility, but it’s not entirely for them. Frisco high school teams will also play at the Ford Center, which is sure to be a treat for those on the field and families watching in the stands.


www.foxsports.com/nfl/story/the-cowboys-new-practice-facility-looks-like-a-mini-nfl-stadium-081916


----------



## rantanamo

the high school locker room part looks awesome




























Have to admit, the whole development looks like a much bigger deal in real life than in the renderings. All of the development around it will make it stand out that much more


----------



## rantanamo

official opening for The Star today


----------



## rantanamo




----------



## ogonek

ogonek said:


> https://vk.com/otkritiearena











By fanatik


----------



## RMB2007

*Washington Wizards*



> SNEAK PEEK AT THE NEW WIZARDS PRACTICE CENTER, DESIGNED FOR SPORTS + COMMUNITIES ALIKE
> 
> In addition to a 45,000-square-foot practice venue for the Wizards, the D.C. facility will include a 4,200-seat arena capable of hosting concerts, community events and home games for the Washington Mystics when it opens in 2018, as well as contests involving a possible NBA D-League affiliate down the road.


http://www.rossetti.com/about/news/...tice-center-designed-sports-communities-alike


----------



## NL-duketown

NL-duketown said:


> ..
> [*]*Feyenoord - Academy "Varkenoord":*
> Besides a new stadium, it's also definitve that Feyenoord will have 2 new trainings facilities in 2018. While Ajax is known to be one of Europe top-delevering Football Academy, Feyenoord is widely rewarded (Their youth Academy 4 National KNVB Awards in last 6 years) and credited in The Netherlands. Feyenoord will have it's Academy facility, slightly relocated close to the new stadium. It houses 5 new field, 1 small field and a new building. Those plans are part of a €60 milion Feyenoord Campus. Feyenoord Campus is part of a biggest urban re-development programma in the Netherlands ever. Costs of the 2 facilities: €17 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feyenoord also plans to open it's new trainings facility for first team at former vv Hillesluis. Costs: € 9 million. Expected to open in 3rd quarter in 2018.
> 
> ..


Sketch of new facility @Hillesluis









and the new sketch @varkenoord


----------



## RMB2007

*Paris Saint-Germain*



> French Ligue 1 football club Paris Saint-Germain has announced plans to open a new state-of-the-art training centre in Paris.
> 
> The facility, which is due to open in 2019, will be based in the Poissy region of the French capital and be built on an area of 74 hectares. Work is due to begin in September 2017.
> 
> *The development will feature a total of 14 football pitches, four of which will be used by the first team and the remaining 10 dedicated to the club’s youth academy and pre-academy teams. Four of the pitches will have artificial turf, while, for the first time in France, one pitch will be covered to allow for training in all weather conditions.
> 
> Other facilities at the centre will include a 5,000-capacity stadium that will host home matches of the PSG women’s team and youth side, as well as a team hotel, meeting rooms, classroom, media facilities and four television studios.*
> 
> “It is an ambitious project and it is going to be one of the best in the world if not the best,” a club official said. “It is going to be a game-changer. Our ambition is to be one of the best in the world.”
> 
> Nasser Al-Khelaifi, chairman and chief executive of PSG, added: “For the last five years, we have worked to develop PSG in order to make it into a leading European and worldwide football club and a truly global sports brand. From the very beginning, the development of this training centre has been a cornerstone of our plan. It is an essential part of our ambitious project along with the full renovation of the Parc des Princes.
> 
> “This state-of-the-art facility will allow the club to take full advantage of the fantastic pool of youth talent from the Paris region and also attract the most talented young footballers from all over the world.”


http://thestadiumbusiness.com/tabs/...=referral&utm_campaign=thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## Chevy114

That one with the stairs might not be fun after a long practice or having an injury lol


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Bayern break ground on new 70-million euro training centre
> 
> German champions Bayern Munich broke ground on Friday for a new training centre and youth academy that will cost an estimated 70 million euros ($79.48 million), in order to keep up with the competition from other top European clubs, officials said.
> 
> 
> 
> http://uk.reuters.com/article/2015/10/16/uk-soccer-germany-bayern-idUKKCN0SA1JV20151016
Click to expand...











www.leitnerbau.de/fc-bayern-e-v-vereinsheim/


----------



## Red85

NL-duketown said:


> Sketch of new facility @Hillesluis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the new sketch @varkenoord


Also adorable to read you have to compare yourself with the Allmighty Ajax. 
Second city syndrome much. And always will be with that mentality.


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol Rugby*






























> Bristol Rugby can confirm that the Club have formally applied for planning permission to develop a brand new training centre.
> 
> The 23-acre site, based on Beggar Bush Lane in Failand, will include three grass training pitches, an all-weather 4G floodlit pitch and an indoor half-pitch training barn.
> 
> The state-of-the-art facilities will also feature a gymnasium, changing rooms and the Club’s rugby staff offices.


www.bristolrugby.co.uk/news/club-statement-bristol-rugby-training-ground/


----------



## Dobrudzhanec

Ludogorets training center almost completed 



tsonpen said:


> Втора серия снимки:


----------



## Dobrudzhanec

Pictures from here http://forum.ludogorec.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=244&start=320



tsonpen said:


> Актуални снимки. Нещата вървят към привършване:


----------



## carnifex2005

Aerial shoot of the Dallas Cowboys training facility from a fan on Reddit. Really shows off how huge that place is...


----------



## RMB2007

*Burnley*


----------



## JohnKay75

Lakers training facility nearing completion. New lettering added to fence.P1000892 by John Kay, on FlickrP1000891 by John Kay, on Flickr




[/QUOTE]


----------



## iranii

Iran national football center



















90tv.ir


----------



## carnifex2005

Vancouver Whitecaps FC finally moved into the completed $32.5 million (CAD) National Soccer Development Centre today.






The story here.

A lot more pics here.


----------



## Bobby3

Not sure if it's been posted yet but Major League Lacrosse is hosting its championship game at The Star in Frisco. Pretty big deal for a training center to host a championship game of a national league, great facility.


----------



## Poncy

RMB2007 said:


> *PSG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espnfc.com/paris-saint-germain/...esent-plans-for-new-training-centre-in-poissy


Dream bigger！


----------



## Matze20111984

The new FC Bayern Campus for the youth teams will be finished soon!










Sourcee: https://www.facebook.com/Bavaria.Lu...403486101312/1614164848625163/?type=3&theater


----------



## RMB2007

*Tampa Bay Buccaneers*






























> Something that has been talked about for years, is finally becoming a reality.
> 
> The new indoor practice field, located on the southwest corner of One Buc Place, should be ready by the start of the season if everything continues on schedule according to Rick Stroud of the Tampa Bay Times, and Scott Smith of Buccaneers.com.


https://www.pewterreport.com/bucs-indoor-facility-taking-shape/


----------



## RMB2007

*KAA Gent* 

Images in the link below:

www.kaagent.be/nl/supporter/news/13-07-2017/gloednieuw-oefencomplex-kaa-gent-officieel-geopend








> Thursday afternoon the new Practice Complex KAA Gent was officially opened in Oostakker, where the first team has already taken up residence since Monday. Ivan De Witte and Michel Louwagie were the press and invited guests to speak while Hein Vanhaezebrouck proudly led the Practice Complex that he designed himself.


----------



## rantanamo

new locker room coming along


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Tampa Bay Buccaneers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pewterreport.com/bucs-indoor-facility-taking-shape/












https://twitter.com/John_Sabol


----------



## Anderson carioca

Dear friends, I also made a thread about training centers before I even knew about them. The initial focus was on football clubs in Brazil, but I've already started posting from European clubs. Follow the link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1975400

I hope you like it.

Note: Sorry for my bad English, I'm using Google Translate.


----------



## goldy21

The University of South Alabama "indoor" football practice facility collapsed during construction. Here are renders of what it was supposed to look like and post-collapse pictures. Miraculously, no one was injured.


----------



## Lumbergo

The hell? Unless that was the result of a tornado there is no excuse for that.


----------



## rantanamo

University of Texas Volleyball Practice Center

http://texassports.com/images/2017/7/26/vb_facility_b1506.jpg

http://texassports.com/images/2017/7/26/vb_facility_b1514.jpg

http://texassports.com/images/2017/7/26/vb_facility_b1512.jpg


----------



## RMB2007

*New FC Bayern Campus*










15 images in the link below:

https://fcbayern.com/us/photos/2017/08/gallery-fc-bayern-campus


----------



## SJAnfield

Anyone have info on if Texas is going to build a new training facility? I thought they were planning one years back, but haven't heard anything. I can only imagine it would beat any five star resort if they went all out


----------



## rantanamo

SJAnfield said:


> Anyone have info on if Texas is going to build a new training facility? I thought they were planning one years back, but haven't heard anything. I can only imagine it would beat any five star resort if they went all out


I would guess there will be by 2025. There are a few pieces that have to happen first.


----------



## Chevy114

Man they showed a lot of the construction of the bucs indoor facility last night on hard knocks


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Bournemouth *






























> AFC Bournemouth have today (Monday, 14th August) submitted a planning application for a new multi-million pound training complex.
> 
> The document, submitted to Borough of Poole, applies for outline planning permission for the 57-acre Canford Magna Golf Club site, which AFC Bournemouth have recently acquired.
> 
> The club are planning a phased development and, once completed, it will bring AFC Bournemouth’s first team, development squad, academy and pre-academy training operations and facilities into one location.
> 
> The centre will offer first-class facilities including ten full-size pitches, three junior pitches, an indoor artificial playing surface, state-of-the-art medical, fitness, sports science and rehabilitation facilities, administrative space and a press conference theatre.
> 
> Once the club’s planning application has been approved, work will begin immediately.


https://www.afcb.co.uk/news/club-news/plans-submitted-for-new-training-complex


----------



## RMB2007

*Liverpool*












> Liverpool's plans for a new £50 million first-team training facility have been given outline planning permission.
> 
> In February, Liverpool announced they planned to move their first-team training base to Kirkby -- where the club's academy setup is currently housed.
> 
> "As part of the planning process, we will now submit more detail on the scheme to KMBC before we have the certainty that we need to progress with the redevelopment of the site."
> 
> They will depart the Melwood training complex, which has been in use since the 1950s, and make the five-mile move in time for the 2019-20 season.


www.espn.co.uk/football/liverpool/s...anning-permission-for-new-50m-training-ground


----------



## RMB2007

*Tampa Bay Buccaneers*



> Progress on the Tampa Bay Bucs Indoor Practice Facility!












https://www.linkedin.com/company/canco-general-contractors


----------



## RMB2007

> *Green light for Feyenoord training complex*
> 
> The construction of a new training complex for Feyenoord Rotterdam was approved. The complex will include all the facilities necessary for a modern professional football club.
> 
> The design was designed by MoederscheimMoonen Architects. The recently presented complex will be part of the stadium park, which is to be built next to the new home playground . One area should be used solely for the treatment and regeneration of players. Your own medical department will find its place here. In addition, there will be bureaus, an auditorium, lounge areas and changing rooms for players and coaches.
> 
> Two playfields and a separate goalkeeper zone are planned, including the latest technologies for the subsequent analysis of the training. Between the fields and the main building, there should be as much transparency and interaction as possible. The facade is turned towards the adjoining squares, a glass front allows a good view of the training units.
> 
> The building is to be painted in club colors. *The construction will be carried out later this year, the 2,700 m² complex will be completed next year.*


www.stadionwelt.de/sw_stadien/index...x&folder=sites&site=news_detail&news_id=17019


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Training camp of the football club Vardar in Skopje. Built in 2015.
































































source


----------



## aldeb

goldy21 said:


> The University of South Alabama "indoor" football practice facility collapsed during construction. Here are renders of what it was supposed to look like and post-collapse pictures. Miraculously, no one was injured.


----------



## Red85

Ouch... 
How? During the night suddenly..?


----------



## Red85

According to the press release with the yearly numbers, AFC Ajax has reserved 36,7mln euro for a new academy. 
'Sportpark De Toekomst' has to move because the city council has plans to build houses in the area. Ajax in that case is planning a new state of the art youth academy, trainingfacility and amatureground much closer to the Johan Cruijff Arena. 

http://ajax.netwerk.to/nieuws/artik...miljoen voor bouwplannen voor de Toekomst.php

I guess: more to come in the near ... euhm, future


----------



## RMB2007

*Valencia Basket*


























> L'Alqueria del Basket becomes the largest training basketball facility in Europe, with a total area of ​​15,000 m2, will house 13 basketball courts: 9 decks equipped with parquet and four outside courts. All of them with their corresponding changing rooms, gymnasium and medical area, for the practice of basketball training in the best conditions, attended by about a hundred professionals.


http://valenciabasket.com/?p=noticias&noticia=3168


----------



## Limburger

Latest rendering of the new FC Schalke 04 training grounds:










Source: https://www.derwesten.de/sport/fussball/s04/warum-der-fc-schalke-04-insgesamt-95-millionen-euro-in-sein-vereinsgelaende-pumpt-id212148495.html

Here you can see an older vizualization of the process from the current situation to the new one: http://s04-bautagebuch.pageflow.io/bergerfeld#56445

The plan is to have everything finished by 2021.


----------



## Red85

I like the way the designed the ol' Parkstadion in it.


----------



## Limburger

Red85 said:


> I like the way the designed the ol' Parkstadion in it.


I agree. It will be the new home ground of the U23 squad that is playing in the 5th division in Germany and maybe also for important matches of the U19 squad. 

Too bad they couldn't relocate one of the two remaining floodlight masts, which was the plan at first, so now only one remains. Looks a bit weird though. 
The whole area has been raised by about 4 metres, so part of the old stand is now below ground, but i'm glad the stand itself will be refurbished and reused. I also like the new entrance above it, in retro style.


----------



## RMB2007

*OGC Nice*


























































> Nice have revealed a stunning new training complex to house their first-team, academy and all club staff
> 
> There are plenty of impressive features for the Nice players - including Mario Balotelli - to enjoy, including a state-of-the-art gym, complete with a swimming pool and two jacuzzis.
> 
> There are sleeping facilities for the players to rest, while each player has their name and number on their locker in the dressing room.
> 
> Outside, where the hard work takes place, there are seven full-size pitches for the players to train on, including an artificial surface, as well as a five-a-side pitch primarily to be used by the academy players.


www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/...ice-unveil-stunning-new-training-complex.html


----------



## a57046d

*FC Bayern Campus youth/youngsters*
































































Official Website
https://fcbayern.com/de/news/2017/08/pressemitteilung-fc-bayern-campus-feierlich-eroeffnet#


----------



## RMB2007

*Tampa Bay Buccaneers‏*










https://twitter.com/BUCGATOR19





















> Our new indoor practice facility


http://www.buccaneers.com/photos/ph...acility/ff09186d-118e-4939-afeb-78e9cacd47d3#


----------



## Chevy114

Place looks great, are the indoor seats installed yet?


----------



## RMB2007

> New Pistons training facility starts construction in New Center
> 
> The training, sports medicine, and rehab complex will open in 2019
> 
> Ground broke today on another big construction project in New Center. The Detroit Pistons and Henry Ford Health System broke ground on a training, rehabilitation, and sports medicine complex just a couple miles north of the new Little Caesars Arena.
> 
> The performance center will be about 175,000 square feet, with close accessibility for players to team medical practitioners providing injury diagnosis and rehabilitative treatment in the sports medicine center.
> 
> The facility will also serve as a space for fitness, health, and nutrition programming through the Detroit Pistons Fit and annual NBA Fit Week programming. The facility will host youth basketball clinics and Pistons Academy basketball programs. A lobby and additional public access areas will be designed for private events, receptions, and community networking activities.


https://detroit.curbed.com/2017/10/23/16525038/pistons-training-facility-construction


----------



## Walbanger

West Coast Eagles (Australian Football League) new Club Headquarters and Training Facility.
It is located at Lathlain Park, 3km from the new Perth Stadium. Originally built in 1959 as the home for the Perth Football Club (WAFL), the latter club will remain at the ground an share the Ovals with the Eagles.
Construction is well underway and should be finished for the 2019 season.

Both Ovals have be completed. The main (original) Oval has been reduced in size from its 175m/136m to match the Eagles new Stadium's 165m/130m. The second oval is 160m/146m, replicating the dimensions of the Melbourne Cricket Ground.

1959-2016


----------



## EquestrianClaret

Burnley Football Club have all but finished the redevelopment of their Gawthorpe training ground, now called the Barnfield Training Centre.

Originally established in 1955, the 20 hectare estate has been brought up to date with Desso pitches and a well specified indoor facilities. 

Located in the pennine countryside and overlooked by a historic Jacobean Manor House the Club had to work hard to satisfy the planning authority.

The Club have produced a video tour of the building and some good photos are to be found on various websites.

https://youtu.be/Mf5i00jOQXE 

 http://www.uptheclarets.com/redevelopment/gawthorpe


----------



## endingcredits

Göztepe SK
Turkish First Division










*Adnan Süvari Training Ground(Urla, Izmir, Turkey)*


----------



## Pl8

Does anyone have a floor layout for spurs training ground?


----------



## JimB

Pl8 said:


> Does anyone have a floor layout for spurs training ground?


Interesting first post. Are you......

a) Terrorist?
b) Paparazzi?
c) Arsenal fan?
d) Architecture student?



Seriously, though, I don't know of there being any Hotspur Way floor plans circulating on the internet. Have you tried Enfield Council planning records?


----------



## RMB2007

Pl8 said:


> Does anyone have a floor layout for spurs training ground?


Click on the link below:

https://planningandbuildingcontrol....ils.do?keyVal=ZZZZKYJNXE504&activeTab=summary

Click on documents.

Then scroll down and click on the basement floor plan, ground floor plan and first floor plan documents.


----------



## Pl8

Thank you, what an awesome site, I didn't realise the indoor pitch was sunk into the ground 




RMB2007 said:


> Click on the link below:
> 
> 
> https://planningandbuildingcontrol....ils.do?keyVal=ZZZZKYJNXE504&activeTab=summary
> 
> Click on documents.
> 
> Then scroll down and click on the basement floor plan, ground floor plan and first floor plan documents.


----------



## Pl8

Haha none, i seen the latest of the new stadium and came across the training ground and the way its laid out made me curious 

The plans are on the planning site, amazing facility layout but then if you got the £££ anything is possible!



JimB said:


> Interesting first post. Are you......
> 
> a) Terrorist?
> b) Paparazzi?
> c) Arsenal fan?
> d) Architecture student?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, though, I don't know of there being any Hotspur Way floor plans circulating on the internet. Have you tried Enfield Council planning records?


----------



## HB07

*Horoya AC Conakry - Yorokoguia Training Center (Guinea) *














































http://www.horoyaac.com/installations/centre-sportif-yorokoguia/


----------



## RMB2007

Latest images showing Liverpool's future first team and U23s training ground building:














































http://edm.knowsley.gov.uk/Northgat...=1&DOC_CLASS_CODE=DC&FOLDER1_REF=17/00597/REM


----------



## endingcredits

*Göztepe SK
Turkish First Division*









*Göztepe announced the new sports complex project for its football academy in Torbalı, Izmir!* 

The sports complex is going to be located on an area called Torbalı, which is near IZBAN(Suburban railway system of Izmir) and Izmir Adnan Menderes International Airport. It will only be used by youth academy teams. 

The complex includes 8 football pitches, 2 tennis courts, 2 basketball and volleyball pitches, 1 semi-olympic swimming pool, amphitheatre, outdoor chess area, cafeterias, social activity areas, recreation areas and others. Also buildings for administration and sports players' accomodation, indoor sports and other things.

The area is totally 103.000 M²

*We, Göztepe, are building a future in Torbalı.*


----------



## Chevy114

USF in Tampa wants to do an 40 Million dollar training center for the football team on campus:






http://www.gousfbulls.com/news/2017/11/9/usf-unveils-plans-for-usf-football-center.aspx


----------



## alex_lg

*New Chile National Team Training Complex:*
Location: Chicureo, Santiago, Chile
Property: ANFP (Professional Football Asociation)































































*Source*.​


----------



## RMB2007

*Chicago Bears*






























> Bears announce Halas Hall overhaul of training facilities
> 
> The Bears announced a massive overhaul Friday, but it doesn’t involve personnel.
> 
> The team expects to break ground in March 2018 on expansion plans to their Halas Hall training facility in Lake Forest, a project that will include a 162,500 square foot football operations addition and a 30,600 square foot remodeling project to the current building. HOK will design and Mortenson Construction is the general contractor for the project, which is expected to be completed in August 2019.


www.chicagotribune.com/sports/football/bears/ct-spt-bears-halas-hall-expansion-20171117-story.html


----------



## RMB2007

*Mansfield Town*





















> Mansfield Town Developments are proud to announce that work on the eagerly-anticipated training facility at Woburn Lane, Pleasley, has now started.
> 
> The company are pleased to confirm, after much hard work, that a grant of £500,000 has been awarded from the Premier League and FA Facilities Fund. This will amount to 27% of the project costs, with the remaining £1.5m supplied by Mansfield Town Developments – a company owned by our chairman John Radford, without whom the project would not be possible, along with Steve Hymas, a club director and local property developer.
> 
> The state-of-the-art facility will boast a new full-sized and floodlit 3G pitch, built to FIFA standards. Furthermore, three-full sized grass pitches and a mini-pitch will make the facility a hive of activity at weekends. The pavilion will consist of four dressing rooms, showers and associated physio rooms.
> 
> Also, a function room will be situated on the ground floor, which will include kitchen facilities to allow the room to be used by the local community for functions.
> 
> Located on the first floor will be two classrooms and offices which will be used as an education hub.


https://www.mansfieldtown.net/news/2017/november/work-begins-on-new-training-ground/


----------



## RMB2007

> Plans to build up to 160 houses on Liverpool FC's training ground have been given the go-ahead.
> 
> The club will sell the Melwood site in West Derby as part of plans to redevelop its Kirkby academy site, where the first team will soon train.
> 
> The scheme was granted outline planning permission by Liverpool City Council's planning committee.
> 
> West Derby MP Stephen Twigg said he was "hugely disappointed" by the decision, and hundreds more opposed the move.


http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-merseyside-42240752


----------



## endrity

So who are the ones against the move? Residents of the area of the new training ground, or residents from the area of the old training ground? I wasn't able to understand that.


----------



## RMB2007

^^ The residents living next to the existing first team training ground at Melwood are against turning it into housing, which is the plan once the first team move out to the current LFC academy site in Kirkby.


----------



## endrity

Ok, got it, thnx. But I am surprised they think there will be more traffic. I think people going to visit Liverpool's ground every day would create quite a lot of movement already.


----------



## RMB2007

> Bristol City Football Club can confirm it has submitted formal planning permission for new training facilities at its Failand base.
> 
> Crucially the state-of-the-art site will bring together the club’s first team and Academy players and staff, further enhancing City’s player pathway programme.
> 
> Included in the new-look facility is a 500-seat floodlit show pitch, capable of hosting the club’s Under-23 matches, along with two other new full-size pitches and two more training areas.
> 
> The club has worked with the architects and project team to design a building that complements the surroundings, encompassing a gymnasium, changing rooms, medical and rehabilitation facilities and office space for the first team and Academy staff.


https://www.bcfc.co.uk/news/statement-training-ground-planning-permission-submitted/


----------



## RobH

> *English Premier League football club AFC Bournemouth has today (Wednesday) been granted permission to build a new multi-million-pound training complex on the site of the former Canford Magna Golf Club.*
> 
> Borough of Poole councillors have unanimously voted in favour of the club’s planning application, which was submitted last month.
> 
> Bournemouth noted that the application was subject to Secretary of State referral but was not called in, clearing the way for the club to start developing the 57-acre site.
> 
> The site will bring Bournemouth’s first-team development squad, academy and pre-academy training operations and facilities into one location.
> 
> The site will comprise ten full-size pitches, three junior pitches, an indoor artificial playing surface, state-of-the-art medical, fitness, sports science and rehabilitation facilities, administrative space and a theatre for press conferences.


http://www.thestadiumbusiness.com/2018/01/17/green-light-bournemouths-training-ground/


----------



## RMB2007

> *Leicester City deal for new training ground breaks down over £12m covenant*
> 
> A deal that would have seen Leicester City build a new multi-million pound training ground at a golf club in the heart of the county countryside has broken down.
> 
> The club had been ready to sanction a £2.2million deal to buy Forest Hill Golf and Conference Centre, in Botcheston, about 10 miles west of the King Power Stadium.
> 
> *However, the Mercury understands City are now looking to progress with alternative options* because of a long-standing covenant that was put on the land when it was sold to be used as a golf club.
> 
> The previous landowners Leicester City Council said the land was sold “cheaply” and if it was ever used as anything other than a golf club they would demand an “economic price” for the land that housed the old Desford boys’ school.
> 
> That price was £12m and the football club was not prepared to pay that figure and have now pulled out of the deal for Forest Hill, which was amongst a shortlist of locations identified for a new training ground.
> 
> *City are preparing to spend £60-80m on a new training complex* and had drawn up plans for Forest Hill, according to the golf club owners.


http://www.leicestermercury.co.uk/s...ws/leicester-city-new-training-ground-1113598


----------



## Naderi

Sport Lisboa e Benfica's *Sports City / Cidade Desportiva das Modalidades* in Oeiras










*Facilities*

1 Rugby field with an athletics track, plus stand with 1500 seats.
1 Multi-sports training center with 5 courts.
1 Center for gymnastics and martial arts.
1 Full size football pitch.
1 Full size rugby field.
1 indoor running track.
1 25 meter pool.
1 Building with restaurant, club offices, health club with 3000m2 and sports clinic.

*Cost*: 17 millions euros.

Video presentation: https://www.facebook.com/SLBenfica/videos/10159357180925716/

The training center with 5 courts will complement the two existing arenas next to the football stadium where 5 professional teams (handball/volleyball/futsal/rink hockey/basketball) and 4 semi-professional women's teams play.


----------



## RMB2007

> Leicester City are planning to build an £80 million, state-of-the-art, modern new training facility at a site near Loughborough.
> 
> The Mercury understands City have purchased land that was previously Park Hill Golf Club in Charnwood and have drawn up plans to develop the 180 acre site.
> 
> The club have hired architects KSS, who have previously worked on training grounds for Tottenham Hotspur and Brighton and Hove Albion, and did the ground extension at Liverpool FC’s Anfield stadium, to oversee the project, which will give City training facilities on a par with the best in the country.


www.leicestermercury.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/revealed-leicester-citys-plans-build-1142392


----------



## EPA001

^^ Such amounts are mind boggling. It shows how much more money than average clubs in the PL have to spend on players, and also on facilities.

My team Feyenoord Rotterdam is building its own new training grounds. It will be a two-stage project. First project is wel underway and comprises two pitches, and additional facilities for the first team only, so for the professionals. It will be inaugurated this summer which after decades will give the first team a dedicated training ground of their own.

The second stage is a new complex for the Feyenoord Academy and the Sports club, which is the amateur section of the club. The land for that is being cleared right now since on that site a hospital was located. (Sint Clara Ziekenhuis). The final design of the grounds has not yet been published, but construction should start in the spring and that complex will be ready in the summer of 2019. Both complexes are adjacent to the grounds where the club now trains.

The map shows the new ground for the first team at the lower right side, near the roundabout. To the left of that new training ground the new, much larger complex for the Feyenoord Academy and the Sport Club will be realised, left and upwards of the second roundabout. On the top left of the picture the preliminary outer shape of the new stadium is depicted. 










Progress:

*July 26, 2017:*

Feyenoord trainingsaccommodatie by Erwin Pakasi, on Flickr

*September 5th, 2017:*

Feyenoord Trainingsaccommodatie-1, on Flickr

*October 6th, 2017:*



















*November 9th, 2017:*

2.









3.









A new update, the first of 2018, is expected soon.


----------



## RMB2007

> Leicester City Football Club have taken the decision to reschedule the planned public consultation for supporters over a new state-of-the-art training facility due to adverse weather conditions.
> 
> The consultation was scheduled to take place from 10am on Saturday 3 March outside King Power Stadium, but will now take place at a new date, which will be confirmed in due course.
> 
> The exhibition aimed to give Leicester City supporters the chance to discuss site plans and strategy with representatives from Leicester City, project managers Deloitte and architects KSS.
> 
> LCFC is undertaking an extended period of consultation with internal stakeholders, as well as a detailed review of current best practice of comparable training facilities elsewhere in the UK and overseas to inform their aspiration to achieve a world-class training centre for the Club.
> 
> In summary, the proposals are expected to comprise the following:
> 
> - Develop a coherent masterplan for LCFC with a clear aspirational route from the earliest levels of the Club’s Academy through to the First Team.
> - Approximately 14 pitches, plus a mix of small pitches, goalkeeper and training areas.
> - Full-size indoor pitch.
> - Show pitch with a small spectator area for approximately 499 people.
> - Foundation/full-time Academy and First Team building, including accommodation, training and educational facilities.
> - Car parking facilities.
> - Sport Turf Academy building.
> - Ground maintenance building.
> - Retain a nine-hole golf course for private use.
> - Landscape and habitat mitigation and enhancements.
> - Sensitively designed and sited secure boundary and screening.


https://www.lcfc.com/news/632157/pu...w-training-facility-rescheduled/press-release


----------



## superted4

RMB2007 said:


> https://www.lcfc.com/news/632157/pu...w-training-facility-rescheduled/press-release


KSS designed what many believe to be the second best training facility in the UK, Spurs, looks like with this development, and Liverpool, their using that as the benchmark. It’s great to see all these millions clubs generate been reinvested back into infrastructure to benefit the next generation.


----------



## goldy21

Zions Bank Real (Salt Lake) Academy


----------



## carnifex2005

goldy21 said:


> Zions Bank Real (Salt Lake) Academy


Here's a 3d tour of the facility in the link below...

https://www.sltrib.com/sports/rsl/2...ake-salt-lakes-massive-new-training-facility/


----------



## RMB2007

*Minnesota Vikings*

137 images in the link below:

http://www.vikings.com/news/article...t-Rooms/9fe653a6-3822-4299-a5fc-1467c231d7f0#


----------



## goldy21

https://www.seccountry.com/florida/florida-announces-130-million-facilities-plan-new-baseball-site-standalone-football-complex-softball-upgrades

"Construction for the $65 million 130,000-square foot football training complex will be based on site availability and currently estimated to start in late 2019 or early 2020 with a completion goal of 2021. The facility will serve as the new day-to-day home for Florida football student-athletes and staff. Florida's meeting rooms, locker room, strength and conditioning area, training room and coaches' offices will all be adjacent to the practice field, creating maximum efficiency within the program. Other details are still in the development stage and will be announced later."


----------



## Chevy114

I love that colleges that make a lot of money put it back into the facilities!


----------



## slipperydog




----------



## slipperydog




----------



## RMB2007

> *Norwich City will go ahead with plans to build a new academy after supporters and board members raised £5m.*
> 
> More than 700 fans and investors put in a minimum of £500 each to exceed the £3.5m target and reach the £5m limit through a five-year bond scheme.
> 
> Work has already begun on the academy which has category one status, the highest level in English football.
> 
> *New pitches, club offices and dressing rooms will form part of the academy at the club's training ground, for which the £5m will be ring-fenced.*
> 
> Investors will earn interest and receive a 25% bonus if the Canaries are promoted to the Premier League in the next five years.


www.bbc.com/sport/football/43555702


----------



## RMB2007

> A JUDICIAL review in the Court of Appeal has found in favour of Ealing Council regarding their decision to grant QPR planning permission to develop Warren Farm for an academy and training facility.
> 
> QPR CEO Lee Hoos told www.qpr.co.uk: “A new training ground has always been at the forefront of our strategic planning for the Club.
> 
> “This decision is fantastic news and a massive step forward that finally gives us the pathway we need to see this priority through.
> 
> “The objectors have 28 days in which to file an appeal to the Supreme Court. The expiry of this will represent the final legal hurdle, which is significant news.
> 
> “We would like to place on record our gratitude to Ealing Council for their perseverance in this matter.”
> 
> The club will update supporters regarding the next stages for this development in due course.


https://www.qpr.co.uk/news/club-news/qpr-receives-welcome-news-on-warren-farm/


----------



## EPA001

> Headcoach Giovanni van Bronckhorst started on Wednesday June 28 2017 the construction works for the new training grounds for the professional team of Feyenoord. These should be ready for the start of the season 2018-2019.
> 
> On www.feyenoord.nl we publish frequent updates about the progress of the construction. Now in part 5: project manager Alain Kooiman shows Feyenoord TV what the current status of the construction is.


Update bouw trainingsaccommodatie voor de BVO:





 (spoken in Dutch)

Some pictures of the exterior:


----------



## Sheppard Fiddler

This is going to be a lovely building when it is finished - the Dutch do design very well.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *PSG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espnfc.com/paris-saint-germain/...esent-plans-for-new-training-centre-in-poissy





> The future PSG training center, located in Poissy, could be delayed due to archaeological research.
> 
> Archaeological excavations - "archelogical diagnostics" according to the PSG - are currently taking place on the lands of Poncy, in Poissy (Yvelines), bought by the Parisian club to install its future ultramodern training center. Remains of Gallo-Roman villas would be buried in the basement. According to some specialists, the real site of Lutetia (name of the Gallic city which designates Paris today) would also be located in the region of Poissy.
> 
> Depending on the discoveries, the capital club could therefore still have to delay the opening of its performance center. Scheduled for late 2020-early 2021, it may only be effective for the 2021-2022 season. In the meantime, the sports director, Antero Henrique, is thinking about improvements to the current Camp des Loges.


https://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Act...nement-retarde-par-des-fouilles-thinsp/885870


----------



## carnifex2005

Pictures of Northwestern’s new athletic facility and football practice field on the Lake Michigan shore...


----------



## master_klon

Preview of some of the almost completed Portland Timbers training facility expansion




























https://twitter.com/MerrittPaulson/status/990979740885372928

The expansion should be complete in the next few weeks, so we should see a proper reveal then. Text from the following article says that the club is also looking to expand their footprint to a third pitch at the current facility.



> Begun at the close of the 2017 regular season, the club’s training center expansion will see the space triple in growth to 24,000 square feet. Improvements include an enlarged new weight room, a film theatre room for game study and match prep, a new gourmet kitchen and commissary with players’ lounge, expanded auxiliary locker rooms, four new training tubs with expanded treatment areas, an enlarged coaches’ area, and a new media studio space.
> 
> First opened in 2012, the training center is the nexus for all Timbers teams with the first team, T2 and Academy squads all utilizing the space for practice and sports fitness. It includes two full-size playing fields—one grass and one FieldTurf. As part of the new renovation, the FIFA Quality Pro Standard FieldTurf field will get an upgrade with a newly installed pitch and the club hopes to expand the current training pitch footprint as well.
> 
> https://www.timbers.com/post/2018/0...idas-timbers-training-center-nears-completion


----------



## EPA001

*Feyenoord Rotterdam*

The new training grounds for the professional team seen from the air. The complex will be finished late this month or early next month. Picture submitted by FR-Jack.

147740425]









On the far left in the picture the new grounds for the Academy and the Amateur club will be realized. Work there should start next month and should be finished about one year later.


----------



## NL-duketown

EPA001 said:


> *Feyenoord Rotterdam*
> 
> The new training grounds for the professional team seen from the air. The complex will be finished late this month or early next month. Picture submitted by FR-Jack.
> 
> 147740425]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the far left in the picture the new grounds for the Academy and the Amateur club will be realized. Work there should start next month and should be finished about one year later.


some newer pics:


----------



## EPA001

NL-duketown said:


>


They are indeed rebuilding the Academy but the picture you are showing is not the new Feyenoord Academy. It shows the multi club building where several amateur clubs after their merger have found their new home. They are the neighbors of Feyenoord.

The final design of the Feyenoord Academy Complex has not been revealed yet. But that will soon happen.


----------



## RMB2007

> *Plans for a state-of-the-art training complex took a major step forward earlier this week when the town of Foxborough approved zoning changes, potentially paving the way for the New England Revolution to significantly expand and upgrade their current facilities.*
> 
> “We still need to undergo the permitting process with the town and make sure we do all that in the right way,” said Revolution president Brian Bilello. “But the zoning change was really the first big step in doing that, and now we’re going to walk through the other process.”
> 
> There’s no firm timeline on when that permitting process could be completed, but Bilello said the Revs hope to move forward “as quickly as possible,” and their goal is to begin construction on the site at some point this year.
> 
> A site map released after the zoning changes were approved lays out the footprint of the proposed training complex, which would feature four training fields – three grass fields and a turf field – as well as a state-of-the-art training facility that would house both the first team and the Academy.
> 
> One of those grass fields already exists and currently serves as the Revolution’s first-team training ground, but the rest of their facilities – including their locker room, meal room, strength and conditioning room and coaches’ offices – are located within Gillette Stadium. This new complex, located behind the south marketplace of Patriot Place, would provide “an expansion and an upgrade of those facilities,” according to Bilello.
> 
> “It’s expanding those facilities to have a bit more in them, given how we’ve grown over the last decade or so,” Bilello said.
> 
> Part of that growth has included the Academy, which will have locker rooms, offices and study areas within the new facility. One of the grass fields will also be dedicated to Academy use, while they’ll continue to have access to the Gillette Stadium field and the space inside the Empower Fieldhouse.


https://www.revolutionsoccer.net//p...share_button&utm_campaign=social_share_button


----------



## kuznetskiy

*FC Zenit St Petersburg*
Gazprom Training Center (also known as Udelny Park)

Location: St Petersburg, Russia
Built: 1963
Area size: ~100 000 m²















































Sources and more photos:
FC Zenit
Match TV


----------



## RMB2007

> *QPR's Warren Farm training ground gets green light!*
> 
> The Supreme Court rejected the application by Hanwell Community Forum seeking permission to appeal the order made by the Court of Appeal on 23 March 2018. Both the High Court and the Court of Appeal had previously confirmed that the council acted appropriately in granting QPR planning permission.
> 
> QPR CEO Lee Hoos added: “We’re delighted that all legal avenues to frustrate this process have now been exhausted.
> 
> “A new training ground, which brings together the first team and the academy, is an important part of a strategic long-term plan for the club.
> 
> “The delays have been very frustrating. Not only have they delayed us securing a new training ground for the club but they have delayed the huge community benefit to residents from improved sports facilities and the programmes that QPR in the Community Trust will run at Warren Farm.
> 
> “We look forward to engaging with Ealing residents, sports clubs and the council about those facilities and programmes as construction gets underway.”


https://www.qpr.co.uk/news/club-news/new-training-ground-gets-green-light/


----------



## RMB2007

> *Orlando City SC announces new training complex at Osceola Heritage Park set to open in July 2019.*
> 
> The Park, previously the spring training complex for Major League Baseball’s Houston Astros, will be fully renovated to become the permanent and exclusive training complex for Orlando City of Major League Soccer and Orlando Pride of the National Women’s Soccer League.
> 
> Located near of one of the most popular tourist destinations in the world, the Osceola/Kissimmee area training complex will be laid across approximately 20 acres, featuring four full-size grass fields, a fitness, training and recovery center, a film review room along with a players’ lounge and dining area. Two main locker rooms for City and Pride will be designed to be near replicas of the home locker room at Orlando City Stadium, helping players transition seamlessly from one home to the other. Additionally, the secured facility will have 30,000 square feet of office space for working staff and facilities to support media operations.


https://www.orlandocitysc.com/post/...announces-new-training-complex-osceola-county


----------



## GEwinnen

The expansion of the training grounds of FC Schalke 04 continues:

https://shop.luftbild-blossey.de/img/41fb04?l=de


https://www.luftbildsuche.de/foto/d...-gelsenkirchen-nordrhein-westfalen-200493.jpg
(The site at the beginning of the 90s; photographed from the opppsite side)


----------



## EPA001

The second new training ground for Feyenoord Rotterdam, this one for the academy and the amateur section, is coming along nicely.  The club released a video with an update on the construction:


----------



## RMB2007

> Knowsley Council is expected to approve plans for a new indoor pitch at Everton Football Club’s USM Finch Farm.
> 
> Everton FC wants to erect a 104,980 sq ft facility on space allocated as green belt land to the north of its existing academy building in Halewood.
> 
> The structure would house a full size covered pitch, additional changing rooms, climate control system, medical and rehabilitation space, internal viewing area and football equipment storage.
> 
> The site of the proposed facility is currently used as a floodlit artificial grass pitch, which would be relocated to the north east of the new pitch as part of the plans.


http://ymliverpool.com/council-improvements-efcs-finch-farm/36733


----------



## RMB2007

*Wasps*



> Wasps RFC close to finalising application for Leamington training centre
> 
> Wasps are finalising a planning application to Warwick District Council to build a centre of excellence for rugby on the outskirts of Leamington.
> 
> Earlier this year the Club revealed their vision to build a new training ground at the home of Old Leamingtonians RFC in Bericote.
> 
> The planning application is the next stage of the exciting development after both Old Leamingtonians RFC and Wasps agreed and finalised legal contracts, providing Wasps with a long lease and the ability to create purpose-built, state-of-the-art facilities.
> 
> The new-look facilities would include a rugby pitch for every age group at Old Leamingtonians RFC, and a new artificial pitch so matches and training can continue throughout winter.
> 
> Wasps will also have pitches to train on and use during the day, including an artificial pitch, and a modern elite training centre.


https://www.leamingtoncourier.co.uk...tion-for-leamington-training-centre-1-8735020


----------



## RMB2007

*PSG*


----------



## RMB2007

*Leicester City*

Additional renders showing their future training facility:





















> Key masterplan elements include the following:
> 
> – 12 full-size pitches, including show pitch with 500 seat stand to allow academy teams to play in a match environment
> 
> – Full-size indoor pitch signature building that moulds into the landscape forming the centre piece of the masterplan
> 
> – Integrated training centre building for first team and academy squads including fitness and hydrotherapy suites, tactics, medical, media and dining facilities
> 
> – 9 hole recreational golf course and sports turf academy which will train the next generation of elite ground staff
> 
> The facility seeks to combine best practice in elite sports training with a celebration of the Foxes culture and ethos, and work is programmed to start on site early 2019.


https://www.kssgroup.com/projects/leicester-city-fc-training-centre/


----------



## RMB2007

*Las Vegas Raiders*





















> The Raiders will be breaking ground on a new Las Vegas-area headquarters in mid-January.
> 
> The team announced an afternoon ceremony will be held on Jan. 14 at the facility's location near the Henderson Executive Airport.
> 
> The space is expected to hold offices, a gym, an outdoor pool and three practice fields with an opening date set in 2020.


https://www.ktnv.com/sports/raiders/raiders-announce-groundbreaking-for-headquarters-in-henderson

*Detroit Pistons*





















> With construction of the Henry Ford Detroit Pistons Performance Center under way, we are chronicling the progress along the way.
> The center is being built on a parcel of owned by Henry Ford. Scheduled to open in the summer of 2019, the training, sports medicine and rehabilitation complex will be a trendsetting, modern facility located at the intersection of Second Avenue and Amsterdam Street in Detroit’s New Center Area, just blocks from Henry Ford Hospital and about two miles north of Little Caesars Arena, the Pistons home court. It will house:
> 
> A 175,000-square-foot training facility and corporate headquarters for the Pistons.
> 
> A comprehensive sports medicine, treatment and rehabilitation facility managed by Henry Ford.
> 
> Pistons Academy basketball program.
> 
> Fitness, health and nutrition programs through the Pistons Fit and NBA Fit Week.
> 
> Public space for Pistons events, networking receptions and community activities.
> 
> Private and public parking structure for both Pistons and Henry Ford personnel.


https://www.henryford.com/services/sports-medicine/pistons-performance-center


----------



## The Game Is Up

The Raiders broke ground on their new headquarters in Henderson yesterday.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7etuSD2Evzw


----------



## RMB2007

*Liverpool FC*





























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1088407979387432961
https://twitter.com/TheKopiteOFF/status/1088407979387432961


----------



## RobH

_"Could it be completed before Spurs’ new stadium? "_

Cheeky, but they're 8 years behind us when it comes to developing a world-class training centre. Keep up Kopites! :lol:


----------



## RMB2007

*AS Monaco*





















> ASM’s new state-of-the-art multifunctional sports complex “Center for Sporting Excellence” (“Center”) at La Turbie will be located on a plot of 5 ha while the Center’s main building will occupy over 7,500 m2. Its facilities will include three football pitches meeting UEFA and French Football Federation standards; a fitness center, a medical center, a rehabilitation zone, a restaurant, and a conference hall with capacity for 80 people.
> 
> The Center is being integrated into the local landscape with full respect for the environment. Solar panels will be installed on the roof of the building to ensure independent hot water supply. In addition, all land extracted during the earthworks will be reused after the construction phase. The investments in the construction of the Center have amounted to EUR 55 million. It is expected to be open by the 2020-21 season.


https://www.asmonaco.com/en/las-monaco-devoile-ses-projets-thenextlevel/


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

Love that Monaco training ground. Was there something on the site previously, like a quarry? Surely, they haven't dug out the side of the hill just for this? No doubt they'll put some netting up but the idea of the ball being punted clear and straight down the valley is appealing.


----------



## Llapi 1

*FC Prishtina new Football Training Grounds & Facilities (Project):* :cheers:


----------



## RMB2007

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> Love that Monaco training ground. Was there something on the site previously, like a quarry? Surely, they haven't dug out the side of the hill just for this? No doubt they'll put some netting up but the idea of the ball being punted clear and straight down the valley is appealing.














> The association football club AS Monaco FC have had their training ground in La Turbie since 1981. The training center is located in an old quarry.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Turbie


----------



## The Game Is Up

Inter Miami proposes using Fort Lauderdale's Lockhart Stadium site for training facility

https://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/fl-sp-lockhart-stadium-inter-miami-mls-20190128-story.html


----------



## The Game Is Up

> With that plan in motion, Beckham and Mas’ Inter Miami CF have turned their attention to Broward and Lockhart Stadium.
> 
> They have proposed to the city of Fort Lauderdale building a state-of-the-art training facility, multi-purpose sport stadium, youth fields that would be used by the team’s youth academy, according to the Sun-Sentinel.
> 
> It would also have public facilities such as a playground, running track, a dog park, and possibly a community meeting center.
> 
> Lockhart Stadium, which opened in 1959, has had a long history as a soccer venue, with the Fort Lauderdale Strikers and Miami Fusion, among others, calling the stadium home in the past. The facility, however, has fallen into disrepair in recent years and currently sits idol.
> 
> For Inter Miami, another key factor is that the stadium has a central location for South Florida’s three counties.
> 
> The Inter Miami youth academy will have teams that range in age from 12 to 19. More than 120 athletes will get a fully funded opportunity to train as they pursue their collegiate or professional soccer careers, according to the Sun-Sentinel.
> 
> In addition to the academy, the complex would also house Inter Miami’s technical staff.
> 
> The stadium could host MLS preseason games and local high school sporting events.
> 
> Inter Miami has proposed paying for all of the design and construction of the team facilities along with public facilities, except for a community meeting center. Once built, the team would pay for the maintenance of their facilities and city would pay for the maintenance of the community facilities.
> 
> The proposed agreement would last for 50 years.


https://miami.cbslocal.com/2019/01/29/beckham-turns-eye-to-ft-lauderdales-lockhart-stadium/


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *AS Monaco*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.asmonaco.com/en/las-monaco-devoile-ses-projets-thenextlevel/


----------



## RMB2007

> *Representatives from Brighton and Hove Albion Football Club have made their case for the extension of their Lancing training ground to councillors.*
> 
> The American Express Elite Football Performance Centre, owned by Albion, is hoping to expand into a corner of land to the south east of the site.
> 
> *The proposals, which have yet to be submitted in a planning application, include building a club hub and three additional football pitches on the land.*
> 
> Laura Collins, projects manager for the football club, told members of Lancing Parish Council at a meeting on Wednesday that it would give the women and girls teams a dedicated facility to train in.
> 
> The club hub would include advanced medical and sports science facilities, a yoga and pilates studio and changing rooms, including a changing places facility for people with complex needs.
> 
> If plans for the extension are approved, the football club hopes that work would begin in the summer.


https://www.worthingherald.co.uk/ne...cing-councillors-react-to-proposals-1-8796401



> Brighton & Hove Albion FC’s state-of-the-art training and teaching facility is a Category One status training centre under the Premier League’s Elite Player Performance Plan.
> 
> The facility includes 11 full and half size natural grass and artificial pitches, plus a half size covered indoor pitch, ensuring playing facilities are accessible and playable throughout the seasons.
> 
> The distinctive Y-shaped building provides secure accommodation wings for the club’s professional squads and academy youth teams, plus a separate wing for common recreation, medical treatment and media facilities and gymnasium.


https://www.kssgroup.com/projects/bhafc-ntg/


----------



## aquamaroon

From the Raiders a video about their new headquarters, including a fly through rendering of their new training facility (render starts at about 1:28):






Also, from Twitter, a map of the facility:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084875012790575106


----------



## Urmstoniain

Desperately sad...

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...amengo-football-traning-centre-brazilian-club


----------



## RobH

aquamaroon said:


> From the Raiders a video about their new headquarters, including a fly through rendering of their new training facility (render starts at about 1:28)


I'd never really given this much thought before, but are NFL franchises basically the main team with no other subsidiary teams? Because I assume this training facility will be (one of) the best in the US, but it 'only' has four fields.

Compare that with Premier League training grounds. Ours has 15 pitches, Leicester are looking at installing 12, Liverpool's new training facility has 16, Man City's also has 16.

Do younger age teams, reserve teams, women's teams (that are increasingly training on the same site as their first team counterparts in football) not exist in the NFL? I guess the youth side of things is covered by College Football?


----------



## aquamaroon

^^ Yep! To answer your questions, an NFL franchise is basically its own self contained entity with no "reserve squads," "academies" or things of that nature. NFL squads run about 53 men on a roster, with about 8 or so "practice squad" members who train with the team but don't suit up on gameday. this can rise up to 80 plus players during training camp, but that's as high as it gets. And so the four fields are plenty to get the work in. Oftentimes the offense and defense second units will be on one field, while different position groups (receivers, quarterbacks etc.) work on another, while special teams might be practicing kicking on a third field. Also, one field may be turf and the rest grass to get used to a particular surface for that week. But otherwise that's it, the development for the NFL is handled at the collegiate level with NCAA teams and the league is more than happy with that arrangement (because it's free for them! :lol

There is ONE caveat though: with the newest facilities they are often planned with community sport in mind (as part of a public funding scheme) and the local High School football teams will use the main practice field for big games and championships and what not. This is seen in the Dallas Cowboys' training facility and the new Minnesota Vikings one, and may be the case here as well. :cheers:




















ETA: It's funny you mention this, because I had the exact opposite reaction as yours! I'd see the grounds posted here and my first thought would be "why do you need 15 fields for like 30 guys??" :lol:


----------



## aquamaroon

Urmstoniain said:


> Desperately sad...
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...amengo-football-traning-centre-brazilian-club


So very very sad and senseless . R.I.P.


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol Bears*





















> A professional rugby union club will start work to build a ‘world-class training facility’ between two villages next month.
> 
> Bristol Bears successfully applied to North Somerset Council in April 2017 to build a training complex on land at Kingcott Farm, between Failand and Abbots Leigh.
> 
> The rugby club will build a two-storey training barn containing a gym, changing rooms, a floodlit all-weather 4G pitch, three grass pitches and offices for staff.
> 
> Work will begin next month and the club aims to be using the facilities by April 2020.


https://www.northsomersettimes.co.u...-build-training-facility-in-failand-1-5885228


----------



## The Game Is Up

A report on the new Raiders facility from Raiders 1967:


----------



## RMB2007

Brighton & Hove Albion Football Club are planning to expand their training ground. The extension to the existing building would contain a new gym for the first team, additional changing rooms, wellness spa, treatment rooms and relaxation pods:





































The club would also build an additional building (Club Hub) that would contain changing rooms, gym, yoga studio, resistance pool and many other things. This building would be for Brighton & Hove Albion Women & Girls Football Club:



















Planning application link:

http://docs.adur-worthing.gov.uk/NI...=1&DOC_CLASS_CODE=DA&folder1_ref=AWDM/0236/19


----------



## AstroBiont

RMB2007 said:


> *Bristol Bears*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.northsomersettimes.co.u...-build-training-facility-in-failand-1-5885228


Does anyone know if the revised scheme includes the indoor half-sized training pitch that was previously reported when these plans were first announced in late 2016 (page 30 of this thread)? I've tried Googling for the info and the reported blurb that I've seen is that the mass of the scheme hasn't changed significantly, and it also looks like the structure is still there in the revised renders, but those renders seem to crop it out or marginalise it. I haven't seen an internal shot of it in the updated renders and there's no mention of it in the Chairman's comments or reporting that I've seen.


----------



## AstroBiont

RMB2007 said:


>


Brighton's training ground has always reminded me of a smaller version of the English FA's St. George's Park training ground (it's still hugely impressive in it's own right though - just that St. George's Park is immense). It's the Y-shaped building with a large indoor pitch at its foot that does it. This proposed extension will make it even more similar-looking.


----------



## RMB2007

AstroBiont said:


> Does anyone know if the revised scheme includes the indoor half-sized training pitch that was previously reported when these plans were first announced in late 2016 (page 30 of this thread)? I've tried Googling for the info and the reported blurb that I've seen is that the mass of the scheme hasn't changed significantly, and it also looks like the structure is still there in the revised renders, but those renders seem to crop it out or marginalise it. I haven't seen an internal shot of it in the updated renders and there's no mention of it in the Chairman's comments or reporting that I've seen.


Yes, the indoor training barn is still included. The recent plans can be found by clicking the link below:

https://planning.n-somerset.gov.uk/...s.do?activeTab=documents&keyVal=PJXAE2LPMSX00


----------



## AstroBiont

Thanks for the info RMB2007.


----------



## The Game Is Up

New on the Las Vegas Raiders facilities from Raiders 1967:


----------



## AstroBiont

> *Germany give Gareth Southgate seal of approval by COPYING England's ideas
> 
> While the Three Lions reached the World Cup semi-finals last summer, the 2014 champions failed to get out their group
> 
> By John Cross
> Chief Football Writer
> 22:30, 18 MAR 2019*
> 
> We have been waiting years for this.
> 
> After years of England trying to copy the Germans, they have given Gareth Southgate their seal of approval by trying to nick England’s ideas.
> 
> The German Football Federation have made top level visits to St George’s Park to try and tap into knowledge about building their new training centre.
> 
> Plus they have been asking for advice on coaching, player and coach development as well as the Football Association’s media operation.


Full story in the link below:

https://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/germany-give-gareth-southgate-seal-14155056?2


----------



## RMB2007

^^












> DFB headquarters and academy in Frankfurt
> 
> The city of Frankfurt has handed over to the German Football Association a 15 hectare part of the former racetrack area in the Niederrad district. There, the new headquarters and academy are to be created.
> 
> The association is planning to complete the new building in 2021. A public park is planned on the further area of ​​the former racetrack.


https://www.stadionwelt.de/sw_stadi...t&folder=sites&site=news_detail&news_id=19177


----------



## AstroBiont

A more substantial report than my link to the brief tabloid article 2 posts above on the German Football Federation's fact-finding visit, along with some thoughts on securing dual/multi nationality talent for the England setup:

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2019/mar/18/germany-dan-ashworth-england-st-georges-park


----------



## The Game Is Up

Video update on Raiders training facility from Raiders 1967:


----------



## RMB2007

> *Leicester City’s state-of-the-art new training ground has taken its next steps towards becoming a reality in recent weeks, as the Club prepares to deliver its vision for a world-class sports facility in north Leicestershire.*
> 
> Plans for the development of the former Park Hill Golf and Fishing Centre at Charnwood were revealed by the Club in February 2018, in what Vice Chairman Aiyawatt Srivaddhanaprabha described as ‘a once-in-a-generation opportunity’ to make a sizeable, meaningful investment in the Club’s long-term future.
> 
> And following the appointment of McLaren Construction as the project’s principal contractor, initial preparations and earthworks to transform the 185-acre site are now firmly under way.
> 
> The new training centre will be among the most modern football facilities in Europe, including:
> 
> - Eleven full-size pitches including a 499-seater mini-venue show pitch
> - Eight smaller pitches, five training grids and two goalkeeping areas
> - Full-size artificial indoor pitch
> - Thirty five bedrooms of on-site accommodation
> - Rehabilitation facilities and hydrotherapy pool
> - Training centre building including dining areas, administration offices and media centre
> - Sports turf academy for the development of the next generation of grounds staff
> 
> Over 11 hectares of retained woodland will be bolstered by the planting of 38,000 new trees. These will supplement the 9,000 trees removed or replanted for earthwork enablement, which in turn has created 900 tonnes of wood chips that will be used as biomass fuel. The development will also see the retention of 4.4 hectares of new planting and landscaping and 14.6 hectares of wildflower grassland.
> 
> Protected newts inhabiting areas of the site earmarked for development were collected and rehomed in nearby ponds before Christmas and the remainder will be moved when they emerge from hibernation in the spring. From the ponds on site, 400 fish have been netted and moved to a new home elsewhere on site.
> 
> Preparation of the site will continue over the course of the next month before foundations for the main buildings are set. *The development is expected to accelerate quickly, with the aim of having the new facility open and operational ahead of the start of the 2020/21 season.*


https://www.lcfc.com/news/1153859/works-on-new-leicester-city-training-ground-under-way


----------



## RMB2007

> AFC Bournemouth's new training ground will begin once revised plans are approved
> 
> The club are planning a phased build which will bring the first team, development squad, academy and pre-academy training operations and facilities into one location.
> 
> The centre will include ten full-size pitches, three junior pitches, an indoor artificial playing surface, an outdoor artificial playing surface, state-of-the-art medical, fitness, sports science and rehabilitation facilities, administrative space and a press conference theatre.


https://www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/s...n-imminently-once-revised-plans-are-approved/


----------



## RMB2007

*Las Vegas Raiders*



















https://twitter.com/FOX5Vegas


----------



## GerLfcFan

Celtic plan a major redevelopment of their old Barrowfield training ground



















http://www.celticfc.net/news/16266


----------



## RMB2007

> Spanish firm Cruz y Ortiz Arquitectos have revealed the first concept images of their latest project – a 260,000 sq m football complex in Dalian, China.
> 
> The expansive campus will comprise 23 regulation-size pitches, a hotel, gardens, and a select number of short-stay residential units.
> 
> The US$297m (€264.7m, £235.8m) facility will also function as a training ground and academy for professional teams and youth clubs, including Dalian Yifang FC.
> 
> The ambitious project is being developed by Chinese conglomerate, Wanda Group, who acquired Dalian Yifang last year after the company sold its 17 per cent stake in Atletico Madrid.
> 
> In a statement, Wanda Group said the scheme would address the “lack of continuity in China’s football talent pipeline”.
> 
> “The number of youth players in Dalian is less than a tenth of what it was at its peak,” said the company. “The first thing we intend to do is build a youth training system, which shows that Wanda has identified the core factor to promote the revitalisation of football in Dalian.”
> 
> The first stage of the development is expected to be completed in December.


www.leisureopportunities.co.uk/news...e-football-with-sprawling-sports-city-/342212


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

That Dalian facility looks great but surely they're going to have a better junction for the car park? I wouldn't fancy turning out of there with the trees blocking the view of what could be fast moving traffic! Also is that really an 8-lane T-junction without traffic lights? I'm sure it will all be properly designed in the end but it does look weird.


----------



## RMB2007

*Watford*












> *Watford FC has been refused permission to keep an inflatable dome up at its training ground all year round.*
> 
> Hertsmere Borough Council has decided the 22m structure at the London Colney site is “harmful to the open character” of the green belt land.
> 
> In October last year, the Premier League club’s application for the dome was approved but under the condition it could only be inflated between October 1 and April 1, over the next five years.
> 
> Nine objections to the application were received. Neighbours have described the dome as an “eyesore”.
> 
> *Arsenal FC, who train next door to Watford, objected to the dome describing it as “obtrusive” but wrote to say it would be “less adverse to it” if the Watford logo was removed and further trees were planted to screen it.*
> 
> Watford has been using the facility as an indoor training centre over the winter months but also pointed to the “substantial and unprecedented” interest in the dome by community groups.
> 
> The club has a right to appeal the planning officer’s decision.


https://www.watfordobserver.co.uk/n...o-keep-inflatable-dome-up-at-training-ground/


----------



## JimB

^^^^

Not sure that that’s the cleverest move on Arsenal’s part. If they are ever in need of planning permission for potential further work on their training ground, it’s now a given that Watford will object as a matter of principle.


----------



## RobH

The above report is badly misleading...here's a better one...



> *Watford refused permission to keep inflatable training ground dome up all year round despite Arsenal blessing *
> 
> ...
> 
> Numerous objections to the dome are mentioned in the council’s report and it is stated how the common theme of these is that the structure is “an eyesore that spoils views over the Green Belt from as far afield as London Colney High Street”.
> 
> All of the responses that were received from neighbours and members of the public in the surrounding area were objections - except for Arsenal.
> 
> The Gunners are Watford’s training ground neighbours and were onboard with the Hornets keeping the dome inflated all year, although it is added in the report “they would be less averse to it if its logos were removed and if further trees were planted to screen it”.
> 
> ...


https://www.standard.co.uk/sport/fo...-all-year-round-despite-arsenal-a4164921.html


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

JimB said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Not sure that that’s the cleverest move on Arsenal’s part. If they are ever in need of planning permission for potential further work on their training ground, it’s now a given that Watford will object as a matter of principle.


If the giant Watford badge is facing the Arsenal training ground then it doesn't serve any purpose other than annoying them. They don't want to see that every time they look up. It does seem to be above the service entrance. I think it is reasonable to request it removed. Objecting to any work at all would be a problem.


----------



## RMB2007

> AFC Bournemouth have today (Monday, 1st July) submitted amended plans to Bournemouth, Christchurch and Poole Council for a new multi-million pound training complex.
> 
> The club currently have planning permission to develop the 57-acre former Canford Magna Golf Club site, which was granted in December 2017.
> 
> Over the past three months, the club have been drawing up revised, improved plans for the state-of-the art centre, which have now been submitted as an amendment to the existing permission.
> 
> Once approved, the development will begin with immediate effect and the phased build will bring AFC Bournemouth’s first team, development squad, academy and pre-academy training operations into one location.
> 
> The centre will offer first-class facilities, including nine full-size pitches, three junior pitches, three goalkeeping pitches, an indoor artificial playing surface and an outdoor artificial playing surface, as well as state-of-the-art medical, fitness, sports science and rehabilitation facilities, administrative space and a press conference theatre.


https://www.afcb.co.uk/news/club-news/amended-plans-submitted-for-training-complex


----------



## EPA001

*Feyenoord Rotterdam*

After moving the professional team to a new training ground last Summer this Summer the Feyenoord Academy (and the Amateur Division) will move to their new ground, just 300 meters up the road. The boundaries of the complex are virtually adjacent to the new ground of the professional team. A tour of the complex (commentary in Dutch only):


----------



## RMB2007

> *Paris Saint-Germain Training Center: environmental and building permits granted*
> 
> On Tuesday 16th July, the environmental and building permits for the Paris Saint-Germain Training Center and Youth Academy Training Center in Poissy were granted. Obtaining these permits was a major step forward in the project’s realisation.
> 
> The first-ever 100% Paris Saint-Germain facility, this new multisport venue is a key part of the Club’s development strategy. Entirely dedicated to performance, the Paris Saint-Germain Training Center will be positioned as a top-quality sporting destination for athletes and talents from all over the world.
> 
> The building permit applications submitted in January 2018 concerned the training center, the youth academy training center and the stadium building projects. The building permits and the environmental permit were granted following a public inquiry, which was carried out between 18th February and 29th March 2019 and led to a positive response from the inquiry commission. *Now that these permits have been granted, the project timetable can be firmed up, with a view to opening the center in summer 2022.*
> 
> Located 25 minutes away from the Parc des Princes and 10 minutes from the Ooredoo Center, the 74-hectare Paris Saint-Germain Training Center will boast 150,000m2 of outdoor spaces for training, 17 football pitches (including one covered pitch), 2 dojos and more than 4,000m2 dedicated to handball. A 3,000-seat stadium, at the focal point of the site, will host official competitions for the women’s team, who will take up residence at the Ooredoo Center.
> 
> The Paris Saint-Germain Training Center will offer optimum living, training and learning conditions. With more space, new equipment and new technologies, the Paris Saint-Germain Training Center will enable the Club to innovate in all aspects of performance over the long term, offering comprehensive guidance for youth academy players and professional players alike.
> 
> THE PROJECT’S KEY FEATURES
> • 74 hectares
> • 25 minutes from the Parc des Princes
> • 150,000m2 of outdoor spaces dedicated to training
> • 17 football pitches, 1 of which is covered
> • A 3,000-seat stadium
> • 180 professional athletes and youth players to use the facilities year-round
> • Due to open: summer 2022


https://en.psg.fr/teams/the-club/co...er-environmental-and-building-permits-granted


----------



## Fox in the North

https://www.lcfc.com/galleries/1304079/progress-continues-in-north-leicestershire

Progress Continues In North Leicestershire
A look at the latest images from the site of Leicester City's new training ground in Charnwood.

Newly-formed roads have provided access throughout the site, as building work gathers pace.

Investment in a training facility to rival the very best in Europe is the latest phase of King Power International's long-term vision for Leicester City.

Earthmovers have helped shape the landscape of the Club's new training facility since work began earlier this year.

Land has been flattened where 11 full-size training pitches - as well as eight smaller pitches, five training grids and two goalkeeping areas - will be formed.
Steel frameworks and foundations are starting to form on the 185-acre site.

A sports turf academy, among the first of its kind in the UK, will be established at the training facility, for the development of the next generation of sports turf specialists, both nationally and internationally.

Work is now underway on the stunning indoor training pitch, which will stand at just over 40 feet high.

Construction on the stand for the 499-seater show pitch is now underway.
Up to 1,640 tonnes of steel frameworks are expected to be installed throughout the coming months.

Large areas which are dedicated to the first team training pitches have been cleared as construction begins.

The training facility is set to provide an inspirational place of work for staff and players at the Football Club.

The main training centre and indoor pitch building will include a variety of facilities for players and staff.

Almost 900 reptiles and over 400 fish have been carefully translocated and re-homed to new locations, allowing the on-site staff to begin building larger structures.

Thirty-five bedrooms, rehabilitation facilities and a hydrotherapy pool are all also part of the masterplan.


----------



## EPA001

*Official opening Feyenoord Football Academy and the Sportclub Feyenoord (amateur section).*

Yesterday the newly built complex "Nieuw Varkenoord" was officially opened. Already today the first matches will be played here.

It has become quite an impressive complex from which the Feyenoord Academy and the Sportclub Feyenoord can work together to further grow and improve in the future in every aspect of football and education.

This big step was very necessary since the facilities on the adjacent old complex were heavily outdated. And many clubs (also in The Netherlands) have surpassed with their new grounds what Feyenoord could offer for a long time. Now both the complexes (for the professional section last year and since yesterday for the Academy and the Sportclub) are among the best in the country.

There are still some things to do inside the building, and on the outside as well (also decorative elements will be added). Also the landscaping is not quite done yet. But within several weeks from now that is all expected to be finished.

The official opening was done by Giovanni van Bronckhorst and Robin van Persie, two of the most successful players coming from the Feyenoord Academy which are internationally famous now. 

Video:





Some pictures (from www.fr12.nl):

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









Link to all the pictures:
https://www.fr12.nl/fotoverslagen/2019-2020/1141-fotoverslag-opening-nieuw-varkenoord.html


----------



## marcobruls

Im sure the national coaches of morocco and turkey are thrilled.


----------



## aquamaroon

> *Dolphins break ground on new training facility in Miami-Dade*
> 
> By:Kyle Crabbs | August 23, 2019 7:25 am ET
> 
> It has been a long time since the Miami Dolphins have practiced where they play, but that’s about to change. The Dolphins broke ground on Wednesday across the street from Hard Rock Stadium at the site of their new training facility, which is scheduled to be completed in the spring of 2021. Hopefully the Dolphins will have an energized, successful team to pair with the new training facility, too.
> 
> The Dolphins have been practicing at the Baptist Health Training Facility at Nova Southeastern University for nearly 30 years — they made the transition there in 1993. But the Dolphins aren’t just looking at a return to practicing in the same vicinity as their stadium as a convenience to players. Dolphins CEO Tom Garfinkel explained this is a great opportunity to enhance the cohesion and culture of the Dolphins’ organization.
> 
> “Buildings don’t win championships, but cultures and environments do to some degree and coaches and players certainly do,” said Garfinkel. “If we can support the coaching staff and players with a better environment to work in, more efficient environment to work in, more resources around them, it can only be a good thing.”
> 
> Miami’s new facility is being described as “state of the art” — featuring all of the possible amenities players will need in order to train, recover and rehab, all in one central location.



https://dolphinswire.usatoday.com/2...round-on-new-training-facility-in-miami-dade/



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164195396920516608



























































:cheers:


----------



## aquamaroon

From the Miami Dolphins website, some additional information about the new facility:



> The 217,200 square feet complex (125,000 sq. feet training facility and 92,200 sq. feet indoor field) is more than 50,000 square feet larger than the team’s current facility. The Baptist Health Training Complex will house an innovation hub for new technology, spatial computing and a walkthrough space, a state-of-the-art hydrotherapy area, fuel bar, dedicated recovery area including cryotherapy and isolation tanks, an athletic training room with expansive rehabilitation space, meeting rooms with direct access to the fields, a two-story weight room with a cardio deck, locker rooms, equipment space, dining hall, auditorium, an outdoor practice area with two full natural grass fields, full indoor practice facility, a lobby with a grand staircase, office area, press area, fan amenities and a broadcast area.


In addition, some more renders (in higher resolution as well) as well as some photos from the groundbreaking :cheers::











































































More photos and renders at the link! :cheers:


----------



## RMB2007

*Sevilla FC *












> The Sevilla FC, on the morning of Monday 16 September, has unveiled what will be his new sports city, which will be called Campus sports and business Ramón Cisneros Palacios José. In total, the project covers a total area of ​​260,000 square meters, which will be divided into 60,000 for the first team and 200,000 for the Nerva quarry. Santiago Balbontín, facilities director, has exposed the project to the media present there.
> 
> The main stadium of the sporting city of Blanquirroja, Jesús Navas, will also have a notable expansion in many of its plots, with a constructed area of ​​20,000 square meters - Sánchez Pizjuán has 31,000 square meters. On the one hand, the capacity for the matches will be 6,500 spectators, also hosting 500 employees spread over two floors throughout the stadium.
> 
> With regard to the stands, the Preference will be dedicated to the changing rooms of the lower ranks, with a medical center, a press room and offices for football technicians, approximately one hundred people. Likewise, the Fund tier will host the departmental offices, where some 150 people will work, in addition to being the place for people who work on SFC TV and SFC Radio.
> 
> The North Gol tier, meanwhile, will have the function of general storage, while the South Gol will host the construction of a covered soccer pavilion 7, in addition to a pool and a gym for the lower ranks, in a total of 3,500 square meters. Finally, on an area of ​​3,000 square meters, a series of auxiliary buildings will be built, which will lead to a press room, cafeteria, meeting place for clubs, maintenance and services.


https://www.sevillafc.es/actualidad...-ciudad-deportiva-corazon-sociedad-sevilla-fc


----------



## RMB2007

> New Training Facility for MK Dons announced for National Bowl
> 
> Milton Keynes Development Partnership (MKDP) and Milton Keynes Council (MKC) have reached an agreement with Milton Keynes Dons that will allow the Football Club to develop a new state-of-the-art training facility at the MK Bowl.
> 
> MK Dons expect to make the planning application for the 49-acre site early in the new year, including plans that will see the Bowl used 365 days a year by the First Team, Academy and the Milton Keynes community.
> 
> As well as 12 football pitches, the community hub will include changing, fitness and medical facilities, classrooms, administration as well as food and beverage provisions.
> 
> Plans also ensure that the MK Bowl will be available as an enhanced hub for cycling and as a music venue for artists from around the world.


https://www.mkfm.com/news/local-news/new-training-facility-for-mk-dons-announced-for-national-bowl/


----------



## aquamaroon

ESPN's Rachel Nichols interviewed Steph Curry at the Golden State Warriors' new practice facility, the "Biofreeze Performance Center" and later in the clip he gave her a tour of their new training digs. Tour starts at about 2:59 in the video, couple quick highlights: Showers built for 7-footers, facial recognition technology to build up data on player performance on the court, and a bar with Kombucha on tap! :cheers:


----------



## Fox in the North

Drone footage of the new Leicester City training complex in Seagrave


----------



## RMB2007

^^

Some screen captures:


----------



## RMB2007

> ACF Fiorentina is pleased to announce that today, in collaboration with the Municipality of Bagno a Ripoli, the area on the edge of the city of Florence has been identified where the new Sports Center and the offices of the Viola company will be located and follow-up to the notarial subscription for the acquisition of the properties.
> 
> The new Casa Viola, which will extend over an area of ​​approximately 25 hectares and will be one of the largest sports centers in Italy, will host all the offices of the Club, the training camps of the men's and women's First Team and those of the youth teams.
> 
> We expect to begin construction work within 12 months. During this time, we will work on the project and carry out all administrative procedures.


http://it.violachannel.tv/vc13-dett...a-fiorentina-ha-scelto-bagno-a-ripoli-pe.html


----------



## Fox in the North

New progress footage has been put up on YouTube for the new Leicester City Training Ground :cheers:


----------



## Fox in the North

https://www.lcfc.com/news/1426146/steel-frameworks-begin-to-take-shape-at-new-training-facility/press-release

https://www.lcfc.com/tv/1437399/new-city-training-ground-site-continues-to-progress

*Steel Frameworks Begin To Take Shape At New Training Facility
*

The construction of steel frameworks on the main building of Leicester City’s new state-of-the-art training facility is well underway as the Club’s vision for a world-class venue for their non-matchday football operation takes shape in north Leicestershire.

Investment in a training facility to rival the very best in Europe is the latest phase in the realisation of King Power International’s long-term vision for Leicester City.

The installation of extensive steel works – amounting to 1,640 tonnes – will continue over the next few months, allowing for concrete flooring to be added within the main building.

The training centre is designed to be a full-inclusive facility as the Club ensures its staff can operate in surroundings befitting its ambitions for the future.

While the walls and roof of the breath-taking indoor pitch will start to take shape shortly, foundations are also being laid for the 499-seater stand for the stunning on-site ‘show pitch’.

That venue has been specifically devised to allow Academy teams to sample an authentic matchday experience within the grounds of the Club's training facility.

Elsewhere, now the below-ground drainage is installed and the infrastructure for pitch drainage is established, fencing around the artificial pitches has also been constructed.

Work is underway on a large machine storage unit that will house a variety of specialist turf equipment for the pitches, golf course and landscaped areas. This building will also become the hub for energy distribution for pitch undersoil heating and a state-of-the-art irrigation system.

Further to this, the Sports Turf Academy building is now taking shape and brickwork has begun and the building is water tight. This will form a unique project to educate and train the next generation of sports turf students while offering support to local grassroots sports clubs to improve their playing surfaces.

An outline of the facility is now clearly visible as the earthworks for the first team car park and main entrance road are being laid.

Since our last update on the progress of the construction, local wildlife has now been safely translocated following their emergence from hibernation during the spring.

The careful translocation of wildlife included a process of providing new habitats for local birds, while 888 reptiles, including newts, have been safely moved to new homes.

In winter, over 400 fish were netted and rehomed to a new location elsewhere on site and 11 hectares of retained woodland will eventually be bolstered by the planting of 38,000 new trees.

All this has enabled the on-site team of workers to begin the formation of 11 full-size training pitches - as well as eight smaller pitches, five training grids and two goalkeeping areas.

Thirty bedrooms are also set to be built on-site before the development's completion, while rehabilitation facilities and a hydrotherapy pool are part of the masterplan.

It is a facility which promises to provide an inspirational place of work for the Club's staff and football professionals, strengthening Leicestershire's status as a home for world-class sport.

LCFC.com and LCFC TV will continue to provide updates on the development as Leicester City's exciting future becomes a reality in Charnwood.


----------



## Pucelano

*Real Valladolid*

40 hectares










Saludos.


----------



## slipperydog

*Inter Miami CF*



> Inter Miami CF will transform Fort Lauderdale’s Lockhart site into its permanent training complex with the addition of an 18,000-capacity stadium. The community will gain access to over 30 acres of green space to include proposed amenities such as youth soccer fields, a park, and a community center when the project is complete. The Training complex in Fort Lauderdale will remain the permanent training complex for all of the Clubs’ teams, ranging from the U13 Academy up to the MLS first team.
























MORE IMAGES: https://www.intermiamicf.com/club/facilities/training-complex


----------



## AtomicWasp

Wasps RFC have at a 3rd attempt purchased a site for a new training facility and centre of excellence.

https://www.wasps.co.uk/news/club-statement-training-base/


----------



## RMB2007

*Reading*








> READING have released aerial footage of their new £50m training facility, which will soon be home to their first team, Academy and women’s sides.
> 
> The Bearwood Park site, set over almost 120 acres, will host three full-size first-team pitches (with the same dimensions as the pitch at the Madejski Stadium), a floodlit artificial 3G pitch, goalkeeping practice area, first-team building and Academy facility.
> 
> The new training ground, which is five miles from the Madjeski, is three times bigger than Hogwood and will cost more than £50m to complete, according to the club.
> 
> Phase one was finished in July, when owner Yongge Dai said: “This new forward-thinking facility has been carefully researched and planned out. It has been designed to serve not only our first team, but also every age group in our Academy, our women’s team and our staff.
> 
> "Bearwood Park will help bring Reading Football Club even closer together. I believe this will be one of the very best training grounds in the country and I am delighted to open the gates to the first team for the first time this morning.”
> 
> Phase two, which involves completion of the buildings, is currently underway. It is envisaged that the first team will continue to train at Hogwood for the remainder of this season and a date has not yet been set for the site to become fully operational.


https://trainingground.guru/articles/reading-release-aerial-footage-of-new-training-ground


----------



## AstroBiont

> *Sir Alex Ferguson: Cormack Park can help Aberdeen to 'highest level'*
> 
> 1 hour ago From the section Aberdeen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson, left, opened the facility with Aberdeen chairman Stewart Milne and director Dave Cormack
> 
> *Sir Alex Ferguson says Aberdeen's new training facilities and football academy can help take the club to "the highest level".*
> 
> The former Pittodrie boss guided the club to Uefa Cup Winners' Cup success in 1983, as well as three league titles and four Scottish Cups.
> 
> He said the Cormack Park hub is "up there with the best" he has seen.
> 
> "I think this is an indication of the progress of the club now," the former Manchester United manager added.
> 
> "It's absolutely imperative to have a training ground. The positive impact on performance and morale of best-in-class facilities cannot be underestimated - and these are up there with the best I've seen.
> 
> "There is no doubt Cormack Park will help the club to attract, retain and develop the players and coaches it needs to compete. This will be the envy of many other clubs, not just in Scotland."
> 
> The first stage of the two-phase project - which features the new stadium at Kingsford - is being named Cormack Park, in recognition of vice-chairman Dave Cormack.
> 
> It features a training pavilion, groundsman's accommodation, three training pitches, two floodlit 3G surfaces and two grass parks, as well as outdoor and indoor space for community-based sporting and recreational activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cormack Park - Aberdeen's new £12 million training facility campus
> 
> ...


Full story in link below:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/50253110


----------



## ChoCho123

> Crystal Palace Football Club has revealed plans to develop its Academy site in Bromley in an attempt to secure Category 1 status in time for the commencement of the 2020/21 season, subject to planning permission.
> 
> On Thursday night, the club presented its plans to local residents, before a planning application is submitted to Bromley Council in November.
> 
> Last December, the club secured a long-term lease for the site on Copers Cope Road, Beckenham, which is opposite the first-team training facility in south London. The Academy operates primarily out of this main site, but relies heavily on nearby facilities to meet increasing demand for its playing, training and education offering to more than 220 players.
> 
> The plans include major expansion and enhancement of the football facilities – including a full-size covered pitch, but great importance has been placed on improving welfare facilities for the club’s young players.
> 
> This includes new educational facilities, with the creation of up to five classrooms, lecture rooms and meeting spaces, and up to eight tutors will be employed to ensure players receive the very best education on site.
> 
> There are also plans to expand the wider player-care provision, providing enhanced physical and mental support – including the employment of a full-time psychologist. A new medical treatment, rehabilitation, and sports science facility will be built.
> 
> The plans include:
> 
> Campus-style internal and external refit to all buildings
> New classrooms, lecture rooms and meeting spaces
> A new medical treatment, rehabilitation, and sports science facility
> Restaurant
> The playing facilities will be expanded to include:
> 
> A full-size DESSO main pitch (a hybrid grass surface composed of natural grass combined with artificial fibres) with under soil heating
> A covered full-size 3G synthetic pitch, for all-weather use
> A full-size, floodlit 3G pitch
> Creation of six additional pitches of varying sizes for various age groups
> The club currently operates a Category 2 Academy, running 10 teams from the Under-9 age group through to U23s. The club’s Under-15s are national Super Floodlit Cup champions, whilst the U18s and U23s won their respective leagues in the 2017/18 season.
> 
> The club employs 35 full-time and 100 part-time staff in its Academy, and it is expected that this will increase by approximately 20 – including eight teachers for players’ education.
> 
> The Premier League club’s Academy has an esteemed reputation for producing outstanding footballers, including Wilfried Zaha who has played 334 times for his boyhood club, scoring 53 goals, and Aaron Wan-Bissaka (49 Premier League appearances).
> 
> Other Academy graduates who have starred in the Premier League include Victor Moses (220 Premier League appearances), Nathaniel Clyne (185 Premier League appearances), Ben Watson (145 Premier League appearances), Wayne Routledge (297 Premier League appearances), and Jonny Williams (12 Premier League appearances; an integral part of the club’s promotion to the Premier League in 2013).
> 
> The current England manager Gareth Southgate is also a Palace Academy graduate.
> 
> Indeed, over the last 15 years, 34 players have come through the ranks to make a first-team appearance for the Eagles – collectively making more than 1,000 appearances for the club.
> 
> The most recent young players who have progressed into the first team are Luke Dreher, who made his first appearance against AFC Bournemouth in May, and Sam Woods, who started against Colchester United in the Carabao Cup earlier this season. Both players recently signed new deals with the club, reinforcing the club’s commitment to its most talented young players.
> 
> Crystal Palace chairman Steve Parish said: “I am extremely proud and excited to share these plans, which are of critical importance to help ensure our future as an established Premier League football club.
> 
> “We have a proud, rich history of nurturing exceptional young footballers, and we must ensure that the best young players are playing here and developing their careers at Crystal Palace.
> 
> "Securing Category 1 status for our Academy is imperative for us to be competitive in attracting the very best young players, and there is an abundance of raw footballing talent in south London.
> 
> “We have shown in recent years to have a clear pathway for our most gifted and committed players into our first-team – a tradition we are committed to continuing.
> 
> “Our excellent coaching staff, several of whom have represented Palace, are devoted not only to developing world-class footballers, but exceptional people too.
> 
> “To have our entire Academy set-up on one site in Bromley, where we can increase our contact time with young players, and also vastly enhance our education provision and support infrastructure for them, would be of enormous benefit to the club and the young players too.
> 
> “We will also ensure that there will be community usage through the Palace for Life Foundation. We have taken great care in developing plans for the site in a responsible and sustainable way, and are hopeful that local residents and Bromley Council will be supportive of them.”
> 
> If planning permission is granted by Bromley Council, the club intend to begin works in the new year.


https://www.cpfc.co.uk/news/2019/no...cademy-redevelopment-plans-category-1-status/


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Bristol Bears*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.northsomersettimes.co.u...-build-training-facility-in-failand-1-5885228














> Bears players and staff will visit the new training ground site on Wednesday to view the progress so far.
> 
> The new training ground is scheduled to be completed by May 2020, with Bristol Bears moving in for the 2020/21 pre-season campaign.


https://www.bristolbearsrugby.com/news/bears-players-and-staff-to-visit-new-training-ground-site/


----------



## RMB2007

> *Dalian Yifang Football Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.afl-architects.com/projects/dalian-football-training-academy














> It seems everything is to be finished at the beginning of January, and the Wanda Group is a massive construction company so I think they will do it.


http://www.rafabenitez.com/web/in/blog/great-epl-day-and-work-progress/133/


----------



## Henrik_Flottmann

Hey Guys/Girls,

Ive got a quick question. By now more than 4 years ago a plan about a renovation of the FC Barcelona Training-Favilities got published.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrgulNiMuO0&list=PLLgyLtcj_J61FYeHMcDFAgO7EYOhT-9QH&index=2&t=0s

Since then Ive never heard anything about it again. I know that the rest of Espai Barca is ongoing but I dont know if this project is ongoing as well. (The stadium for the second team is finished and I know this project worked well. I am just interested in the training-grounds)

I would not be suprised if this part of the project is dead. But there is no information, at least I cant find it and I thought that if someone might be able to help me to find the needed information, I would surely find him/her here. Just curious if one of you guys/girls saw something about this somewhere.


----------



## EPA001

Henrik_Flottmann said:


>


Better like this.


----------



## RMB2007

*Las Vegas Raiders*










https://www.reviewjournal.com/busin...only-spark-for-west-henderson-growth-1885958/


----------



## AstroBiont

Fox in the North said:


> https://www.lcfc.com/news/1426146/steel-frameworks-begin-to-take-shape-at-new-training-facility/press-release
> 
> https://www.lcfc.com/tv/1437399/new-city-training-ground-site-continues-to-progress
> 
> *Steel Frameworks Begin To Take Shape At New Training Facility
> *
> 
> The construction of steel frameworks on the main building of Leicester City’s new state-of-the-art training facility is well underway as the Club’s vision for a world-class venue for their non-matchday football operation takes shape in north Leicestershire.
> 
> ...


How can a picture of a couple of crates on a muddy construction site field look so pretty?


----------



## IThomas

Italy's Fiorentina Football Club is not only planning a new Stadium and the 'Purple' Village (in Mercafir area). 

*The new Fiorentina Home and Training Centre -whose investment amounts to 50 million euros- is going to be built in Bagno a Ripoli area* (south-east of Florence's historic centre). Fiorentina owner, Rocco Commisso, will officially present the masterplan in the next weeks; construction work will begin in Summer 2020. "It's a message for all: when a private investor communicates well with the public institutions, things get done. It will be a beautiful project" said Commisso. *The new Football Centre, spanning over a surface of +250,000 square meters, is scheduled to become Italy's largest one.* The project, designed by architect Marco Casamonti (Archea Associati), will redevelop an abandoned site. 

In the previous weeks, Casamonti was also appointed by Mr Commisso for the designing of the new Fiorentina stadium.

VIDEO WITH EN SUBS





https://www.gazzetta.it/Calcio/Seri...ltrimenti-non-si-fa-niente-350760673604.shtml
https://www.firenzeviola.it/l-esclusiva/cs-viola-la-fiorentina-cerca-modelli-in-europa-302260


----------



## RMB2007

> Austin FC to build $45 million training facility in Northeast Austin
> 
> The standards are rising in Major League Soccer, and the leaders of Austin FC are determined to meet them.
> 
> On Wednesday, ownership group Two Oak Ventures unveiled a major building block in that mission, with details and renderings for a $45 million training facility, called the St. David’s Performance Center, that will sit on 23 acres in Northeast Austin.
> 
> The center, home to Austin FC and its academy teams, will encompass four full-size soccer fields along with 30,000 square feet where players, coaches and other soccer operations staff will work, train, eat, watch film, recover and receive medical care. It is scheduled to be completed in time for the team’s first regular-season MLS match in the spring of 2021.


https://www.brownwoodtx.com/sports/...million-training-facility-in-northeast-austin


----------



## RMB2007

https://www.nba.com/video/2019/11/13/20191113-phx-suns-training-facility



> The Phoenix Suns broke ground on a new practice facility Wednesday that the team plans to have completed construction on by August of 2020.
> 
> The facility, located at Camelback Road and 44th Street, is a part of the $235-million arena renovation deal in January that the City of Phoenix approved. The Phoenix Mercury will also use the facility.
> 
> Owner Robert Sarver said that $45 million of that, a number Sarver admitted will probably change, will go into the 50,000-square-foot building.


https://arizonasports.com/story/215...actice-facility-set-for-completion-in-august/


----------



## RMB2007

> Take a closer look at Liverpool FC's new state-of-the-art training facility, which will bring the club's first team and academy together on one site.


----------



## Tered

1/25/2020
*Las Vegas Raiders Headquarters Construction Update 01 25 2020*





Raiders 1967


----------



## World 2 World

*JOHOR DARUL TA'ZIM FC - MALAYSIA*




































source:https://www.facebook.com/johorsoutherntigers.com.my


----------



## Tered

1/28/2020
*Raiders Tour New Henderson Headquarters*





Raiders

*** Click here for video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mw23N8H5JV4&feature=emb_err_watch_on_yt


----------



## RMB2007

*Charlton Athletic* 

The club are planning to redevelop their training ground by adding extra pitches and building a new facility which connects to an indoor training dome.

The new facility includes the following:

Ground level = various changing rooms, medical/physio rooms, press rooms, gym and hydrotherapy pool.

First floor = various offices and dining areas.

Second floor = 26 bedrooms (mostly twin rooms). Total accommodation for 51.





















> Work to start in summer and will last 18 to 24 months.


https://forum.charltonlife.com/discussion/88075/training-ground-plans#latest


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

Looking at google maps that is a massive upgrade for Charlton.


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*





















> Work has started on the new #BristolCity training ground.


https://twitter.com/BristolCity

Some renders:



















https://www.bcfc.co.uk/news/training-ground-planning-permission-approved/


----------



## aquamaroon

It's a little hard to spot, but in the background of this shot of Hard Rock Stadium getting ready for Super Bowl LIV, you can see the Dolphins' new training facility under construction (across from the circus tents):













https://twitter.com/HardRockStadium/status/1223641230841647104


----------



## SteveCourty

RMB2007 said:


> *Bristol City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/BristolCity
> 
> Some renders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bcfc.co.uk/news/training-ground-planning-permission-approved/




Where’s this too?


----------



## RMB2007

^^

Failand, North Somerset. So not far from Ashton Gate Stadium:


----------



## SteveCourty

I can’t help but think how lucky City fans are these days, lansdowne is everything you want in a chairman. Shame he took the wrong robins and we ended up with that scammer power


----------



## Tered

2/7/2020
*Las Vegas Raiders Headquarters Construction Update 02 07 2020*





Raiders 1967


----------



## Tered

2/8/2020
*Las Vegas Raiders Practice Facility & HQ Update*





SIlver & Black Today


----------



## Tered

2/16/2020
*Las Vegas Raiders Headquarters Construction Update February 15, 2020*





OneManOneCamera


----------



## Tered

2/20/2020
*Las Vegas Raiders Headquarters Construction Update 02 20 2020*





Raiders 1967


----------



## RMB2007

*Liverpool*

































https://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/tr...at-liverpool-s-new-training-ground-take-shape


----------



## Fox in the North

*Leicester City Training Ground Updates*

Some photos from LCFC Groundsman on Twitter.





































Updated photos from WMA Architects on Twitter :cheers:


----------



## Axelferis

training ground works of PSG have started:


ZeusUpsistos said:


> *PSG Training Center*
> 
> Specific thread (fr)
> 
> Official site
> 
> 
> Location : Poissy
> 
> Status : Under construction
> 
> Estimated completion : 2022
> 
> Type : Sports complex
> 
> Floor area : 59 339 m²
> 
> Architects : Wilmotte & Associés
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tree has been symbolically planted to officially launch the construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/KARLOLIVE/status/1233718646117224449


----------



## Fox in the North

*LCFC TV recently visited the site of Leicester City's new training ground in Charnwood, north Leicestershire.*






https://www.lcfc.com/galleries/1634491/latest-visit-to-new-training-ground


----------



## Tered

3/2/2020


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234538726652440576


----------



## Tered

3/4/2020
*Las Vegas Raiders Headquarters Construction Update 03 04 2020*





Raiders 1967


----------



## Chamba

SC Braga is moving ahead with the second phase of their sports city, which will cost 22.5 million €. The total investment so far is 33.5 million €.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=220104142621031



An unfinished olympic pool will be transformed into a sports arena.










Second phase:


Stadium with 2400 seats.
Sports hall with 1030 seats.
Residential area with 50 rooms.
Museum, club offices, store.


----------



## RMB2007

United's players are set to kick-off 2021 with a sparkling, state-of-the-art first team training centre.

The board of directors has given the green light for the project, despite the current economic challenges facing the football industry. The two-storey building, which will be comprised of a gym, training area, physiotherapy, and hydrotherapy zones, as well as office facilities, highlights Prince Abdullah's commitment to a long-term strategy to build and strengthen the club, both on and off the field.









Impressive new addition at Shirecliffe


United's players are set to kick-off 2021 with a sparkling, state-of-the-art first team training centre. The board of directors has given the green light for the project, despite the current economic challenges facing the football industry. The two-storey building, which will be comprised of a gym,




www.sufc.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*





















https://twitter.com/nath135


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol Rovers*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285507308303216642


----------



## RMB2007




----------



## ChoCho123

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291335460405547009


----------



## RMB2007

*Leicester City*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290021768128733184
*Liverpool*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291395056302252037


----------



## aquamaroon

Wow all that for £50 huh? lol


----------



## coys500

Surprised Liverpool only spent £50m. Do you they have a lodge ? I’m pretty sure Leicester does looking at size of it.


----------



## Fox in the North

coys500 said:


> Surprised Liverpool only spent £50m. Do you they have a lodge ? I’m pretty sure Leicester does looking at size of it.


Yes Leicester’s new training ground does have a lodge. It’s located in the closest corner of the long building.


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol Bears*




































Behind the scenes at the Bristol Bears new training facility


The facility opened to the media today as Pat Lam and CEO Mark Tainton explained the philosophy behind the new high-performance centre




www.bristolpost.co.uk


----------



## CWells2000

QPR Now formally own the freehold of Heston Sports Ground after formally purchasing the site from Imperial College London.

The Club planning to redevelop the site into a training ground for the club, discussions ongoing between Hounslow Borough Council and the club as to how to develop the site.

Club expected to move to the site in time for the 2021-22 season initially using portacabins, whilst the site is redeveloped, with the pitches at the site set to be relayed.

The Heston Sports Ground is a 27 acre site, compared to the clubs current Harlington Facility where the club has access to only 13 acres.

The Clubs Academy already use the site.


----------



## Fox in the North

From 20:00 a fantastic overview of the new Leicester City Training Ground. Can not wait for the team to move in! 😄


----------



## coys500

That Bristol rugby is pretty impressive must be best club facility in country.


----------



## RMB2007

^^^

Bath's training facility is rather nice, as they're based at Farleigh House:


----------



## AstroBiont

I know it's not a club training ground, but the England Rugby Football Union training base at Pennyhill Park ain't too shabby either. Must be a pretty sweet gig, this running with an egg lark.


----------



## Nic

> Austin FC's training grounds recently broke ground.
> 
> Austin FC is building a state of the art $45 million training facility on E. Parmer Lane in Northeast Austin.
> With little fanfare due to COVID-19, the shovels hit the dirt on June 22, 2020 to kick off construction. Like the stadium at McKalla Place, the training facility is expected to be completed by spring 2021 (in time for the MLS season).
> Officially called the St. David’s Performance Center, it will be a home away from home for players and staff when not playing in the stadium. All soccer operations staff will be headquartered here. It’ll also serve as HQ for Academy GM Tyson Wahl and the youth academy program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Austin FC’s home away from home: St. David’s Performance Center
> 
> 
> Austin FC has a state-of-the-art $45 million player training facility off Parmer Lane in Northeast Austin. The practice facility is just seven miles (a 10-minute drive) to the stadium. With little …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capitalcitysoccer.com


----------



## Fox in the North

More photos of the new Leicester City Training Ground from Foxestalk website


----------



## RMB2007

Gosh the cladding on the main building is hideous. Just makes it look so cheap.


----------



## Fox in the North

RMB2007 said:


> Gosh the cladding on the main building is hideous. Just makes it look so cheap.


It doesn't look great at the moment, but I do think it will look better once everything is finished with soft landscaping etc


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306970124402847744


----------



## RMB2007

*PSG*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302642179563835395
Complex is expected to open in 2022:























Objectif 2022 pour le futur centre d’entraînement du PSG


Dans sa dernière édition, le journal de la ville de Poissy a donné de nombreux détails sur le lancement des différents chantiers autour du site du futur centre d’entraînement du PSG. Le confinement ne devrait pas avoir d’impact sur le calendrier et la livraison du complexe ultra-moderne est...




www.culturepsg.com


----------



## ChoCho123

[video]


----------



## RMB2007

KSS, specialists in the design of major sports venues and training facilities, have just completed the Concept Design stage for the new Riga FC Football Training Camp. Riga FC is dominant in the Latvian Higher League, and twice recent champions, securing UEFA Champions League qualification.

The new Training Centre for Riga FC is the centrepiece of a wider multi-phased Football Camp development, which includes a full-size indoor pitch with 1,000-seat spectator capacity, a UEFA Category 2 Stadium, hotel and spa.

The site is also a base for community football with significant provision for the strong youth programme, with changing suites and dedicated pitches.

The Training Centre proposals include state-of-the-art fitness, recovery and rehabilitation facilities exclusively for the club’s elite first-team squad, including external playing pitches, skills areas and dedicated goalkeeper training.

The proposals include state-of-the-art fitness, recovery & rehabilitation facilities exclusively for the first team squad. The project will now be submitted for zoning and planning approval and KSS looks forward to taking it into detailed design and construction.









Concept designs revealed for Riga FC - Sports Venue Business (SVB)


KSS, specialists in the design of major sports venues and training facilities, have just completed the Concept Design stage for the new Riga FC Football Training Camp. Riga FC is dominant in the Latvian Higher League, and twice recent champions, securing UEFA Champions League qualification...




sportsvenuebusiness.com


----------



## Fox in the North

Small updated photo on the Leicester City Training Ground


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309565704765661189


----------



## carambolas

CT Raul Aguilera - Paysandu


----------



## RMB2007

The construction of a new training facility for Swindon Town has come one step closer.

Planning officers at the borough council have recommended its planning committee gives consent to the football club’s plans for a new complex at Twelve Oaks Golf Club when they meet next week.

The application – and a linked plan for an equestrian centre – on the former golf club grounds has been referred to the committee by Highworth Town Council, which is opposed to the proposal.

Swindon Town’s boss Lee Power wants to use the land on Lechlade Road for a £6m complex featuring a training centre, gymnasium and offices, eight grass training pitches and a full-size all-weather floodlit pitch.









Town's new £6m training facility one step closer as it's recommended for approval


The construction of a new training facility for Swindon Town has come one step closer.




www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk


----------



## Fox in the North

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313473020493737986


----------



## slipperydog

*Carolina Panthers Rock Hill Development*
Renderings of the new Carolina Panthers development in Rock Hill, S.C., slated for opening in 2023.

Groundbreaking for the site commenced in June 2020 with the first phase opening planned for 2023. Constructed on a 240-acre site adjacent to I-77, the facility and development will ultimately include:

The Panthers new HQ offices
An indoor practice facility
Outdoor practice fields which can also be utilized to host multiple high school football games.
Indoor facility to host athletic events and games, concerts and corporate events
A premier orthopedic sports medicine facility
Corporate offices
Residential space
Retail stores
The headquarters will also mean significant infrastructure improvements for the region. An interchange off I-77 will be part of additional road improvements, including more than 13,000 feet of new public streets, 2,600 parking spaces, sidewalks and trail networks for cyclists and pedestrian walkers and runners.

*PUBLIC AMENITIES*

_The Park_

A 5,000-seat outdoor, multipurpose stadium capable of hosting a wide variety of public events with numerous seating options ranging from traditional bench seating on the west and casual terrace seating on the east.

_The Pavilion_

A multi-purpose indoor practice space with 500 seats that is primarily used for Panthers' football practice, but has the capabilities to host community events.

_New Street System_

A framework of parkways, boulevards, and city streets.

_The Piazza_

A public plaza designed for events, a forecourt for the Park, and future location of restaurants and entertainment.

_The Grove_

A primary open space within the site, framing the public entrances to the headquarters entrance, the Park, and future development. The Grove presents a series of reflecting pools, lighting, and landscape, creating a front door for the development.

_The Terrace_

Public event space and training ground overlook, controlled and scheduled by the team.

*SITE FEATURES*


1 million cubic yards of earthwork in Phase 1
3.9 million square feet of proposed development
Approximately 2-1/2 miles of public trails with connections to broader Rock Hill multi-use path system
Half mile of natural creek preserved
Over 60+ acres of native trees saved
Native and regionally appropriate planting palette with over 2,500 planted trees, 9,000 shrubs, and over 3 acres of ornamental grasses, perennials and ground cover
5-acre lake and water feature, in concert with a system of trails, provides storm water management and irrigation for the project
*PROJECT DETAILS*

Groundbreaking: July 2020
First phase opening planned for 2023
The Panthers new HQ offices
An indoor practice facility with 80-foot tall operable glass doors
Outdoor practice fields
Scalable small stadium to host high school sports, concerts, festivals, etc.
A premier orthopedic sports medicine facility












































































https://www.panthers.com/rockhill/


----------



## 1905

new Fiorentina training ground revealed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313824726993833984


----------



## AstroBiont

RMB2007 said:


> *PSG*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302642179563835395
> Complex is expected to open in 2022:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Objectif 2022 pour le futur centre d’entraînement du PSG
> 
> 
> Dans sa dernière édition, le journal de la ville de Poissy a donné de nombreux détails sur le lancement des différents chantiers autour du site du futur centre d’entraînement du PSG. Le confinement ne devrait pas avoir d’impact sur le calendrier et la livraison du complexe ultra-moderne est...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.culturepsg.com


Paris San-Germain's new training ground is going to be _vast_. I suppose the philosophy is that it will be a production line for talent (as if France needed more!), but I wonder if PSG will end up signing many young prospects from other academies who may then get lost in what I imagine could become a ferocious "rats in a barrel" competition to excel and be noticed amongst so many talented peers. Some of the _crème de la crème_ may rise to the top, but many other slower burners may fall flat. If so, it could prove couner-productive for the France national set-up in the long run.


----------



## IThomas

*President Rocco Commisso has presented the new Fiorentina Training Ground 
alongside the Mayor of Bagno a Ripoli Francesco Casini and Architect Marco Casamonti. *










The provisional name of the Ground will be *Viola Park ACF Fiorentina*, and will be the largest in Italy as well as the only one that will have all teams, senior and youth, male and female. "This is an example of what can be done with collaboration - a great project for Bagno a Ripoli, Florence and Tuscany. I thank Rocco Commisso for his trust and investment - unprecedented," said Mayor Francesco Casini to open the conference. 

Rocco Commisso thanked everyone involved and said he was proud to leave something for Fiorentina and the people and metropolitan city of Florence. "I want to thank everyone involved, for their work and input," he said. "Our family is very proud to be able to invest here and leave something beautiful here. "This will be the largest training ground in Italy and the first one with all teams, both male and female. "This training ground is not for me - it is for all the kids who will one day play for Fiorentina in the future. "Without teams or fans, there will be 400 people working at the ground - and all will be able to interact, eat, stay at the main pavilion. On other occasions, with matches or training, there will be up to 4-5.000 people," he added.

Marco Casamonti explained how long it will take to complete construction. "We will start construction in January 2021, hoping to finish by Christmas of the same year, 2021. It's a huge challenge - normally it would take around 18 months," he explained.





































































































Rendering Viola Park - le slide


<p><br></p>




www.acffiorentina.com


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*

































Located next to the current training pitches, the site will bring together the club’s Academy and senior team for the first time and will include a floodlit showpitch, capable of hosting the club’s Under-18 and Under-23 matches, two other full-size pitches and two further training areas.

The facility will also encompass a gym, changing rooms, medical, rehabilitation and performance facilities and office space, as well as education and welfare facilities for City’s young players.









New training ground flying along


City’s new training ground construction is flying along and we can bring you an exclusive look at the dramatic progress made.




www.bcfc.co.uk






*Swindon Town*

Swindon Town's plan for £6m training complex in Highworth approved by council









APPROVED: Swindon Town's plan for £6m training complex in Highworth gets the go-ahead


SWINDON Town's plans for a £6m training facility in Highworth have been given the green light.




www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk


----------



## Pucelano




----------



## RobH

*Tottenham have had plans approved to build an amphitheatre at their Hotspur Way training complex which will help with first team and academy bonding.*

_Spurs submitted the plans to Enfield Council in August and last month the planning department recommended their approval.

The Premier League club submitted the application to "install an outdoor teaching area/amphitheatre within the club’s training centre estate".

...

"This space will be used by the first team and academy years along with their families as a part of social and team building exercises.

"It will also be used for educational purposes as a space for school and community groups to gather._



















Tottenham given approval for amphitheatre at Hotspur Way to help team bonding


Tottenham Hotspur submitted plans to build a very classical looking new feature at their Hotspur Way training ground in Enfield




www.football.london


----------



## Fox in the North

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314567807955349505


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316401756369235968


----------



## RMB2007

QPR




























QPR are seeking local consultation from residents as it prepares to develop Heston Sports Ground, which will become the club’s new training ground.

The club is currently in the process of preparing a planning application for the proposed development and is involved in ongoing discussions with the Council, the Greater London Authority and Sports England.

The club is intending to submit the planning application in the coming weeks.









QPR seek local consultation for new training ground development


QPR are seeking local consultation from residents as it prepares to develop Heston Sports Ground, which will become the club’s new training ground.




www.qpr.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

AFC Bournemouth










Neill Blake (NB) explained that some work has been carried out at the former Canford Magna Golf Club, which is the site of the new training complex.

It was explained the buildings on the site have been demolished and removed, and the land completely levelled.

NB continued that the Covid-19 lockdown in March meant work had to stop, and development projects have currently taken a back seat due to relegation, managerial changes and the quick turnaround between seasons.

He stated that when there is more certainty over Covid-19 and club finances then work on the site will recommence.









Minutes: Board to board meeting with Cherries Trust


Representatives from AFC Bournemouth and the Cherries Trust met in September to discuss a whole variety of issues affecting the club and supporters.




www.afcb.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Wasps










Wasps' new training ground plans recommended for approval

Wasps have made a big step forward in their pursuit of securing a permanent training ground.

Plans to change the use and modify Warwickshire College Sports Centre to create a new training base at the Henley-in-Arden site were recommended for approval by Stratford-on-Avon District Council earlier this week.

The plans are due to go before the council's planning committee tomorrow (Wednesday, October 21).

If successful at the planning meeting stage, Wasps aim to have their 'elite' facility up and running inside a year.

The Premiership rugby club had hoped to be moved in to their new home by the start of the 2020/21 season. But due to the knock-on effect of Covid-19, that is now likely to be put back to the 2021/22 campaign.









Wasps' new training ground plans recommended for approval


The Premiership side have been based at Broadstreet RFC since 2016




www.coventrytelegraph.net


----------



## RMB2007

Las Vegas Raiders


















New 103-acre Henderson West development gets city approval


The city of Henderson has given approval for a new 103-acre mixed-use project to create an urban community near the west end of St. Rose Parkway. A spokesperson for Sudberry Properties says the project agreement would lead to an estimated 2,900 homes, 250 hotel rooms and about 670,000 square...




news3lv.com


----------



## RobH

Thanks to @superted4 for finding this link...

*Tottenham Hotspur FC*









THE LODGE | F3 Architects LLP


Construction is complete on Myddelton Lodge, a state of the art private lodge for high quality player accommodation located adjacent to the THFC Training Centre. Our team have worked on this project…




www.f3architects.com













The Kitchen Garden | F3 Architects LLP


Designed around the concept of zero waste, F3 used recycled materials during the build and all excess produce is donated to good causes. The project is a world first for an elite sport training…




www.f3architects.com













Commercial Landscapes | F3 Architects LLP


Our connection with the outdoors is more important than ever and we believe that wherever we spend time, whether at home, in the workplace or in a public space, our well-being is greatly improved by…




www.f3architects.com


----------



## RMB2007




----------



## Fox in the North

Leicester City Training Ground update bits and bobs 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320292954100191232

























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321486910750134273

























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320677064140333057

















Seagrave Training Centre - Construction updates 2


The leading Leicester City forum. Discuss all the latest news, games, transfer rumours and general football with LCFC fans.




www.foxestalk.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*Miami Dolphins*










The Dolphins’ state-of-the-art new training facility on the edge of Hard Rock Stadium is coming along really nice.



https://twitter.com/JeffDarlington


----------



## Fox in the North

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324616971045011457


----------



## RMB2007

^^^

More:
















































https://twitter.com/BWakefield07


----------



## Fox in the North

RMB2007 said:


> ^^^
> 
> More:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/BWakefield07


One extra update on Foxestalk


----------



## Fox in the North

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324819964449226753


----------



## RMB2007




----------



## AstroBiont

^^^
Classy of Spurs to have a Remembrance Day poppy over one of the training pitches' centre circles, even though they wouldn't have known about this small Youtube channel's drone flyover. Kudos.


----------



## coys500

I think the poppy was there for an U23 match. That’s the best drone I’ve seen. Gives a good idea how close lodge is to main facility. Don’t want to say Leicester copied our facility but a lot of similarities. Shape of lodge building, the indoor doom, the main gym are almost identical.


----------



## Fox in the North

coys500 said:


> I think the poppy was there for an U23 match. That’s the best drone I’ve seen. Gives a good idea how close lodge is to main facility. Don’t want to say Leicester copied our facility but a lot of similarities. Shape of lodge building, the indoor doom, the main gym are almost identical.


With KSS being the designing architects I’m not surprised. I also heard that our management visited all of the latest modern training grounds for ideas and inspiration (St George’s Park, Man City and yourselves). If it’s a good idea there’s nothing wrong with copying it


----------



## RobH

coys500 said:


> I think the poppy was there for an U23 match. That’s the best drone I’ve seen. Gives a good idea how close lodge is to main facility. Don’t want to say Leicester copied our facility but a lot of similarities. Shape of lodge building, the indoor doom, the main gym are almost identical.


Same architect

_EDIT: Fox in the North beat me to it._


----------



## RMB2007

KSS designed the main buildings at Tottenham's training ground, whilst F3 Architects designed Tottenham's team hotel. KSS, AFL and Populous are the architects that tend to get most training ground work in the UK.

The club that really set the standard for what a modern football training ground should be is Real Madrid, with everyone else playing catch up.


----------



## Fox in the North

RMB2007 said:


> KSS designed the main buildings at Tottenham's training ground, whilst F3 Architects designed Tottenham's team hotel. KSS, AFL and Populous are the architects that tend to get most training ground work in the UK.
> 
> The club that really set the standard for what a modern football training ground should be is Real Madrid, with everyone else playing catch up.


Who designed Real Madrid’s?


----------



## RMB2007

^^^

Estudio Lamela:









Real Madrid Sports City - Estudio Lamela


Ha desarrollado más de 2000 proyectos en 32 países. Developed more than 1,800 projects in 32 countries.




www.lamela.com


----------



## AtomicWasp

RMB2007 said:


> Wasps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasps' new training ground plans recommended for approval
> 
> Wasps have made a big step forward in their pursuit of securing a permanent training ground.
> 
> Plans to change the use and modify Warwickshire College Sports Centre to create a new training base at the Henley-in-Arden site were recommended for approval by Stratford-on-Avon District Council earlier this week.
> 
> The plans are due to go before the council's planning committee tomorrow (Wednesday, October 21).
> 
> If successful at the planning meeting stage, Wasps aim to have their 'elite' facility up and running inside a year.
> 
> The Premiership rugby club had hoped to be moved in to their new home by the start of the 2020/21 season. But due to the knock-on effect of Covid-19, that is now likely to be put back to the 2021/22 campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasps' new training ground plans recommended for approval
> 
> 
> The Premiership side have been based at Broadstreet RFC since 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coventrytelegraph.net


The planning committee passed it unanimously so now we're just waiting to see work proceeding and then finally the team can move into a dedicated training facility they own, for the first time ever.


----------



## Jonbx81

Here's Liverpool's new training ground (The AXA Training Centre)


----------



## Jonbx81

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326850963928395776


----------



## coys500

Got to say I’m a little bit underwhelmed with Liverpool facility. It’s obviously a very nice facility but it doesn’t have a wow factor for me like Leicester. Maybe it’s the colour scheme I’m not sure but some of the finishes look a bit cheap. I know I’m bias but I don’t think it looks as classy as Spurs which was built 8 years ago. I was expecting a bit more.


----------



## Fox in the North

Some updates of the Leicester City training ground from Twitter and Foxestalk 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326837370428280832


----------



## Nic

St. David's Performance Center (Austin FC's training grounds)




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327352292744507399
The first team "superpitch" (two full-sized pitches in one), and the academy pitch are complete. The 30,000 square foot building between them will house the Austin FC players, soccer operations and technical staff and Academy players on a daily basis.

There is still another pitch with stands where the academy matches will take place, and a half- sized practice pitch next to it left to install.


















Austin FC Unveils St. David's Performance Center Plans - Soccer Stadium Digest


Austin FC has unveiled plans for St. David's Performance Center, a $45 million training facility that will be located at the Parmer Pond in North Austin.




soccerstadiumdigest.com


----------



## RMB2007

*Burnley*













































Barnfield Training Centre - Padiham - Barnfield Construction - Quality Construction Since 1976







www.barnfieldconstruction.co.uk


----------



## SteveCourty

coys500 said:


> Got to say I’m a little bit underwhelmed with Liverpool facility. It’s obviously a very nice facility but it doesn’t have a wow factor for me like Leicester. Maybe it’s the colour scheme I’m not sure but some of the finishes look a bit cheap. I know I’m bias but I don’t think it looks as classy as Spurs which was built 8 years ago. I was expecting a bit more.


I’ve got to say the Leicester one looks like the airport Hitler built I’m not keen at all, Spurs is mint and I like the Man City facility.


----------



## Jonbx81

Ox is doing a tour at the new Liverpool's training ground AXA Training Centre














Inside Liverpool's new dressing rooms at the AXA Training Centre


The dressing rooms at Liverpool's new AXA Training Centre have been purpose-designed to meet the needs of the first team and U23s squads.




www.liverpoolfc.com













Scrapped plans, Salzburg, small details: How the AXA Training Centre was designed


A traffic-free drive from Melwood to Kirkby takes around 15 minutes.




www.liverpoolfc.com













In photos: Take a tour of Liverpool's AXA Training Centre


Take a virtual tour of Liverpool's AXA Training Centre with our extensive gallery of photos.




www.liverpoolfc.com













In numbers: Liverpool's AXA Training Centre


Liverpool's AXA Training Centre was officially opened today - learn more about the new facility with our round-up of the numbers behind it...




www.liverpoolfc.com













In photos: Take a tour of Liverpool's AXA Training Centre


Take a virtual tour of Liverpool's AXA Training Centre with our extensive gallery of photos.




www.liverpoolfc.com













Photo gallery: Liverpool hold first session at AXA Training Centre


Liverpool's first team held their maiden session at the newly-opened AXA Training Centre on Tuesday afternoon - take a look now in our photo gallery from Kirkby.




www.liverpoolfc.com


----------



## Pucelano




----------



## RMB2007

Cardiff City Academy



















Cardiff City House of Sport is pleased to announce that a planning application has been submitted for the construction of the Llanrumney Sports Complex on Cardiff University playing fields and the adjacent former Llanrumney High School playing fields.









Planning Application Made For Llanrumney Sports Complex | Cardiff







www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Dalian Pro Training Ground


















Rafa Benitez Official Website


Official webpage of coach Rafa Benitez. With sections such as Biography, Career, Achievements, Records, Photos, News and Blog with technical articles. Rafa and Montse's Foundation. Interviews, Fans Forum, and Opinions of journalists, players and coaches




www.rafabenitez.com


----------



## RMB2007

Phoenix Suns


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328926016492879872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329074471005683712


----------



## RMB2007

QPR




























































Sign in to your account







planning-lbhounslow.msappproxy.net


----------



## Fox in the North

Leicester City Training Ground updates....nearly nearly nearly there!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332045022875840519


----------



## Kepa_Jametxo

R.C. Celta opened yesterday their new training ground called Cidade Deportiva Afouteza in Mos (Galicia, Spain).
































The project:









__
http://instagr.am/p/CIF4KGZh0Ii/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CIA8KOKBC4W/


----------



## Fox in the North

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333086553783066625


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *AS Monaco*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AS Monaco President Dmitry Rybolovlev Presents ASM Long-Term Development Projects - AS Monaco























https://twitter.com/YannickCJ


----------



## Fox in the North

The Leicester Mercury has confirmed Leicester City will be moving in on 9 December


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334863784977051649


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334882731914878976


----------



## Pucelano




----------



## RMB2007

Rock Hill City Council yesterday (Thursday) voted in favour of the final three items needed to approve the major multi-purpose development that will house the Panthers’ new training facility and business headquarters.

In October, the Panthers revealed renderings for the development, which will feature a sports and entertainment venue that will be able to hold up to 20,000 people. ‘The Park’ will have 5,000 permanent seats, but will be adaptable to a range of sporting and non-sporting events, such as concerts.

The Park will be part of a development that will cover nearly four million square feet and also comprise restaurants, retail and office space, a healthcare facility, apartments, hotels and trails. Construction work has already begun on the training facility and headquarters, with a completion date of 2023 having been earmarked.

The mixed-use development, which has been dubbed ‘The Rock’, will split enormous indoor and outdoor training areas with sliding glass doors that will be 80 feet high. For the Panthers, there will also be a 20,000 square-foot weights room, a 6,000 square-foot locker room and a 5,000 square-foot hydrotherapy room.









Allegiant Stadium to come in under budget, Panthers plans get green light


Allegiant Stadium, the new home of NFL American football team the Las Vegas Raiders, is set to come in $25.1m...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## RMB2007

*Leicester City*
























360 Photo Survey | Commercial Industrial Photography, 360s and Video


360 Photo Survey - We provide a dedicated photographic and video service for construction, property and other professionals. Find out more!



www.360photosurvey.com


----------



## RMB2007

A-League club Melbourne City FC has announced it'll relocate to a brand-new elite sporting facility in the South-East Melbourne.

While the club will continue to play home games for its A-League team at AAMI Park, it'll progressively move its training and administration base to Casey Fields in time for the 2022 A-League season.

The new Etihad City Football Academy (CFA) will sit within the 84-hectare Casey Fields Sporting Precinct, and will feature an elite training tablet pitch, four full-sized floodlit pitches, a two-story elite performance and HQ building and space for a 4000-capacity mini-stadium to be created as part of a future ‘Stage Three’ construction.

The Club’s Academy will move to the already constructed ‘Stage One’ community and academy facilities in February 2021. The four full-sized floodlit pitches and single-story building are available for immediate use, and will be the centre of the Club's academy, schools and community work as well as the City of Casey's grassroots football and community programs. The remaining ‘Stage Two’ facilities will be completed by early 2022 when Melbourne City will take full occupation of the site, following interim occupation in August 2021. 









Melbourne City to move base to Casey Fields


A-League club Melbourne City FC has announced it'll relocate to a brand-new elite sporting facility at Casey Fields in South East Melbourne.




www.austadiums.com


----------



## World 2 World

*JOHOR DARUL TA'ZIM FOOTBALL CLUB - JOHOR, MALAYSIA
















*
Source: JOHOR Southern Tigers


----------



## RMB2007

DFB academy
































DFB-Akademie


Die DFB-Akademie ist Dienstleister und Impulsgeber für den deutschen Fußball ⚽ Schon heute hilft sie, die Protagonisten besser zu machen und gemeinsam den Fußball zu entwickeln.




www.dfb-akademie.de


----------



## RMB2007

Bristol City




























The interior is beginning to take shape as construction advances on the multi-million pound setup at Failand.

The new training pitches were in use for the first time last week, an exciting moment as City prepare to leave their neighbouring facilities.

It is just over a year to the day since City broke ground on their new training base, which will bring the first team and Academy under one roof.

It includes a floodlit showpitch, capable of hosting the club’s Under-18 and Under-23 matches, two other full-size pitches and two further training areas.

The building will encompass a gym, changing rooms, medical and rehabilitation facilities and office space, as well as education and welfare facilities for City's young players.









Gallery: A first look inside the new training ground


Take a tour from inside the new training ground as the development continues to make progress under construction company Beard.




www.bcfc.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Liverpool










More images in the link below:









Liverpool Football Club AXA Training Centre, Kirkby | McLaughlin & Harvey


Liverpool Football Club’s state-of-the-art AXA Training Centre brings together the club’s First Team and Academy operations together for the first time.



www.mclh.co.uk


----------



## coys500

Is the national German one for all levels like St. George’s park or just academy kids ?


----------



## BhamJim

I keep seeing snippets of images of the improvement made to Bodymoor Heath (Aston Villa Training Centre) via players and coaches Instagram posts. The extension is visible on Google Earth also.

Does anyone have any official photos, renders or plans they can share?


----------



## RMB2007

Milton Keynes Dons executive director Andy Cullen has revealed that the club is one step closer to developing its own training ground after contracts were exchanged last month.

And music fans need not fear as part of the deal will allow iconic live music events at the bowl to continue.

Mr Cullen explained: "The good news is that we took ownership of the bowl on the 1st of January, so the contracts were all exchanged on the site."

"We haven't made a big deal of that because the next big thing that will happen is when we get all the planning permissions, which now have to go into the site for everything that we want to do and what we want to achieve."

"That's occupied a huge amount of time for the chairman over the last twelve months in terms of working with the architects Populous, who were heavily involved with the stadium, looking at the different layouts and what we want there, not just with pitches but with buildings on the site that we need to do."

He continued: "Working with partners on the site as well, because obviously we've got stakeholders in there as well so we're trying to build something within the site that works for everybody."

"The next big things that people will see will be the plans start to go in and some of those plans will become public and people will start to get a feel for what we're trying to achieve."

He added: "At the moment, in the pandemic, planning takes a little bit longer than it would do in normal times so that process could take the next four to six months, maybe even a bit longer, hopefully not so long but that's slightly out of our hands."

"Once we can get those consents and start work, certainly on trying to get the first-team established at the Bowl and that would be a massive leap forward for this football club."









EXCLUSIVE - MK Dons one step closer to new training ground after contracts for Milton Keynes Bowl exchanged


Milton Keynes Dons executive director Andy Cullen has revealed that the club is one step closer to developing its own training ground after contracts were exchanged last month.




www.mkfm.com


----------



## RMB2007

BhamJim said:


> I keep seeing snippets of images of the improvement made to Bodymoor Heath (Aston Villa Training Centre) via players and coaches Instagram posts. The extension is visible on Google Earth also.
> 
> Does anyone have any official photos, renders or plans they can share?


Previous planning applications indicate two extra pitches being built and an extension to the main training ground building, with a new gym and sports science centre being added.












Connection denied by Geolocation














Connection denied by Geolocation


----------



## RMB2007

Guangzhou Evergrande
































































Guangzhou Evergrande’s new training base in Panyu should be said to be an enhanced version of the Lishui base. The Panyu training base not only has 4 standard football fields (later expanded to 8 standard fields), but also will build corresponding supporting facilities for players. The residence dormitory and club office space are all equipped.



https://www.sohu.com/a/285037977_100282594


----------



## carambolas

CARUARU - Caruaru City planned CT.










"Created in 2015 with the goal of revealing players, "City" already has schools in three municipalities in Pernambuco state, Brasil. In addition to the units in Caruaru, it has spaces in Belo Jardim and Pesqueira. With this profile, he plans to dispute the access division of the Campeonato Pernambucano de 2021. However, the path may be greater. The debut may not be in the A2 Series, as you wish, but in the A3."

The Campeonato Brasileiro has 4 competition levels. The Campeonato Pernambucano will be 3 levels. The entries to 4th level come to Brazilian states championships. So, in practice, the team will start at the 7th level of Brazilian competition.

:: Project





































Infos:

Caruaru City


Blog Cassio Zirpoli


----------



## RMB2007

*Blackburn Rovers *are looking to the future, with the development of an elite training facility a key facet of the club’s long-term strategy for success.

The current training facilities, based at Brockhall Village, were built 30 years ago and, whilst both sites service the basic needs of the senior squad and the young players at the Academy, the club feels that a more modern approach and the introduction of a fully integrated football model would better reflect Rovers’ ambitions.

The club is therefore looking at a plan to develop a new coaching structure – to support and accelerate player pathway through the system – and integrate our two training centres into a single, state-of-the-art training base that would bring players, coaches and facilities all under one roof.

This enhanced focus on football development and future-proofing the club’s competitiveness in attracting and retaining our best players will provide the club with the best possible platform for future success.

The new facility would be built on the site of the current Academy, which will be financially assisted by redeveloping the Senior Training Centre site for new homes and community facilities.

The club wishes to make clear that the two pre-planning applications are inextricably linked, meaning the residential development can only go ahead in conjunction with the building of the new training facility on the Academy site.









Club update: Building for the future


Blackburn Rovers are looking to the future, with the development of an elite training facility a key facet of the club’s long-term strategy for success.




www.rovers.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Man City












https://twitter.com/ManCity


----------



## slipperydog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367513955497877504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367535791015006209








St. Louis CITY SC


The official website of St. Louis CITY SC. Bringing Major League Soccer to America's First Soccer Capital. Check out the latest player and Club news, team stats, league news, special team merchandise, ticket sales, and all things happening on and off the pitch.




www.stlcitystadium.com


----------



## RobH

Inside Spurs' sustainable training ground


Tottenham's head of public and community relations Tony Stevens explains how the club's training centre was built with sustainability in mind.




www.skysports.com


----------



## MikeC9180

I've seen a report on Sky Sports that claims Liverpool players hate their new training facility referring to it as "Windy Harbour".

I won't link to the original report as it is in the S*n "newspaper". Has anyone who follows LFC heard anything similar or can think of what the problems might be? As an Everton fan, I can't confess to having followed the development of the facility but I was intrigued by this.

Could obviously be tabloid trouble making and utterly baseless, but....


----------



## RMB2007

Just four months after moving, Liverpool's first-team squad are reportedly unhappy with their new £50m training ground at Kirkby because it's too windy - and would prefer to return to their old site at Melwood.

In November, the first-team relocated to the new complex across the city at Kirkby, fitted with three full-size pitches, two gyms, a sports hall, a swimming pool and even beach volleyball courts.

But according to The Sun, the players hate the state-of-the-art base due to the area, known as 'Windy Harbour', making for treacherous conditions to train in over the winter months due to the gale force winds.









Liverpool players 'hate new training ground because it's too windy'


Four months ago, the first-team relocated to the new state-of-the-art complex across the city at Kirkby, but reportedly would now prefer to move back to Melwood due to the windy conditions.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376232622922301447


----------



## RMB2007

QUEENS Park Rangers Football Club are delighted to announce the club has obtained planning permission for the redevelopment of the Concorde Centre in Heston, subject to a referral to the Secretary of State.

QPR Holdings Ltd completed the freehold acquisition of the 27-acre site in December 2020 for a state-of-the-art training facility to house the club’s first team, under 23s and academy.









QPR obtain planning permission for Heston redevelopment


Queens Park Rangers Football Club are delighted to announce the club has obtained planning permission for the redevelopment of the Concorde Centre in Heston, subject to a referral to the Secretary of State.




www.qpr.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Carolina Panthers




























Groundbreaking for the site commenced in June 2020 with the first phase opening planned for 2023. Constructed on a 240-acre site adjacent to I-77, the facility and development will ultimately include:


The Panthers new HQ offices
An indoor practice facility
Outdoor practice fields which can also be utilized to host multiple high school football games.
Indoor facility to host athletic events and games, concerts and corporate events
A premier orthopedic sports medicine facility
Corporate offices
Residential space
Retail stores



https://www.panthers.com/rockhill/


----------



## RMB2007

AS Monaco










On Friday 26 March, the football club officially received the keys to the brand new performance centre in La Turbie, after two years and eight months of work.

Despite the completion date still being over a year away, much of the building will be in operation way before then. In fact, the first team and staff are scheduled to arrive this summer.

At the heart of this five hectare complex will be a building covering 7,500 m2, as well as three UEFA/FFF pitches, which, when eventually finished, will span 12,000m2. Players from the National 2 and Youth League will be able to take advantage of this new space and compete in matches here. As well as all this, other new spaces are being created to allow for the further pursuit of excellence.

A real state-of-the-art construction, this Performance Centre will be spread over seven floors and kitted out with a data centre, meeting room, auditorium and a medical centre, boasting specialist equipment needed for athlete’s recovery. Professionals players and their management will have everything they need here.









AS Monaco one step closer to moving into new Performance Centre


On Friday 26 March, the football club officially received the keys to the brand new performance centre in La Turbie, after two years and eight months of




www.monaco-tribune.com


----------



## RMB2007

K-State Athletics has announced the next phase of its Building Champions initiative to improve athletics facilities.

The next phase, pending approval from the Kansas Board of Regents this week, will see the construction of a new volleyball arena, Olympic performance center and an indoor football training facility. It was announced during Saturday’s football home opener vs. Southern Illinois.

The athletic department has raised $96.5 million of the roughly $126.5 million cost to begin construction on the new facilities, which includes the newly opened $50 million Shamrock Zone at Bill Snyder Family Stadium.

The new indoor football center will also include an accompanying outdoor practice field, all of which will be built on the east side of the football stadium.

The new volleyball arena will provide a more intimate setting for K-State volleyball matches and a seating capacity of approximately 3,500. It will be located west of Bramlage Coliseum and north of Tointon Family Stadium. Attached to it will be the new Olympic performance center.

Construction on these facilities will begin in early 2022 and be completed by fall 2023.









K-State announces plans for new volleyball arena, football indoor practice facility


K-State Athletics has announced the next phase of its Building Champions initiative to improve athletics facilities. The next phase, pending approval from the Kansas Board of Regents this week, wil…




1350kman.com


----------



## slipperydog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438880683695423495


----------



## RMB2007

Manchester United is in the midst of a wave of improvements to its Carrington Training Centre.

The club will shortly submit planning applications for two new bespoke pavilions to host additional changing facilities, offices, gyms and catering areas. Plans for overflow car parking are also in the pipeline.

A planning application has already been submitted to Trafford Council for new floodlights, a new all-seater stand, improved access footpaths, pitchside toilets, an electricity sub-station and new fencing along the east side of the training centre.

The all-seater stand, with a built-in broadcast and performance analysis platform, is proposed to be situated adjacent to pitch i, replacing the two smaller existing stands and TV gantry. The stand will have capacity for almost 500 people including eight positions for fans in wheelchairs, alongside their personal assistants, and will provide comfortable seating for players, coaches, staff, scouts and other visitors.









Man Utd undertaking Carrington training ground upgrade project


The club is investing significantly in new and improved facilities at our training centre.




www.manutd.com


----------



## RMB2007

The London Borough of Hounslow has approved planning permission for QPR’s new training ground in Heston.

The club acquired the 27-acre site in December and, following endorsement from the Mayor of London and the Secretary of State, work will commence from October 1. Pitch works, which will include undersoil heating, are expected to take nine months to complete. Work on the new training ground building will start before the end of the calendar year.









QPR ‘delighted’ as new training ground plans get planning permission


The London Borough of Hounslow has approved planning permission for QPR’s new training ground in Heston.




londonnewsonline.co.uk


----------



## Pucelano

16 years since the inauguration of the Real Madrid sports city


----------



## RMB2007

*Millwall*

I’m delighted to be able to write to all of you firstly to formally confirm that we have purchased a significant area of land in West Kingsdown, Kent, with a view to building a new high-end training complex for the club.

The process is still in its infancy but on Monday night I was fortunate to meet with local residents as a very early engagement exercise to outline our plans, what we hope to achieve and also what we feel we could bring to their community, while also better understanding any queries or concerns they had about the proposals.

We have appointed architects and will submit a full planning application as soon as possible. That process, which is likely to take at least a year, will include regular consultation with residents so as to ensure we can incorporate their ideas and find ways of overcoming any problems, alongside other key stakeholders including Sevenoaks Council, the Highways Agency and more.

Should our hope of building this new training complex become a reality then it will be a huge step forward for the football club on and off the pitch.





__





Millwall FC - Millwall FC - Millwall FC


The Official Website of Millwall FC




www.millwallfc.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Norwich City have unveiled their plans for the next stage of development at the club’s Lotus Training Centre.

Designed by Norwich-based company LSI, the latest planning applications comprise a new recovery hub, administration and media facility.

Plans are also in place to re-clad several existing buildings to bring unity between the old and new across the Hethersett site.

LSI Architects were responsible for the previous on-site development of the Norwich City academy and first team gym facilities that were completed in 2019.

The new recovery hub will contain a swimming pool, with additional aqua therapy areas, including hot and cold recovery baths, an underwater treadmill and camera systems to monitor movements.









Norwich City unveil plans for next stage of development of Lotus Training Centre


The Canaries have revealed the plans for further developments at the club's Lotus Training Centre, with Norwich-based company LSI designing the proposed facility changes




www.norfolklive.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Guangzhou FC's Academy















恒大足校近况：经历了一波人员清洗，但已于上个月正常开学_广州恒大_中国足球-90比分网


10月07日讯 近一段时间以来，随着恒大集团的财务问题逐渐增多，许多相关的机构也受到了牵连，其中就有恒大足球学校的负面新闻不断传出。近日，长期关注恒大青训的“绿茵Youth”



www.90bifen.net


----------



## Red85

AFC Ajax plans to revamp its training and youth facility 'De Toekomst'. 
All in early stages but nontheless some impressions surfaced on a site which is used for planning purposes. 

https://www.ajaxshowtime.com/bijzak...ressies-van-ajax-nieuw-te-bouwen-sportcomplex. 


De Nieuwe Toekomst - fase 1: Toelichting





















The only thing that is officially known is that Ajax wants to start in 2022 with a full reno of its current 1996 facility.


----------



## Ramanaramana

RMB2007 said:


> Guangzhou FC's Academy


This has to the biggest training complex in the world. It looks like a university.


----------



## MikeC9180

RMB2007 said:


> Manchester United is in the midst of a wave of improvements to its Carrington Training Centre.
> 
> The club will shortly submit planning applications for two new bespoke pavilions to host additional changing facilities, offices, gyms and catering areas. Plans for overflow car parking are also in the pipeline.
> 
> A planning application has already been submitted to Trafford Council for new floodlights, a new all-seater stand, improved access footpaths, pitchside toilets, an electricity sub-station and new fencing along the east side of the training centre.
> 
> The all-seater stand, with a built-in broadcast and performance analysis platform, is proposed to be situated adjacent to pitch i, replacing the two smaller existing stands and TV gantry. The stand will have capacity for almost 500 people including eight positions for fans in wheelchairs, alongside their personal assistants, and will provide comfortable seating for players, coaches, staff, scouts and other visitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man Utd undertaking Carrington training ground upgrade project
> 
> 
> The club is investing significantly in new and improved facilities at our training centre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.manutd.com


I seem to remember seeing that, in the event of war breaking out, the whole of the Carrington complex has to be turned over to the growing of potatoes due to some arcane planning regulations. Is that true?? Quite funny if it is...


----------



## RMB2007

Legendary manager Sir Alex Ferguson has revealed that Manchester United's Carrington training complex could be be turned into a potato field due to an extreme legal clause.

In a recent interview, the former United boss detailed the story of when his side moved from The Cliff training ground to Carrington in 2000, and the move included a bunch of extremely uncommon clauses that the club had to agree on in order to buy the land.

One of the clauses inserted in the paperwork included leaving areas untouched for Canadian geese and voles, as well as turning their training ground into a potato farm if war were to break out.

Although extremely unlikely, United could be legally bound to comply with the agreement if ever required.









Sir Alex leaks 'war clause' may see Man Utd training ground become potato field


Sir Alex Ferguson has revealed that Manchester United had to sign some rather bizarre clauses in order to buy the land that built their current Carrington training ground




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## AstroBiont

Speaking of The Cliff, isn't it now used as the training base for Manchester United Women? I understand that they moved there, or were due to move there, from Leigh Sports Village after the completion of redevelopment work. I hope that it was extensive redevelopment, as the last time I saw pictures of The Cliff it looked extremely shabby and run-down. The external cladding on the indoor pitch building makes it look like a 1950's provincial picture house, and the other building looked like a VERY run down inner city primary school, with puddles on its roof. I also think its about time that shed on the embankment got replaced by a proper stand. I always think that, along with Old Trafford itself, it's these lesser parts of the football club's infrastructure that reveal the Glazer family's apathy and lack of care and investment, in contrast to the Carrington Aon Training Complex, where they want to attract the world best men's footballers.


----------



## RMB2007

The facilities at West Ham United are set for a revamp after plans for a new training building were given the green light.

An application to build the new facility - which would also see the ladies team adopt the Rush Green site as their base - was submitted to Havering Council in August.

Beyond the emphasis on revamping the men's facilities, a single-storey standalone structure for the ladies team has been included in the proposal.

According to the application, construction will begin in November ahead of completion in September 2022.









West Ham free to build new training facility as council approves plans


The facilities at West Ham United are set for a revamp after plans for a new training building were given the green light.




www.romfordrecorder.co.uk


----------



## LAYiddo

RMB2007 said:


> The facilities at West Ham United are set for a revamp after plans for a new training building were given the green light.
> 
> An application to build the new facility - which would also see the ladies team adopt the Rush Green site as their base - was submitted to Havering Council in August.
> 
> Beyond the emphasis on revamping the men's facilities, a single-storey standalone structure for the ladies team has been included in the proposal.
> 
> According to the application, construction will begin in November ahead of completion in September 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West Ham free to build new training facility as council approves plans
> 
> 
> The facilities at West Ham United are set for a revamp after plans for a new training building were given the green light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.romfordrecorder.co.uk


Rivalry aside that looks very poor..


----------



## Keano80

Yup I know this will sound like a Spurs fan. But goodness me that looks cheap. I really don’t get why they are so cheap on the training ground. Now established PL club with 60k stadium surely can do better than this looks like a unit at an industrial estate.


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

Exeter City training ground redevelopment 'will take club to the next level'


----------



## AstroBiont

Keano80 said:


> Yup I know this will sound like a Spurs fan. But goodness me that looks cheap. I really don’t get why they are so cheap on the training ground. Now established PL club with 60k stadium surely can do better than this looks like a unit at an industrial estate.


I think that the Guangzhou FC Academy at post 1,089 above is massive overkill - a bit like the proposed PSG training gound; it would be vastly too large for a club like West Ham, but just compare them for scale - or, more appropriately I think, the AFC Ajax training ground below the Guangzhou one at post 1,090. I think that something like that would be much more suitable for West Ham if they were ambitious. As you say, they are an established Premier League club, but that Hammers proposal seems to me like what I'd expect from a League Two side, or even a non-league club. To me, it basically just looks like a few single-storey sheds joined together. Perhaps I'm misjudging the scale, but I think that the back part clad in blue looks like it's about the size of three shipping containers, two at the rear and one in front. The front part of the building (in grey, under the solar panel roof) would then be the size of four containers (2x2), and the part jutting out in front of that (in blue again) looks about the size of two more containers side by side, to give something the size of nine shipping containers in total volume. Perhaps I've misjudged the scale, though.

I don't suppose you know, RMB2207, if those images could be of the proposed Ladies facility? It says in the linked Romford Reporter article: "Beyond the emphasis on revamping the men's facilities, a single-storey standalone structure for the ladies team has been included in the proposal."


----------



## RMB2007

*Carolina Panthers*












https://www.panthers.com/rockhill/progress-updates


----------



## RMB2007

MANCHESTER UNITED are set to overhaul both their stadium and training ground in the coming months.

Significant improvements are also planned at their Carrington training centre.









Man Utd set for Old Trafford revamp and investment in training ground


MANCHESTER UNITED are set to overhaul both their stadium and training ground in the coming months. Reports suggest United officials have begun the search for an architect to lead a major revamp of …




www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

The images showing the new West Ham United building on the previous page will be for their ladies team.

West Ham United's first team facility is a hodgepodge of buildings that they tarted up a few years ago, whilst the first team gym is still housed in a temporary building.

For a Premier League club, West Ham's training ground is pathetic.


----------



## RMB2007

The University of Oregon has just released plans for a 170,000 square-foot indoor practice facility to be built just west of Autzen Stadium, between Leo Harris Parkway and Martin Luther King Jr. Boulevard.

Current plans call for the facility to be among the region’s most energy efficient, with a goal of powering the building with renewable energy generated on site. 

“Our world-class labs, classrooms, residence halls and athletic facilities fuel an undeniable passion and inspire excellence in students, faculty, staff and alumni,” said Michael H. Schill, UO president and professor of law. “This new facility will ensure that our student-athletes can continue to push themselves without limits and compete on a global scale.”

The project, which is slated for completion in 2024, will benefit student athletes in almost all sports by providing additional access to the Moshofsky Center, the current indoor practice facility, said Rob Mullens, director of intercollegiate athletics. 









University releases plans for a future indoor practice facility


The 170,000-square-foot building, funded with private gifts, is expected to open in 2024




around.uoregon.edu


----------



## RMB2007

Another amazing investment from Tony Bloom.



















Brighton have officially moved their women’s team into their new £8.5million training facility

The set-up is impressive. The pitches, gym facilities, pools and medical centre now available to the women’s team mirrors what Graham Potter’s Premier League side use on a day-to-day basis.



https://expressdigest.com/brighton-take-huge-leap-forward-in-womens-football-after-unveiling-fantastic-new-training-ground/


----------



## EdooGdl

New Atlas FC High Performance Center in Zapopan, Mexico.

Credits to Atlas FC and Orgelgi Sports.










































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451013562462310402


----------



## coys500

Tony Bloom should get more credit than he does done an unbelievable job.


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453708146384515075


----------



## trichardscottc

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453949719248441346


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

Temporarily Exiled said:


> Exeter City training ground redevelopment 'will take club to the next level'


Exeter City Supporters' Trust approve £2.2m training ground investment


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455303857202810887


----------



## aquamaroon

^ some more press stuff


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455293629841358851


https://www.chargers.com/news/los-angeles-chargers-new-practice-facility-el-segundo-press-release





> With an emphasis on player efficiency and movement between spaces that includes direct access to the fields from all player and coaching spaces as well as direct connection between team meeting rooms and exterior walk-though space, specific locations within the new team headquarters include a roof-top hospitality club, full eSports gaming and content studios and a 3,100 square foot media center.
> 
> "When our staff and I first started here, we talked a lot about possibility," said Head Coach Brandon Staley. "You could just see it coming. The possibility of this team. The possibility of LA.
> 
> "The goal is for the Chargers to become the standard of excellence in the NFL. This new facility demonstrates our organization's commitment to that standard."
> 
> Outside the main building that spans nearly 145,000 square feet, three natural grass fields with an artificial turf perimeter can be taken in from 7,600 square feet of elevated outdoor terrace space. An additional 3,400 square foot elevated outdoor turf area and two-lane lap pool for player rehabilitation are among the various outdoor amenities set for construction.
> ...
> 
> With the field area designed to accommodate bleacher seating for more than 5,000, 348 on-site parking spaces and accommodations available for offsite parking, the Chargers will be able to host public training camp at the El Segundo complex once open.
> 
> ...
> 
> The project, set to go before the city's planning commission later this month, is currently estimated for completion by Spring 2024.


----------



## aquamaroon

A bit of a promotional video for the new Chargers' Practice Facility put together by LA videographer (and SSC member!) John Kay. Goes into nice detail about the various elements of the new training complex:


----------



## RMB2007

A few weeks ago, work started on the new Queens Park Rangers (QPR) training center, which is said to cost around £ 20million. The British company White Horse has been selected to build and install several hybrid pitches, training areas and elite sports facilities.

The players of my first team, the U23 or even the academy will be on a single site, hence the desire to have as many fields. The hybrid technology used will be in GrassMaster and the project will also include a complete drainage system, fully automated irrigation and energy efficient heating will be installed under the land.

The work is expected to last nine months.









L'incroyable nouveau centre d'entraînement de QPR - Gazon Sport Pro H24


Les joueurs du club anglais du Queens Park Rangers vont pouvoir bénéficier d'un nouveau centre d'entraînement et de performance de nouvelle génération.




www.gsph24.com


----------



## RMB2007

Nottingham Forest are pleased to announce new plans for the further redevelopment of the club’s training facilities at Wilford Lane.

Central to the plans are a new two-storey building and enhanced facilities at The Nigel Doughty Academy. 

The new academy building will include fourteen changing rooms, three classrooms, gym, physio room, analysis suite, guest parents’ lounge and canteen facilities, plus additional on-site car parking.

The latest plans are in line with the club’s ongoing investment in the facilities at Wilford Lane which earlier this season saw the enhancement of the show pitch to include a new playing surface and goals, LED floodlights, perimeter fence and dug outs to meet the club’s conditional Category One Academy licence obligations.

The plans will be submitted via the formal planning process with Rushcliffe Borough Council, with a decision expected in the New Year.









New training ground plans revealed


The Official Website of Nottingham Forest Football Club: get the latest news, highlights, fixtures and results, tickets and more.




www.nottinghamforest.co.uk


----------



## Parisian92

Does anyone know how far PSG are in the building proces of their new training ground?


----------



## RMB2007

^^^ It's a massive site, therefore, it's taking time to prepare it for construction. The last report:



The first buildings must start to emerge from the ground by the end of the year.

Building dedicated to the professional team and its stars will include 4 hybrid pitches. These premises should be delivered in summer 2023.

Construction of the training center buildings will start in December. "We are in the process of designating the company", specifies the real estate director of the club. This part dedicated to young categories (U13 to U18) consists of four buildings for training, education, 150 rooms for boarding but also two sites. Opening scheduled for January 2024.

The part dedicated to the handball and judo sections and to the future stadium with 3,000 to 5,000 seats will see the light of day after 2024.

Ultimately, this future top-level equipment will bring together 17 football pitches, including 12 hybrids and 6 heated.

The total amount of the operation is estimated between 250 and 300 million euros.









Yvelines. Nouveau centre d'entraînement du PSG : les pros intégreront leurs locaux à l'été 2023


Le projet du futur centre d'entraînement du PSG avance à Poissy (Yvelines). Les stars de l'équipe professionnelle intégreront leurs locaux à l'été 2023.




actu.fr


----------



## RMB2007

*Fiorentina*













































Osservatorio ViolaPark


Osservatorio ViolaPark, Баньо-а-Риполи. Отметки "Нравится": 1 647 · Обсуждают: 216. Questa pagina è dedicata a tutti i tifosi viola ed appassionati di infrastrutture e grandi opere, ed ha lo scopo di...




www.facebook.com


----------



## RMB2007

*Brentford FC*

Brentford FC is about to begin consulting with local residents and neighbours on a new planning application for the training facilities based at Jersey Road.

The Club already has planning permission for a range of improvements to our existing Training Ground, which was granted in August 2020. However, these plans were developed more than two years ago, were based on the requirements for Championship football and did not include facilities essential for a Premier League club.

We are revisiting the plans and will be submitting the planning application next year. We want to create the best possible facility for our players and staff by delivering a training ground fit for the Premier League. This will help the Club meet its aspirations both now and in the long term.






Consultation to begin on plans for upgraded Training and Performance Centre


Brentford FC are to start consulting on updated proposals for an improved Training and Performance Centre at Jersey Road




www.brentfordfc.com


----------



## RMB2007

^^^


















Public consultation begins on Brentford FC planning proposals for improved Jersey Road training centre


<strong>Public consultation started this week into the planning proposal for Brentford FC's Training Ground at Jersey Road, Osterley. </strong>




brentford.nub.news


----------



## RMB2007

The initial concept and the financing of a new functional building for the 2.Bundesliga team *Fortuna Düsseldorf* (Germany) have been completed.

The planned functional building will serve as the professional home for all U19 and U23 players, the licensed players and for the office.









Fortuna Düsseldorf functional building plans - Coliseum


The initial concept and the financing of a new functional building for the 2.Bundesliga team Fortuna Düsseldorf (Germany).




www.coliseum-online.com


----------



## RMB2007

*Cardiff City* House of Sport, Cardiff University and Cardiff Council are pleased to announce that the planning application for the Llanrumney Sports Complex on Cardiff University’s playing fields has been approved by the Cardiff Council Planning department.

The project is a collaboration between Cardiff Council, Cardiff University and Cardiff City House of Sport to deliver a state-of-the-art sports complex to serve Cardiff University and the Llanrumney Community Sports Trust.

*The complex will become the new home for Cardiff City Football Club’s Academy* and will boast a tier-2 3G football facility, a floodlit 3G IRB standard rugby pitch and a floodlit IRB/FIFA standard 3G dual marked football/rugby pitch. This will provide Cardiff University, their students and the local sports clubs with greater access to state-of-the-art training and playing facilities.

The new Academy will occupy 16 acres of the site utilising the former Doctor Who building structure with a canopy, a two-story accommodation block with offices, classrooms, lecture theatres, a canteen, changing facilities and a 3G indoor pitch.









Planning Application Approved For Llanrumney Sports Complex | Cardiff


The complex will become the new home for Cardiff City Football Club’s Academy and will boast a tier-2 3G football facility, a floodlit 3G IRB standard rugby pitch and a floodlit IRB/FIFA standard 3G dual marked football/rugby pitch...




www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

City reviewing steel framing for Jaguars' Sports Performance Center

The $5 million structural project is part of the $120 million construction of the facility near TIAA Bank Field.

City Council voted unanimously in August for a bill that authorizes Mayor Lenny Curry’s administration to borrow $60 million to help finance the city’s half of the project cost. 

According to the legislation and the NFL team’s public agreement, the Jaguars will move team offices; an equipment room; and weight training and medical facilities from the stadium to the city-owned performance center.

The Downtown Development Review Board approved the facility design in October to includes an indoor practice field; two outdoor natural-grass fields with about 2,300 bleacher seats; a team store; and concession facilities. 

The Jaguars plan to break ground in 2022 on the performance center and a $321 million Four Seasons-anchored project through team owner Shad Khan’s development company Iguana Investments Florida LLC. 









City reviewing steel framing for Jaguars' Sports Performance Center | Jax Daily Record | Jacksonville Daily Record - Jacksonville, Florida


The $5 million structural project is part of the $120 million construction of the facility near TIAA Bank Field.




www.jaxdailyrecord.com


----------



## RMB2007

*Arsenal*




















__
https://flic.kr/p/2mjeQor

*Arsenal & Watford*











__
https://flic.kr/p/2mjb1Aj


----------



## coys500

Never realised they were so close. Literally must ask for their ball back.


----------



## Ramanaramana

Arsenal left that place to own their training ground and built next door. Watford lease from the owner that was owner when Arsenal were there, some uni. I dont know how old the images are but you can see rugby posts in Watford's half, used by students I imagine.

Watford is much closer to this complex than North London.


----------



## RMB2007

Aerial images are from last year (July 21, 2021).


----------



## RMB2007

Portugal's National Team



















Cidade do Futebol is an undertaking promoted by the Portuguese Football Federation that consists of the construction of an enclosure that houses the buildings of the FPF and a Technical Football Center for internships and work of the national teams.









Risco







www.risco.org


----------



## RMB2007

Mayor Lori E. Lightfoot, *Chicago Fire Football Club*, Alderman Jason Ervin (28th Ward), and Chicago Housing Authority (CHA) CEO Tracey Scott today announced the start of preliminary discussions on a proposed new performance and training facility for Chicago’s Major League Soccer (MLS) team in the Roosevelt Square area on the Near West Side.

The discussions will explore using approximately 30 acres of vacant CHA land as a headquarters and training center for the Fire. As part of a long-term lease agreement, the Fire would develop the multi-million-dollar facility and provide a variety of community benefits and public investments into neighboring public housing sites, long-term employment for community members, and recreational opportunities for youth. The proposed site is generally bounded by Roosevelt Road, Ashland Avenue, 14th Street and Loomis Street.









Mayor Lori E. Lightfoot, Chicago Fire Football Club, Chicago Housing Authority Begin Talks for New Near West Side Training Facility | Chicago Fire FC


CHICAGO (Jan. 27, 2022) – Mayor Lori E. Lightfoot, Chicago Fire Football Club, Alderman Jason Ervin (28th Ward), and Chicago Housing Authority (CHA) CEO Tracey Scott today announced the start of preliminary discussions on a proposed new performance and training facility for Chicago’s Major...




www.chicagofirefc.com


----------



## RMB2007

*PSG*





















https://trainingcenter.psg.fr/app/uploads/2022/01/18369_psg_lesnews8_bd.pdf


----------



## RMB2007

^^^

_Currently, 200 workers work on the 74 hectares of land. As announced, the first buildings are coming out of the ground at the start of 2022.

As a reminder, this new training center is supposed to be occupied by the professional team from the start of the 2023/2024 season._





































Le chantier du futur centre d'entraînement du PSG en photos


Lancé depuis plusieurs mois, le chantier du futur centre d'entraînement du PSG à Poissy avance. Certains bâtiments sortent de terre, comme l'ont montré quelques photos récemment diffusées.




www.culturepsg.com


----------



## SteveCourty

RMB2007 said:


> *PSG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://trainingcenter.psg.fr/app/uploads/2022/01/18369_psg_lesnews8_bd.pdf


It’s a really impressive complex


----------



## RMB2007

On their forum, PSG fans are questioning whether the mini stadium will actually happen, whilst the club has removed the indoor training pitch from the plans.


----------



## Axelferis

PSG Training center works in progress:


----------



## RMB2007

*PSG*












https://golfangelstrace.com/images-of-the-well-advanced-work-on-the-new-training-center/


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494027139271647238









In a landmark announcement, *Seattle Sounders FC* today revealed plans for the development of a new state-of-the-art home in Renton, Washington. Located on the site of Boeing’s former corporate headquarters at the historic Longacres, the new home of the Rave Green is set to provide a world-class sporting facility for Major League Soccer’s winningest team over the past decade, housing the club’s entire soccer and business ecosystem for the first time in Sounders FC history.

Known as the Sounders FC Center at Longacres, the club is working in partnership with Seattle-based Unico Properties on the expansive project, with an expected opening in 2024. Inclusive of four full-size training pitches and 50,000 square feet of space for both the club’s soccer operations and front office personnel.









In partnership with Unico Properties, Sounders FC reveals new state-of-the-art facility at Longacres, as club begins historic march toward its 50th anniversary | Seattle Sounders


In partnership with Unico Properties, Sounders FC reveals new state-of-the-art facility at Longacres




www.soundersfc.com


----------



## RMB2007

*Leicester City*



























Phil James Drone services/Lost Dogs


Phil James Drone services/Lost Dogs, Nottingham, United Kingdom. 4,101 likes · 2,190 talking about this. Phil James Drone services. Working with - Baytree Interiors Ltd HoldonCopley Hortons...




www.facebook.com


----------



## slipperydog

The Rams are in negotiations to buy the site of the mall formerly known as the Woodland Hills Promenade and build a team practice facility there, according to people familiar with the talks but not authorized to discuss them publicly.

The Rams and Unibail-Rodamco-Westfield, the owners of the mall property, declined comment.

If the deal is completed, the Rams could pay more than $150 million for the 34-acre site, which would give them a home large enough to hold a summer training camp with fans in attendance. The Rams have practiced at Cal Lutheran in Thousand Oaks but have staged training camp at UC Irvine.

The Chargers, who share SoFi Stadium with the Rams, announced in November they agreed to move their practice facility from Costa Mesa to El Segundo, as part of a training complex that would include a team headquarters.

The Woodland Hills site is large enough that Rams owner Stan Kroenke could build a practice facility and team headquarters there, then surround it with a mixed-use development. That would echo his strategy at SoFi Stadium: buy the property, build the stadium, then develop the land around it.

The Rams project would not be not the first effort to reimagine what even Wikipedia called “a dead shopping mall” as a sports facility.









Rams could build a team training site in Woodland Hills


The Rams are in negotiations to buy the site of the former Woodland Hills Promenade mall and build a team practice facility there.




www.latimes.com


----------



## aquamaroon

slipperydog said:


> Rams could build a team training site in Woodland Hills
> 
> 
> The Rams are in negotiations to buy the site of the former Woodland Hills Promenade mall and build a team practice facility there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.latimes.com


The original plans for the project:









Another Look at Warner Center's Promenade 2035


New renderings for the Promenade 2035 development offer a more detailed look at the Westfield Corporation's proposed $1.5-billion mixed-use complex in Warner Center.




urbanize.city







> The Westfield Promenade, one of three Westfield properties in Warner Center, spans across approximately 36 acres at 6100 N. Topanga Canyon Boulevard. Under plans submitted last year to the City of Los Angeles, the decaying shopping center would be replaced over the course of 15 years with a development consisting of:
> 
> 
> 1,432 residential units
> 244,000 square feet of retail space
> 629,000 square feet of office space
> Two hotels with 572 guest rooms
> A 15,000-seat entertainment and sports complex
> Architecture firm Johnson Fain is master planning the development, which would create a series of high-rise and podium-type buildings buit around a new street grid and public green space. The largest of the proposed builings - a 28-story, 502-foot tall office tower - would create a new apex in the Warner Center skyline.











































(more illustrations at the link)


I actually imagine this plan will remain somewhat in place, with the office facilities now repurposed for the Rams and the soccer specific stadium being replaced with a football stadium and training fields, and the residential/entertainment/retail component remaining the same (of course, the site plan of the development would change significantly from shown above)


----------



## pesto

aquamaroon said:


> The original plans for the project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Look at Warner Center's Promenade 2035
> 
> 
> New renderings for the Promenade 2035 development offer a more detailed look at the Westfield Corporation's proposed $1.5-billion mixed-use complex in Warner Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbanize.city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (more illustrations at the link)
> 
> 
> I actually imagine this plan will remain somewhat in place, with the office facilities now repurposed for the Rams and the soccer specific stadium being replaced with a football stadium and training fields, and the residential/entertainment/retail component remaining the same (of course, the site plan of the development would change significantly from shown above)


Kroenke's first effort to deal with LA as a site for a Rams Stadium was abandoned because of AEG's influence and too many local interests to feed. But Kroenke is now a bit of a god locally, most of the project is already approved and surrounding projects are in a state of development. 

Two execs for media operations in LA asked me for guidance on housing so I have recently looked at the WH, Tarzana, Encino areas. They are in much better condition than much of LA and are in high demand in spite of the heat in the summer, and Ventura Blvd. is still active and hip. A safe area to visit, live or work, with schools way above LA city average..


----------



## slipperydog

pesto said:


> Two execs for media operations in LA asked me for guidance on housing so I have recently looked at the WH, Tarzana, Encino areas. They are in much better condition than much of LA and are in high demand in spite of the heat in the summer, and Ventura Blvd. is still active and hip. A safe area to visit, live or work, with schools way above LA city average..


I would also add Calabasas and Hidden Hills to the list of probable neighborhoods for players and team personnel. In general you get way more bang for your buck in these areas than in Manhattan Beach which is where the Chargers players will likely want to live when the El Segundo facility opens.


----------



## aquamaroon

slipperydog said:


> I would also add Calabasas and Hidden Hills to the list of probable neighborhoods for players and team personnel. In general you get way more bang for your buck in these areas than in Manhattan Beach which is where the Chargers players will likely want to live when the El Segundo facility opens.


Yeah there are basically two areas in LA that athletes love to live: Calabasas and Manhattan Beach. The Chargers grabbed one set and the Rams are grabbing the other lol


----------



## BhamJim

slipperydog said:


> The Rams are in negotiations to buy the site of the mall formerly known as the Woodland Hills Promenade and build a team practice facility there, according to people familiar with the talks but not authorized to discuss them publicly.
> 
> The Rams and Unibail-Rodamco-Westfield, the owners of the mall property, declined comment.
> 
> If the deal is completed, the Rams could pay more than $150 million for the 34-acre site, which would give them a home large enough to hold a summer training camp with fans in attendance. The Rams have practiced at Cal Lutheran in Thousand Oaks but have staged training camp at UC Irvine.


Crikey!! I was flabbergasted when I first read this!

Just to clarify for anyone outside of the USA, this is the Los Angeles Rams American Football team, and not Derby County FC who can barely afford a set of bibs for training nevermind a new facility!


----------



## pesto

slipperydog said:


> I would also add Calabasas and Hidden Hills to the list of probable neighborhoods for players and team personnel. In general you get way more bang for your buck in these areas than in Manhattan Beach which is where the Chargers players will likely want to live when the El Segundo facility opens.


For sure, but these people were not looking in that range; more like 2BR condos with top amenities with decent schools and nightlife. 

That's also the kind of people that any shopping, housing or entertainment venues in that area will be catering to (along with the "real" people in Canoga Park, Chatsworth, Winnetka, etc.)


----------



## en1044

If I'm an NFL free agent being courted by both LA teams, and both teams make the same offer, I'm choosing to live around Woodland Hills 10/10 times.


----------



## pesto

en1044 said:


> If I'm an NFL free agent being courted by both LA teams, and both teams make the same offer, I'm choosing to live around Woodland Hills 10/10 times.


For the family man, it's definitely WH (or Calabasas, etc., if you can afford it). But what have you got against the Beach Boys? Redondo, Manhattan, Haggerty's are all right there in South Bay.

I can see going to South Bay if you are single or more into the beach lifestyle or the urban lifestyle. Plus the weather is much milder in the summer during training camps.


----------



## RMB2007

*Newcastle United*

Improvements are being made to the current training ground but new sites are being looked at and once the ideal one is identified, a brand new state of the art training complex will be built and this is expected to be completed within three years.









Amanda Staveley unveils 8 key updates from Newcastle United owners


Newcastle United owners - Amanda Staveley unveils 8 key updates.



www.themag.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Collinson Construction has completed a new multi-million-pound training facility at Trailfinders Sports Club in West Ealing, London.

Home to *Ealing Trailfinders Rugby Club*, the new 3,184-square metre training centre features a full-size junior rugby and football pitch, allowing players to continue training safely in adverse weather conditions.









Collinson Construction completes new £3.8m training centre for Ealing Trailfinders


News, features and match reports from The Rugby Paper, the UK-based newspaper which specialises in rugby union at all levels ready for your viewing every Sunday of the year.




www.therugbypaper.co.uk


----------



## SteveCourty

RMB2007 said:


> Collinson Construction has completed a new multi-million-pound training facility at Trailfinders Sports Club in West Ealing, London.
> 
> Home to *Ealing Trailfinders Rugby Club*, the new 3,184-square metre training centre features a full-size junior rugby and football pitch, allowing players to continue training safely in adverse weather conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collinson Construction completes new £3.8m training centre for Ealing Trailfinders
> 
> 
> News, features and match reports from The Rugby Paper, the UK-based newspaper which specialises in rugby union at all levels ready for your viewing every Sunday of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.therugbypaper.co.uk


Is this the side that can’t get promoted as the stadium is too small?


----------



## RMB2007

^^^

Correct.


----------



## RMB2007

Two locations discussed for new Newcastle training ground

Newcastle’s new training ground plans are still in the very early stages – it could be a long time before the club has a new base to call home outside of matchdays. Mehrdad Ghodoussi stated in an interview with the Athletic that it could take at least three years.

But the main thing is that it will happen. Rome wasn’t built in a day, and neither will the new Newcastle United. But plans are in motion, and that’s one step further than the previous regime got.









Newcastle are already looking at possible locations for a new training ground


Newcastle United's new owners have plans to build a new training ground for the club, but that could be a few years away.




www.geordiebootboys.com


----------



## RMB2007

MILLWALL chief executive Steve Kavanagh has announced a prize freeze on general admission season tickets for 2022-23 – *and confirmed the club hope to submit a planning application for their proposed new training ground “in the near future”.*

This week has seen a lot of meetings take place with architects, design experts, the planning committee, and councillors, all of which is very time consuming but critical to the long-term future of the club.

We’re on track to submit a formal planning application in the very near future and we will continue to liaise with all stakeholders, including residents, to ensure we’re being as open and transparent as possible. The plans taking shape now really are quite exciting (if expensive!).









Millwall CEO on next season's ticket prices, new training ground - and Alex Aldridge role - newsatden.co.uk


'THIS a working-class football club and adhering to that history and tradition is at the heart of all our decision-making.'



newsatden.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*Manchester United* have reportedly given up on plans to move away from their Carrington training ground after discovering it will cost too much money to relocate.

Instead, the club will once again aim to redevelop Carrington and have reportedly already appointed Mags Mernagh as programme director for the project. 

Mernagh previously worked at Leicester City and was instrumental in delivering their £130m training ground.

United are likely to focus on buying more land around Carrington as an alternative.









Manchester United 'are set to SCRAP plans to leave Carrington


Carrington, has been Manchester United's home since 2000 when they moved from their iconic The Cliff training ground but the club is reported to believe that they have since outgrown the site.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## slipperydog

slipperydog said:


> *Carolina Panthers Rock Hill Development*
> Renderings of the new Carolina Panthers development in Rock Hill, S.C., slated for opening in 2023.
> 
> Groundbreaking for the site commenced in June 2020 with the first phase opening planned for 2023. Constructed on a 240-acre site adjacent to I-77, the facility and development will ultimately include:
> 
> The Panthers new HQ offices
> An indoor practice facility
> Outdoor practice fields which can also be utilized to host multiple high school football games.
> Indoor facility to host athletic events and games, concerts and corporate events
> A premier orthopedic sports medicine facility
> Corporate offices
> Residential space
> Retail stores
> The headquarters will also mean significant infrastructure improvements for the region. An interchange off I-77 will be part of additional road improvements, including more than 13,000 feet of new public streets, 2,600 parking spaces, sidewalks and trail networks for cyclists and pedestrian walkers and runners.
> 
> *PUBLIC AMENITIES*
> 
> _The Park_
> 
> A 5,000-seat outdoor, multipurpose stadium capable of hosting a wide variety of public events with numerous seating options ranging from traditional bench seating on the west and casual terrace seating on the east.
> 
> _The Pavilion_
> 
> A multi-purpose indoor practice space with 500 seats that is primarily used for Panthers' football practice, but has the capabilities to host community events.
> 
> _New Street System_
> 
> A framework of parkways, boulevards, and city streets.
> 
> _The Piazza_
> 
> A public plaza designed for events, a forecourt for the Park, and future location of restaurants and entertainment.
> 
> _The Grove_
> 
> A primary open space within the site, framing the public entrances to the headquarters entrance, the Park, and future development. The Grove presents a series of reflecting pools, lighting, and landscape, creating a front door for the development.
> 
> _The Terrace_
> 
> Public event space and training ground overlook, controlled and scheduled by the team.
> 
> *SITE FEATURES*
> 
> 
> 1 million cubic yards of earthwork in Phase 1
> 3.9 million square feet of proposed development
> Approximately 2-1/2 miles of public trails with connections to broader Rock Hill multi-use path system
> Half mile of natural creek preserved
> Over 60+ acres of native trees saved
> Native and regionally appropriate planting palette with over 2,500 planted trees, 9,000 shrubs, and over 3 acres of ornamental grasses, perennials and ground cover
> 5-acre lake and water feature, in concert with a system of trails, provides storm water management and irrigation for the project
> *PROJECT DETAILS*
> 
> Groundbreaking: July 2020
> First phase opening planned for 2023
> The Panthers new HQ offices
> An indoor practice facility with 80-foot tall operable glass doors
> Outdoor practice fields
> Scalable small stadium to host high school sports, concerts, festivals, etc.
> A premier orthopedic sports medicine facility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.panthers.com/rockhill/


Panthers project placed on hold


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500945458784526344


----------



## aquamaroon

Looks like the sale of the Warner Center mall property went through for the Rams, at least for Kroenke:

*Warner Center's Promenade mall sells for $150 million









Warner Center's Promenade mall sells for $150 million


Less than one month after the rumors first began circulating, it's now official: Unibail-Rodamco-Westfield (URW) is selling the 34-acre site of the former Promenade Mall in Warner Center for $150 million.




urbanize.city




*



> While a buyer for the property is not identified in the French conglomerate's news release, *CoStar reports **that its inquiries have been referred to Los Angeles Rams owner Stan Kroenke.* The Los Angeles Times reported in February that the Rams had been in talks to buy the Promenade site to build a new practice facility, which would be surrounded by a new commercial development, akin to the mixed-use complex now taking shape next to SoFi Stadium.
> 
> Entitlements approved in December 2020 by the City of Los Angeles could allow Kroenke to implement that vision. Under URW's plan for the site, the Promenade mall would be razed for a 3.2-million-square-foot complex featuring:
> 
> 
> up to 1,432 residential units;
> 280,000 square feet of retail and restaurant space;
> over 730,000 square feet of office space;
> two hotels containing 572 guest rooms
> a maximum 10,000-seat entertainment and sports center; and
> parking for 5,655 vehicles.


Just for reference here is an artistic illustration of the original plan for the site:



















My guess would be that those entitlements for the office space and 10,000 seat sports and entertainment center will be used for the Rams facility, and they will probably still do the hotel and retail, creating something that looks a LOT like the Cowboys' "The Star" training facility. Kroenke's burgeoning Rams based LA real estate fiefdom is expanding.


----------



## pesto

aquamaroon said:


> Looks like the sale of the Warner Center mall property went through for the Rams, at least for Kroenke:
> 
> *Warner Center's Promenade mall sells for $150 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warner Center's Promenade mall sells for $150 million
> 
> 
> Less than one month after the rumors first began circulating, it's now official: Unibail-Rodamco-Westfield (URW) is selling the 34-acre site of the former Promenade Mall in Warner Center for $150 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbanize.city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Just for reference here is an artistic illustration of the original plan for the site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess would be that those entitlements for the office space and 10,000 seat sports and entertainment center will be used for the Rams facility, and they will probably still do the hotel and retail, creating something that looks a LOT like the Cowboys' "The Star" training facility. Kroenke's burgeoning Rams based LA real estate fiefdom is expanding.


Good for WH, which is slowly getting better and better. Your analysis sounds just about right, but the Kroenke/Ram name may be the major tenant that is needed. Aerospace, defense, boat design, etc., are long gone to Texas, Florida and such. 

Kroenke is the major tenant that may allow the area to survive high taxes, low services and bad schools.


----------



## RMB2007

York County provided a copy Tuesday of the county council resolution that outlines economic incentives for the *Carolina Panthers* headquarters project in Rock Hill.

The resolution shows that the team will receive incentives for four decades in exchange for completing $225 million of public infrastructure at the site off I-77.

Work on the proposed Panthers practice facility and headquarters had been halted because of a dispute about bonds for the $225 million. The bonds had been part of an agreement with the City of Rock Hill.



https://www.islandpacket.com/sports/nfl/article259649850.html


----------



## deebs

A r c h i said:


> GREATER MELBOURNE > all projects and discussion
> 
> 
> Calvary Kooyong Road Precinct, Caulfield South
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


"Australia’s much-loved Commonwealth Bank Matildas are one step closer to calling Victoria home, with construction underway at The Home of the Matildas at La Trobe University, Bundoora.

The progress to date marks a key milestone in the three-year journey to build this world-class football facility, servicing both the elite Australian teams and all levels of football in Victoria.

Designs of the Home of the Matildas, within the La Trobe University Sports Park, have today been released, showcasing the premium football destination that will be delivered for Victoria.

Across the next 12 months, stage one of the project will deliver five hybrid, natural and synthetic pitches, with grandstand seating for over 800 spectators and a full capacity in excess of 3,000 around the show pitch.








Artist impression: Show pitch with grandstand seating for 800 spectators (Photo: Football Victoria)

The main building will encompass a 400sqm gym, extensive sports science zone, elite level recovery/wet area, multiple change rooms including a purpose designed circular Matildas locker room, theatrette, function/meeting spaces and Football Victoria’s administration offices.

Victoria’s Futsal community will hail the construction of a purpose-built Futsal pitch alongside the show pitch, providing the fast-growing indoor version of our game with its own premium arena, within this home of football.

The football community will also enjoy access to the indoor facility for Futsal and all-abilities football programs and competitions.

While the Commonwealth Bank Matildas will enjoy full access to the facility while in camp, the wider football community will reap the benefits of the facility year round, with over 3,500 hours per year dedicated to community bookings.

An ambitious construction schedule is now well underway, ensuring the facility is ready for the Matildas in March 2023, as they prepare for the FIFA Women’s World Cup Australia and New Zealand 2023™.








Artist Impression: Main entry of The Home of the Matildas at La Trobe University (Photo: Football Victoria)

Minister for Tourism, Sport and Major Events, The Hon. Martin Pakula, is enthusiastic about the opportunities the La Trobe University Sports Park in Bundoora will deliver for our state.

_“This project delivers major benefits for football, rugby, the university and the local community – and it will create 600 jobs during construction.”_

Football Victoria President, Antonella Care, celebrated the progress on site.

_“Victorian football has waited a long time for a project of this scale, a development that truly matches the lofty ambitions we have for our game.

“We are thrilled to see the first works begin in this landmark precinct, a true home of football in Victoria, which will have a significant impact on the development of the womens’ game and football overall, for decades to come.”_

For more information on the project, including a project overview, latest news and renders, visit the new project site at *homeofthematildas.com.au "*


----------



## aquamaroon

Developers get $276M loan for new Chargers HQ in El Segundo


Less than six months after announcing plans to set up a practice facility and headquarters campus in the City of El Segundo, the developers behind the new home of the NFL's Los Angeles Chargers have found the money to build.




urbanize.city







> *Developers get $276M loan for new Chargers HQ in El Segundo*
> *The team's new office and practice facility will span 14 acres*
> 
> Less than six months after announcing plans to set up a practice facility and headquarters campus in the City of El Segundo, the developers behind the new home of the NFL's Los Angeles Chargers have found the money to build.
> 
> Earlier this week, Sonnenblick-Eichner Company announced a $276-million construction and permanent loan for the new training facility and office complex, which will sit on a 14-acre site near the intersection of El Segundo Boulevard and Pacific Coast Highway, that was formerly part of Raytheon's El Segundo campus. The property sits roughly seven miles west of SoFi Stadium, where the Chargers play home games, and south of Los Angeles International Airport.
> 
> ...
> 
> Gensler Sports is designing the campus, which will feature a 145,000-square-foot main building with meeting rooms, offices, a hospitality club, eSports gaming and content studios, and a 3,100-square-foot media center. Plans also call for three natural grass fields, 7,600 square feet of elevated terraces and bleacher seating for more than 5,000 spectators, a 3,400-square-foot elevated outdoor turf area, and parking for 348 vehicles.
> 
> Completion is expected by Spring 2024.


----------



## RobH

Tottenham Hotspur


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509620084347654151


----------



## slipperydog

The San Jose Earthquakes and the County of Santa Clara have entered into an Exclusive Negotiating Agreement (ENA) for 12 months to explore a long-term lease and management agreement for a new soccer complex at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds. The County approved the ENA with the Earthquakes at the Santa Clara County Board of Supervisors meeting on April 5.

“This is a major step towards our goal of having an elite training center and singular home for all of our teams,” said Earthquakes President Jared Shawlee. “As part of our club ethos, we wanted to pursue an opportunity that not only provided a first-class complex for our professional and youth teams, but also to facilitate the development of the premier public-use youth and adult soccer facility in Northern California. We couldn’t be more excited to partner with the County of Santa Clara that has a shared vision for those goals.”

Plans for the state-of-the-art soccer complex would utilize 34 acres of undeveloped land near Umbarger Road and Monterey Road, including approximately 14.8 acres specifically for the Earthquakes and its affiliate teams with the remaining acres dedicated for the development of six premium-quality public fields. The complex would include a 35,000-40,000 sq. ft. training center that would house the Earthquakes first team (MLS), Earthquakes II (MLS NEXT Pro), and all youth teams within the Quakes Academy (MLS NEXT). The team training building would consist of locker rooms, a weight room, dining hall, theatre, medical treatment facility and hydrotherapy, equipment and laundry rooms, coach and staff offices, and much more. The professional training center would be complemented by 10 full-size soccer fields; four of which would exclusively serve the Earthquakes, and six turf fields which would be dedicated exclusively for year-round public use. All 10 fields would be lighted and at least three of the Quakes’ four fields would feature natural grass.










NEWS: Earthquakes Announce Plans for 10-Field Soccer Complex and Training Center in Collaboration with the County of Santa Clara | San Jose Earthquakes


The San Jose Earthquakes and the County of Santa Clara have entered into an Exclusive Negotiating Agreement (ENA) for 12 months to explore a long-term lease and management agreement for a new soccer complex at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds. The County approved the ENA with the Earthquakes...




www.sjearthquakes.com


----------



## slipperydog

aquamaroon said:


> Looks like the sale of the Warner Center mall property went through for the Rams, at least for Kroenke:
> 
> *Warner Center's Promenade mall sells for $150 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warner Center's Promenade mall sells for $150 million
> 
> 
> Less than one month after the rumors first began circulating, it's now official: Unibail-Rodamco-Westfield (URW) is selling the 34-acre site of the former Promenade Mall in Warner Center for $150 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbanize.city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> My guess would be that those entitlements for the office space and 10,000 seat sports and entertainment center will be used for the Rams facility, and they will probably still do the hotel and retail, creating something that looks a LOT like the Cowboys' "The Star" training facility. Kroenke's burgeoning Rams based LA real estate fiefdom is expanding.


Well, here you have it. Westfield's French holding company is looking to completely divest itself of its American properties.

Kroenke gave them a headstart.









Westfield malls go up for sale as U.S. shoppers find other places to buy


The malls' French owner, Unibail-Rodamco-Westfield, plans to focus on Europe after unloading its U.S. collection of properties.




www.latimes.com


----------



## RMB2007

*Manchester United*

The club also want to improve their training ground and have appointed architecture and design firm KSS to draw up plans for an "expanded, state-of-the-art facility".









Man Utd pick architects who designed Spurs stadium


Manchester United appoint the architects who designed Tottenham Hotspur Stadium to draw up plans for the redevelopment of Old Trafford.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## DNGMRZ

IThomas said:


> *ACF FIORENTINA TRAINING CENTER "VIOLA PARK" (Bagno a Ripoli, Florence, Tuscany, Italy)*
> 
> PROJECT
> 
> 
> UPDATES


Viola Park


----------



## RMB2007

*Carolina Panthers*

Oh dear!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516427671760158729


----------



## aquamaroon

Wow.. what a [email protected]#& show. Though this particular situation isn't necessarily the Panther's fault, Tepper may be the most aggressive owner in the NFL currently when it comes to squeezing out every last dollar from the local community. You can definitely see his hedge fund background coming out! It's hard to imagine the team walking away from a half built training facility but I guess we'll see.


----------



## RMB2007

South Carolina state senator Wes Climer has lashed out at Tepper. “If David Tepper’s behavior is indicative of how the NFL does business, then who wants to do business with the NFL? . . . The city, the county, the state and the Panthers worked together constructively for a considerable period of time at great effort to bring to Rock Hill a world-class sports entertainment center. David Tepper came to Rock Hill promising us Jerry Jones and ever since then he’s given us Dan Snyder.”

Despite the tough talk and Tepper’s aggressive acknowledgement of it, an olive branch has been extended. Of sorts.

“We have sent notices to the City to formally terminate the previous agreements,” the statement concludes. “Accordingly, we are prepared to sit down with the City and other interested parties to discuss the significant challenges ahead.”









Panthers officially pull plug on Rock Hill headquarters - ProFootballTalk


Panthers owner David Tepper will do what he wants.Currently, he wants to walk away from the deal to build a new team headquarters and facility in Rock Hill, South Carolina. Tepper Sports & Entertainment issued a statement to that effect on Tuesday.“On February 26, 2021, the City of Rock Hill...




profootballtalk.nbcsports.com


----------



## aquamaroon

> David Tepper came to Rock Hill promising us Jerry Jones and ever since then he’s given us Dan Snyder.


Ouch!

Reading a bit into this there seems to be more to this story, the story is the Rock Hill reneged on their commitment to the team but the city is saying that is emphatically not the case. Certainly seems like the SC governor is more than willing to make the ugly details public so we may see the dirty laundry get aired out soon


----------



## RMB2007

*Blackpool Football Club* is pleased to announce that it has exchanged contracts to secure nearly 100 acres of land for a new training facility.

The site connects Blackpool and Poulton-le-Fylde along Garstang Road, bordered by the Grange Park Estate and Baines School. 

The facility will house a bespoke building with changing, medical, coaching, fitness and education areas. Initially with six grass pitches, one full size artificial pitch and a covered artificial area, the site will be designed for one of the pitches to be deemed a show pitch for development and Under-18 games. When appropriate to do so, this facility will enable the Club to progress from a Cat 3 to Cat 2 Academy.

During the months ahead, we will engage with all the local communities and stakeholders to ensure that the Planning Application is successful as soon as practicable.






Blackpool FC | Blackpool Football Club


Blackpool FC Homepage




www.blackpoolfc.co.uk


----------



## coys500

Blackpool are a great little club, nice to see this after thier troubles.


----------



## SteveCourty

coys500 said:


> Blackpool are a great little club, nice to see this after thier troubles.


Yeah I’d like to see something happen, as a swindon fan I know what it’s like to have a bad owner. They had years of it, they deserve a break


----------



## aquamaroon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524781756129239041


----------



## slipperydog

The Future: UCF Football Campus by UCF Knights


The creation of Nicholson Plaza, inside Knights Boulevard outside the southwest corner of the Bounce House, with the highlight of that location to be McNamara Cove.




ucfknights.exposure.co


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

Temporarily Exiled said:


> Exeter City training ground redevelopment 'will take club to the next level'


Exeter City training ground redevelopment costs rise by £800,000

Since this was originally agreed, the original contractor pulled out and the costs have increased from £2.2 million to £3 million. The club has nonetheless decided to go ahead with the project, appointing Dorset-based Modulek to complete the project. I found the rationale given on the club's website to be quite interesting, and I appreciate how open they're being here.



Exeter City FC said:


> Modulek were the second placed company during the initial tender process. The club board also explored alternatives to negotiating with Modulek and ultimately found these alternatives to be unviable. The main alternatives considered were:
> 
> • Restarting the tender process, which would have delayed the project by up to as much as six months and potentially exposed the club to more inflationary pressures, with a consequential increase in the total project cost.
> • Other forms of construction, which would have required a new planning permission and would have delayed the project by 12-18 months. Given the comparison exercises carried out as part of the original assessments, there would have been no guarantee that it would be any cheaper and, with the continuing global volatility around construction prices, the end cost could have, in fact, been more expensive.


Modulek have previously carried out works for AFC Bournemouth and  Wolverhampton Wanderers. Construction will begin in May, with keys due to be handed over in December. The old facilities will then be demolished in January.


----------



## slipperydog

Butts-Mehre Heritage Hall Transformation Complete at the University of Georgia - HOK


The new training facility for the 2021-2022 college football national champions is a modern, amenity-filled space that celebrates UGA's success and culture.




www.hok.com


----------



## coys500

The college set up in the states is amazing. The top football clubs here have excellent academies but it would be great if you had an established college/university feeder set up here. But then I guess Americans would probably think it was bonkers to be signing up players at 8 years old.


----------



## slipperydog

coys500 said:


> The college set up in the states is amazing. The top football clubs here have excellent academies but it would be great if you had an established college/university feeder set up here. But then I guess Americans would probably think it was bonkers to be signing up players at 8 years old.


Similar to other countries, professional soccer teams in the US do have academies for the youngest of players, but this dynamic doesn't exist in the other major American sports. Which is why local youth leagues, club teams, and the grade school system is what produces most American athletes in those sports. Many play several different sports growing up and the one they excel at most is the one they pursue at the college level.


----------



## RMB2007

Hearts' £20m plan for a new training ground explained by chief executive Andrew McKinlay

A new training ground will cost Hearts upwards of £20million as the club begin exploring and researching what would be a five-year project.









Exclusive: Hearts' £20m plan for a new training ground explained by chief executive Andrew McKinlay


A new training ground will cost Hearts upwards of £20million as the club begin exploring and researching what would be a five-year project.




www.edinburghnews.scotsman.com


----------



## coys500

Seems a lot of money for hearts. Vaguely remember Burnley did theirs for like £10m with PL money.


----------



## RMB2007

Saints have confirmed that West Northamptonshire Council Planning Authority have approved the club’s application for the construction of a new indoor training facility.

The ‘*Northampton Saints* High Performance Centre’ will be based to the south of cinch Stadium at Franklin’s Gardens, on a section of one of the club’s existing outdoor pitches, and will provide year-round training facilities for the playing squad.









Saints get green light for new high performance centre


Saints have confirmed that West Northamptonshire Council Planning Authority have approved the club’s application for the construction of a new indoor training facility.




www.northamptonchron.co.uk


----------



## P057code

coys500 said:


> Seems a lot of money for hearts. Vaguely remember Burnley did theirs for like £10m with PL money.


I think it was around £15m, but, thats pretty cheap by most Premier League Club standards. Leicester spent nearly 4 times that on theirs, and I'm sure by the time they've finished working on it, Southampton will be the same.


----------



## IThomas

EDIT


----------



## trichardscottc

RMB2007 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545107629457821696


Honestly crazy how far LCFC has come in the past decade...


----------



## SteveCourty

trichardscottc said:


> Honestly crazy how far LCFC has come in the past decade...


I still think it looks like the nazi airport


----------



## trichardscottc

SteveCourty said:


> I still think it looks like the nazi airport


I bet you're a Derby fan, Steve


----------



## SteveCourty

No much worse, swindon


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

Temporarily Exiled said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537801325995610117




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546870407621386246


----------



## franciscoc

Presented the new sports complex of Atlético de Madrid. It will have a stadium for 6,000 spectators, six training fields, a residence for players and a hotel. It will also have municipal sports facilities: an athletics stadium, football fields and multi-sport pavilions, as well as an artificial beach.


----------



## RMB2007

Carolina Panthers


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557049076121686020


----------



## RMB2007

Last month, Fossetts announced the commencement of works on the new training pitches and players’ car parking, spanning circa 20 acres North of the masterplan. The groundworks include four new training pitches with advanced drainage and irrigation systems to ensure Fossetts provides *Southend United Football Club* with a consistent, all-year-round facility; a significant upgrade to the Club’s existing training space at Boots and Laces.









Groundworks Progress at Fossetts' Training Facility | Fossetts


Last month, Fossetts announced the commencement of works on the new training pitches and players’ car parking, spanning circa 20 acres North of the masterplan. The groundworks include four new training pitches with advanced drainage and irrigation systems to ensure Fossetts provides Southend United




fossetts.co.uk


----------



## slipperydog

Charlotte FC to Open Permanent Training Facility and Business Headquarters in Spring 2023 | Charlotte FC


Premier 52,000+ square foot facility in Charlotte will house the Club’s sporting and business operations CHARLOTTE, NC (Wednesday, August 17, 2022) – Charlotte FC today announced the Club has reached an agreement with Levine Properties to house the Club’s permanent training facility and business...




www.charlottefootballclub.com





Charlotte FC today announced the Club has reached an agreement with Levine Properties to house the Club’s permanent training facility and business operations headquarters in Charlotte.

The site, located at 8600 McAlpine Park Drive, will include a privately-financed 52,000+ square foot facility featuring four world-class fields, and be the home to the Club’s First Team, MLS NEXT Pro, and Academy teams. The Charlotte FC First Team currently trains on fields at the site and will continue to do so prior to the full facility opening next year.

Renovations to the existing structure at the site will begin immediately and be completed in Spring 2023.

The Club made a significant investment into the property earlier this year to fund training pitches for the team. Upon completion, a total of four fields, including one synthetic turf surface, will be part of the facility.

A full unveil, including name, renderings, and more will be presented later this fall.


----------



## slipperydog

*University of Florida*

























































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558913034956980225


----------



## RMB2007




----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566843603300896768


----------



## agusmaximus

Modrić vs. ROBOT WALL 🤖 | #realmadridshorts #shorts







www.youtube.com


----------



## RMB2007

*PSG*



























Visite des chantiers d'été


Du Training Center du PSG à la pointe Robespierre, en passant par l’école Fournier, Le Hamo et la Villa Joséphine, la maire Sandrine Berno Dos Santos a passé en revue les principaux chantiers de l’été à Poissy, accompagnée des élus, partenaires, entreprises et chefs de service. Tour d’horizon...




www.ville-poissy.fr


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

franciscoc said:


> Presented the new sports complex of Atlético de Madrid. It will have a stadium for 6,000 spectators, six training fields, a residence for players and a hotel. It will also have municipal sports facilities: an athletics stadium, football fields and multi-sport pavilions, as well as an artificial beach.


Will the swimming stadium be finished anytime soon?


----------



## franciscoc

One of the great urban disasters of municipal politics. Construction was paralyzed with the 2008 crisis. About 100 million had been invested. It is supposed that it was going to be reactivated and given a function with the new sports city but nothing is known.


----------



## RMB2007

German national team:




































Unser Gebäude – was den neuen DFB-Campus so einzigartig macht.


Der Sport formt das Haus. Unter einem Dach wachsen Fußball und Verwaltung zusammen. Im neuen Gebäude wird gemeinsam an den zentralen Themen der Sportart Nummer eins in Deutschland gearbeitet. Einerseits werden somit beste Voraussetzungen für die Basis geschaffen, andererseits wird Erfolg und...




www.dfb-akademie.de


----------



## slipperydog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577349449231351820


----------



## agusmaximus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575782021980372992


----------

